# I don't understand the love for Nomos



## treiz1337

I don't understand the love for Nomos... The overall design looks too simple, so simple that it looks cheap and lazy. Its as they are trying to do the least amount work to a watch with out designing anything. I.E. by using the most simple design. While I appreciate simplicity in looks, I am not fond of the printed cheap dials. They remind me of Daniel Wellington's watches. There is perhaps one Nomos that I would consider, the Zürich Weltzeit. While other brands have simple look and design, they have applied indices, sandwich dials, curves on bezel, different polishing, unique case lines, ect. So what is it that drives you to Nomos?


----------



## flyingpicasso

What drives me to Nomos is the same thing that drives you away--the simple, classic styling. But where you see cheap and lazy, I see classic proportions and design discipline. I also love their independence, manufacturing prowess, marketing genius, and sense of humor. Simple does not always equal lazy, and not all printed dials are created equal. I'm quite happy with my Nomos, but understand they do not appeal to everyone.


----------



## Heljestrand

I personally admire them as exceptional objects but they do not appeal to me as a potential owner either.


----------



## Cannonball

I'll get one eventually to balance out my tough dive watch and busy chrono collection. They look calm and peaceful to me, and having held one, they are very well made as well.


----------



## stebesplace

I'd say many brands put an emphasis on over designing a watch face, to a detriment. Utopia is to strike a balance of function over form, which is incredibly difficult, especially when you factor in everyone who has a different opinion. 

With that being said, Nomos has a complete line of watches that are both unique, and simple, along with offering an in-house movement while being independent. Not many brands can claim this, or if they do, they are usually WAY more expensive. 

To each their own on design. That's a hard argument to have with anyone on here since we all have different opinions. Yes, Nomos is more simplistic than most, but that's kind of the point. Again, for me it's all about the guts of being able to provide a completely in-house, or majority in-house movement over a modified ETA, though I have absolutely NOTHING against a modified ETA.


----------



## dhtjr

To paraphrase a famous quote, Nomos designs reflect "simplicity on the other side of complexity." In this context, to me this means an appealing simple design is difficult to achieve. It's not for nothing that Nomos consistently wins design awards. Add in-house caliber manufacture and a lighthearted marketing approach, and it's no surprise they are popular. Of course, taste is subjective, and such designs won't appeal to everyone. In fact, I've never owned one, but getting closer.


----------



## Jasz1156

I love the compact inhouse movement of the DUW with the case just big enough for it with no packers etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abacab

I don't own one and I probably never will because I don't buy watches anymore. However, if I ever fall off the wagon Nomos would be at the top of a very short list. These watches are pure class. Their understated look makes them a modern classic dress watch. In a world filled with companies trying to copy the classics, Nomos is creating them. What's not to like?


----------



## Toothbras

For me, Nomos are like Sting. I don't like their watches, but the fact that they're making them? I respect that


----------



## hidden830726

I really admire Nomos cause they copy in stylish and make the design theirs. That's what artist do. Real art. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120

I don't get it either; I can appreciate a simple, uncluttered watch like the Explorer or Railmaster, but Nomos does nothing for me. To each their own.


----------



## Quartersawn

I will agree and disagree with you. I don't care for Nomos because the designs do nothing for me. Having said that, the watches look like fine instruments, carefully and finely crafted and to me nothing looks cheap about them.



treiz1337 said:


> ...While I appreciate simplicity in looks, I am not fond of the printed cheap dials.


I much prefer a printed dial. Applied indices are fine until they turn into gaudy, shiny 3D blocks (looking at you, Omega PO) or worse, fall off and float around the under the crystal.


----------



## LB Carl

I can't imagine anyone actually holding or wearing a Nomos watch saying it looks or feels cheap. On the other hand, I could totally understand someone saying they don't like it, it's not for them, etc, etc. It's all a matter of personal preference. -- I just bought one, and what drew me to it was the elegance and quality of it. I looked at quite a few similar styled watches, each of which did something well, but none which was the total package for a watch of it's style. I particularly like how they do color, such as the white silvery dial on the Ahoi Datum I just got, or the entire lineup of Ahoi's for that matter. Having a strong preference for very readable watches, this also hit that mark quite well. For me, it also filled a want for my collection. I've got a pair of watches with sandwich dials, and others with curved bezels and more "interesting" case lines etc. It fits in my quest to have a small collection where each watch hits a particular mark with me.


----------



## SaoDavi

I get that there's a kind of "sameness" between their designs, and because of that, I probably wouldn't own more than one. Regardless, the quality, craftsmanship and value are hard to beat.

Also, simple designs are much more difficult to make perfect than busy or elaborate designs. There's nowhere to hide, and every flaw is laid bare.


----------



## gangrel

My all-time favorite dials are simple.

Possibly my favorite watch:









Granted, there's more going on here...and that's rose gold. But 4x the cost too.










The Breguet 7147 enamel.

And last but not least, perhaps the ultimate minimalist:










I don't consider the comparison to DW to be on point. If we use a reading scale...DW et. al. read at grade school levels. Nomos is college-level. The 3 here are masters level (ALS) and doctorates.


----------



## gangrel

Oh, and I can't leave this one out.

The Breguet 5175 Ginza Anniversary. Only going to be 10. Blue enamel. Indices are powdered platinum...I assume baked on, but the article (Watches by SJX) didn't say. Glorious.


----------



## stebesplace

gangrel said:


> Oh, and I can't leave this one out.
> 
> The Breguet 5175 Ginza Anniversary. Only going to be 10. Blue enamel. Indices are powdered platinum...I assume baked on, but the article (Watches by SJX) didn't say. Glorious.


Damn. Just. Damn.


----------



## pdsf

gangrel said:


> Oh, and I can't leave this one out.
> 
> The Breguet 5175 Ginza Anniversary. Only going to be 10. Blue enamel. Indices are powdered platinum...I assume baked on, but the article (Watches by SJX) didn't say. Glorious.


Wow. Just. Wow. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## NoTimeToLose

Oh my.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Toothbras said:


> For me, Nomos are like Sting. I don't like their watches, but the fact that they're making them? I respect that


Well played.


----------



## Bradjhomes

'Simple' designs are probably the hardest to execute well. With Nomos, go and see one in person and see if you still think it's just like a Daniel Wellington.

It may still not be to your taste, and that's fine, but simple ≠ cheap and plain, just as complex ≠ beautiful and desirable.


----------



## Will_f

Seeing one in real life helps. The designs are timeless, sophisticated, sometimes fun, always elegantly simple. I own one, commandeered by my very fashionable spouse. If I see a blaugold for sale, I'll own two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Well said, agree 100%.



flyingpicasso said:


> But where you see cheap and lazy, I see classic proportions and design discipline.
> 
> I also love their independence, manufacturing prowess, marketing genius, and sense of humor.
> 
> I'm quite happy with my Nomos, but understand they do not appeal to everyone.


I'm a fan of their minimalism and dry humour.


----------



## Raku

Bradjhomes said:


> 'Simple' designs are probably the hardest to execute well. With Nomos, go and see one in person and see if you still think it's just like a Daniel Wellington.
> 
> It may still not be to your taste, and that's fine, but simple ≠ cheap and plain, just as complex ≠ beautiful and desirable.


I agree with this 100%.
OP, please go and see one in real life and your opinion will change for sure. Everything about a Nomos watch is flawlessly executed. The case, hands, strap and movement are perfect Rolex quality.
Without sounding patronising, for a Nomos to be compared to a Daniel Wellington is ludicrous to say the least and anyone who thinks they are similar should not be on this forum.
I also acknowledge that taste is very subjective sometimes and these watches are not for everyone, but Nomos has won numerous design awards for almost all their models, you can see them here: https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Award-winning-watches/

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

I like them, don't own one but would enjoy wearing one I'm sure. The movements are beautiful.


----------



## SaoDavi

Raku said:


> Without sounding patronising, for a Nomos to be compared to a Daniel Wellington is ludicrous to say the least and anyone who thinks they are similar should not be on this forum.


This.

OP's comparison to Daniel Wellington was ridiculous. It's as bad as comparing a Rolex Sub to an Invicta and somehow seeing those as equals because they have design similarities.

It comes across as uninformed at a minimum, or even trollish.

Again, you don't have to like the style, but to deny the quality at that pricepoint seems foolish.


----------



## xherion

Not for me either, but i can understand that some will adore it.
Just didn't click for me. The Blaugold above is incredible though, the applied indices and sunburst dial made it a lot more attractive, which both are absent in most of Nomos's other models.


----------



## treiz1337

SaoDavi said:


> This.
> 
> OP's comparison to Daniel Wellington was ridiculous. It's as bad as comparing a Rolex Sub to an Invicta and somehow seeing those as equals because they have design similarities.
> 
> It comes across as uninformed at a minimum, or even trollish.
> 
> Again, you don't have to like the style, but to deny the quality at that pricepoint seems foolish.


I said it reminds me of DW. I am not comparing the two. I said it looks cheap. Not that they are cheap.


----------



## sci

I consider my Nomos Club the best watch I own. In the whole line-up there is no model I really dislike - some I like more, some less, but none are a no-go watches for me. I like their image and spirit of compact independent manufacture with clear and distinguishing style. It seems also that they have a lot of highs and no lows at all. 
But I also can understand, that this is not everyone's cup of tee. When someone ask me for recommendation - who should get his/her money for a nice mechanical watch, I always include Nomos somewhere on the top of my recommendations. But if that person tells me "Oh no, it is too boring to me", I don't try to convince further.


----------



## treiz1337

Raku said:


> Without sounding patronising, for a Nomos to be compared to a Daniel Wellington is ludicrous to say the least and anyone who thinks they are similar should not be on this forum.


In my defense, I said that it reminds me of DW because of the same design cues. I am not comparing the two. And you are Patronizing. Telling me that I don't belong on this forum just tell me enough about you. Sound pretty snobby and butt hurt at the very least.

I simply asking the members of this forum to convince me or to help me see their point of view. The other members has convince me enough to check Nomos out and give them a real second look.


----------



## franksf

stebesplace said:


> Damn. Just. Damn.


Agree...what a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikSzper

Poor Sting is sitting round his private island and his internet security personnel suddenly alert him to your post....and there he is weeping inconsolably...thinking how he hurts and this could be his next song...but writing it would only draw your ire...Poor Sting


----------



## Will_f

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Bradjhomes said:


> Well played.


Haha thanks Brad, I knew someone out there would appreciate that


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I'm a design nerd and a typography enthusiast. Every time I look at a NOMOS I can't help but go...that's absolutely brilliant.








Here's mine


----------



## cageracer

Some people like Breitlings too, that I'll never understand!


----------



## oasis100

Not a fan either.


----------



## Gerrard8

If I do not have a Zenith 670, I might consider to get a NOMOS.
I just want to keep one expensive dress watch, and give room to more sporty watches.

I have considered NOMOS several times, I got a Seagull 612 which is much cheaper. Of course, NOMOS is better.
I admire what NOMOS have achieved in 2 decades period.
On the other side, I have very mixed feeling about their lawsuit against Muhle, another growing Glashutte brand.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

When you say that Nomos reminds you of Daniel Wellington, what you should be saying is Daniel Wellington reminds you of Nomos.

By analogy, it's like saying a Rolex reminds you of a Steinhart.


----------



## dboulders

Will_f said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dial while "simple" in design shows the extreme level of detail that makes Nomos well Nomos.



gangrel said:


> I don't consider the comparison to DW to be on point. If we use a reading scale...DW et. al. read at grade school levels. Nomos is college-level. The 3 here are masters level (ALS) and doctorates.


THIS!!!


----------



## Fantasio

Fair enough, I'm not a fan of Yachtmasters or G-Shocks. Horses for courses...



oasis100 said:


> Not a fan either.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Minimalist, classic designs for me.

.

& look @ that backside



Definitely not simple or Lazy.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

I quite prefer the simpler offerings of Nomos.

I've owned 3 (2 Tangentes and a Club), but I've struggled more with fit and proportion than aesthetics. The long lugs do me no favors.


----------



## Jasz1156

I am a patek, zenith and nomos fan mainly because of the beautiful movements .No wasted ornament or internal space.If I want a statement watch I tend to go digital where design overwhelms efficiency.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Simple. In house. Elegant. All for watches starting at $1500. What’s not to like?


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey Bros!
World of Watches advertises both Nomos and Nomo Designs.
Are the 2 watches the same? Dazed n Confuzed in Texas.
I'd never heard of Nomos Designs til that smiling dude of WOW
started bending my ear about them.

I'm having enuff trouble savin enough geetus to buy a used Sinn.
Let alone a Nomos from Germany

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Bradjhomes

arogle1stus said:


> Hey Bros!
> World of Watches advertises both Nomos and Nomo Designs.
> Are the 2 watches the same? Dazed n Confuzed in Texas.
> I'd never heard of Nomos Designs til that smiling dude of WOW
> started bending my ear about them.
> 
> I'm having enuff trouble savin enough geetus to buy a used Sinn.
> Let alone a Nomos from Germany
> 
> X Traindriver Art


You mean Momo designs?

Not close. No connection.


----------



## ispeshaled

I totally dig Nomo's simple designs and their dedication to innovative watchmaking. The only thing I don't like is their US pricing that is marked up versus other markets.


----------



## Cobia

treiz1337 said:


> I don't understand the love for Nomos... The overall design looks too simple, so simple that it looks cheap and lazy. Its as they are trying to do the least amount work to a watch with out designing anything. I.E. by using the most simple design. While I appreciate simplicity in looks, I am not fond of the printed cheap dials. They remind me of Daniel Wellington's watches. There is perhaps one Nomos that I would consider, the Zürich Weltzeit. While other brands have simple look and design, they have applied indices, sandwich dials, curves on bezel, different polishing, unique case lines, ect. So what is it that drives you to Nomos?


No love no mos


----------



## Raku

ispeshaled said:


> I totally dig Nomo's simple designs and their dedication to innovative watchmaking. The only thing I don't like is their US pricing that is marked up versus other markets.


We have the same mark up here in the UK, we need to pay around €1550 for a Tangente, in Germany you get it for €1420.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Someone buy this man a club


----------



## gangrel

Hands90 said:


> Someone buy this man a club


This is one of the few places where the above wouldn't be construed as inciting violence.....


----------



## Karlisnet

Exquisite and minimalistic designs, refined in-house calibers and exemplary executions for probably the best value proposition of market at their price point.



Indisputable beauty.


----------



## hidden830726

Karlisnet said:


> Exquisite and minimalistic designs, refined in-house calibers and exemplary executions for probably the best value proposition of market at their price point.
> 
> Indisputable beauty.


U sounds like a marketing guy 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

hidden830726 said:


> U sounds like a marketing guy


Or just a happy camper🙄


----------



## MrDagon007

It is actually difficult to design something simple well. A Nomos Metro is simple and at the same time unique. No wonder it won design awards.


----------



## MrDagon007

Karlisnet said:


> Exquisite and minimalistic designs, refined in-house calibers and exemplary executions for probably the best value proposition of market at their price point.


I love them but the price is certainly creeping up. The new At Work series is approx 4000 Euro. You can buy an Oyster Perpetual for that. Nomos was a distruptor brand but their more recent watches tend to be pretty expensive.

EDIT: apologies, I should have written approx 4000 USD.


----------



## MrDagon007

Gerrard8 said:


> If I do not have a Zenith 670, I might consider to get a NOMOS.
> I just want to keep one expensive dress watch, and give room to more sporty watches.


Interestingly I have a square 670, a very nice dressed watch that I bought for a good price 2nd hand. It is very chic though a nomos tetra neomatik would be more cool in the style.
I still see me adding a metro because so original, or a relaxed club.


----------



## Raku

MrDagon007 said:


> I love them but the price is certainly creeping up. The new At Work series is approx 4000 Euro. You can buy an Oyster Perpetual for that. Nomos was a distruptor brand but their more recent watches tend to be pretty expensive.


Not quite €4000 - Tangente is €2880, Metro €3180, Tetra €3060, Orion €2980.
I do agree with you that prices have gone up in recent years, but so have the watches from other brands (a Stowa I wanted about 3 years ago was €700, now it's €1000).
The cheaper Nomos watches with manual wind movement are still great value, it's about finding a balance and the right one for you.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Raku said:


> Not quite €4000 - Tangente is €2880, Metro €3180, Tetra €3060, Orion €2980.
> I do agree with you that prices have gone up in recent years, but so have the watches from other brands (a Stowa I wanted about 3 years ago was €700, now it's €1000).
> The cheaper Nomos watches with manual wind movement are still great value, it's about finding a balance and the right one for you.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I do find it odd that people complain about manufacturers' price increases. Watches are a discretionary purchase for relatively wealthy people, not a life-saving drug for third-world countries. The manufacturer can, and should, charge whatever the market will stand, in order to make a profit for themselves and their shareholders, to stay in business, to provide training and well-paid employment for skilled workers, and to be able to develop new products. Don't like it? Well, buy something else, like a mass-produced plastic phone for £1000 that will be obsolete in 2 years.


----------



## Karlisnet

hidden830726 said:


> U sounds like a marketing guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


;-) No commision yet from Nomos. I just feel paid being the owner of one of their beauties.

Cheers


----------



## StufflerMike

chris01 said:


> I do find it odd that people complain about manufacturers' price increases. Watches are a discretionary purchase for relatively wealthy people, not a life-saving drug for third-world countries. The manufacturer can, and should, charge whatever the market will stand, in order to make a profit for themselves and their shareholders, to stay in business, to provide training and well-paid employment for skilled workers, and to be able to develop new products. Don't like it? Well, buy something else, like a mass-produced plastic phone for £1000 that will be obsolete in 2 years.


This.

New building, new workplaces. An investment of €1.800.000 into the future for about 300 employees now.


----------



## Karlisnet

MrDagon007 said:


> I love them but the price is certainly creeping up. The new At Work series is approx 4000 Euro. You can buy an Oyster Perpetual for that. Nomos was a distruptor brand but their more recent watches tend to be pretty expensive.


Partially agree. They are pricing some of the new series at a higher price point, and market will determine if they can fight in those segments.

But the matter of fact is Nomos still have plenty of choices at much less than 50% of that price, and there Nomos is indisputable for me. In fact, the brand new entry level can be found below 1.000€ - including some of the new models like the Club Campus - which might be considered still disruptive.

Cheers.


----------



## MrDagon007

Raku said:


> Not quite €4000 - Tangente is €2880, Metro €3180, Tetra €3060, Orion €2980.
> I do agree with you that prices have gone up in recent years, but so have the watches from other brands (a Stowa I wanted about 3 years ago was €700, now it's €1000).
> The cheaper Nomos watches with manual wind movement are still great value, it's about finding a balance and the right one for you.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry, it was approx 4000 usd, not euro, i misremembered.
I currently live in hong kong, there is a big markup here, so i am sure it will end up here like the price of an oyster perpetual, to give an idea of the competition. Though I do prefer the look of a nomos metro at work with the brushed dial!

Yes prices may go up at several brands, but to take your stowa example, in the same 3 years, most people do not earn 1000/700 times more to compensate!


----------



## Raku

chris01 said:


> I do find it odd that people complain about manufacturers' price increases. Watches are a discretionary purchase for relatively wealthy people, not a life-saving drug for third-world countries. The manufacturer can, and should, charge whatever the market will stand, in order to make a profit for themselves and their shareholders, to stay in business, to provide training and well-paid employment for skilled workers, and to be able to develop new products. Don't like it? Well, buy something else, like a mass-produced plastic phone for £1000 that will be obsolete in 2 years.


I think you misunderstood my post. There is no intention of complaint what so ever in what I wrote. I was simply answering to the previous poster that the prices are not exactly as he said, which was misleading.
The comment about the rise in prices is just a well known fact and not at all a complaint.
I also think you didn't read the last paragraph, if i was complaining, why would I say they are great value?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Raku said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. There is no intention of complaint what so ever in what I wrote. I was simply answering to the previous poster that the prices are not exactly as he said, which was misleading.
> The comment about the rise in prices is just a well known fact and not at all a complaint.
> I also think you didn't read the last paragraph, if i was complaining, why would I say they are great value?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My comment wasn't directed specifically at any one person. More of a general gripe about people who think they have a right to tell a business how to price its products. I hung my post onto yours as an additional comment, not to criticise your attitude. So, sorry if that's how it appeared.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

I like everything about Nomos -- the build quality, reasonable pricing, good finishing, lack of pretension -- except the design. It's not that the design is bad; it's not at all. It's just that I don't find it particularly interesting. But these are absolutely legitimate watches that are worthy of respect. There's a difference between otherwise very good watches that simply don't suit our tastes and other watches and watch brands that are just pure shlock.


----------



## hidden830726

We should have similar thread for some other brands. 

The market dictate the price. Nomos is out of my reach. I will fall back to my Seiko. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasz1156

I agree with Ajax.i wouldnt buy a rolex( maybe a cellini) because I think they are frumpy.But I acknowledge they are a quality reliable watch( especially with a zenith movement.) Most would agree on a jaeger or patek but many struggle with breitlings or hublot.if we didnt have varied tastes there would be no market.However I believe watch lovers should see in house mechanical movements as key to any high quality watch.otherwise digital movements like my gold candino are valid comparisons with any other brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

Jasz1156 said:


> I agree with Ajax.i wouldnt buy a rolex( maybe a cellini) because I think they are frumpy.But I acknowledge they are a quality reliable watch( especially with a zenith movement.) Most would agree on a jaeger or patek but many struggle with breitlings or hublot.if we didnt have varied tastes there would be no market.However I believe watch lovers should see in house mechanical movements as key to any high quality watch.otherwise digital movements like my gold candino are valid comparisons with any other brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never understood the Hublot hate. Sure, they're not exactly at the top of value menu, but neither is IWC and Bremont, which doesn't seem to bother anyone. Their classic fusion series I think are fantastic looking watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Will_f said:


> I have never understood the Hublot hate. Sure, they're not exactly at the top of value menu, but neither is IWC and Bremont, which doesn't seem to bother anyone. Their classic fusion series I think are fantastic looking watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hublot has a crass image. It has a vibe or too much money and not enough taste.


----------



## Jasz1156

My point was that we all like different things. My fusion is ok but just too big most of the time.More of an outdoor casual watch. Yes it gets noticed but I don’t see that as an advantage.the nomos ( and others) have gorgeous movements . With its blue screws and Perlage it is a work of art.I think it’s simplicity is a key benefit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raku

Will_f said:


> I have never understood the Hublot hate. Sure, they're not exactly at the top of value menu, but neither is IWC and Bremont, which doesn't seem to bother anyone. Their classic fusion series I think are fantastic looking watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again taste is very subjective. The Hublot series you mention does nothing for me, I can't make anything out of that dial. This doesn't mean people shouldn't buy them, I'm sure they are great.
Picture from their official web site.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

Raku said:


> Once again taste is very subjective. The Hublot series you mention does nothing for me, I can't make anything out of that dial. This doesn't mean people shouldn't buy them, I'm sure they are great.
> Picture from their official web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That one doesn't appeal to me at all. This one is more my style:










Also, I like their smaller (40 mm) watches.


----------



## Will_f

chuasam said:


> Hublot has a crass image. It has a vibe or too much money and not enough taste.


I guess that's true, but then, all luxury mechanicals more or less say too much money and not enough common sense. My colleagues at work who wear watches generally wear cheap quartz watches that keep way better time than my best mechanical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftumch

For me it's Grand Seiko. Everything about the brand appeals to me, right down to the GS logo, but the designs are so bland and unremarkable. 

Of course, to someone else they're understated and elegant.


----------



## Raku

Will_f said:


> That one doesn't appeal to me at all. This one is more my style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I like their smaller (40 mm) watches.


This one is much better.
Although every time I see Hublot, it reminds me of football managers, they all seem to have one.
I think it started when Maradona was wearing two at the same time, maybe he was thinking why not, he had two wrists...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

Raku said:


> This one is much better.
> Although every time I see Hublot, it reminds me of football managers, they all seem to have one.
> I think it started when Maradona was wearing two at the same time, maybe he was thinking why not, he had two wrists...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well I occasionally wear a smart watch on one wrist and a mechanical on the other. I must be the Hublot target market!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

The screw at 2 o'clock. Why is it like that?




Will_f said:


> That one doesn't appeal to me at all. This one is more my style:





Will_f said:


> Also, I like their smaller (40 mm) watches.


----------



## Will_f

Hands90 said:


> The screw at 2 o'clock. Why is it like that?


Heck if I know. When I first looked at the picture, my question was why are all the rest aligned?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Will_f said:


> Heck if I know. When I first looked at the picture, my question was why are all the rest aligned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.

I can live with them not being aligned - but if all but one of them actually are more or less aligned, no way.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Will_f said:


> I guess that's true, but then, all luxury mechanicals more or less say too much money and not enough common sense. My colleagues at work who wear watches generally wear cheap quartz watches that keep way better time than my best mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nomos is understated and says design geek and demonstrates impeccable taste. Hublot is garish.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

chuasam said:


> Nomos is understated and says design geek and demonstrates impeccable taste. Hublot is garish.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Garish is a matter of personal taste. It's not an objective criteria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrounchOldGuy

Maybe Nomos could make a drive watch? ... or a chronograph with three little dials on it face!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

GrounchOldGuy said:


> Maybe Nomos could make a drive watch? ... or a chronograph with three little dials on it face!


No, the chronograph would require a new movement. A huge outlay for a small gain.


----------



## hidden830726

Why my post about "At work" get deleted? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

GrounchOldGuy said:


> Maybe Nomos could make a drive watch? ... or a chronograph with three little dials on it face!


Drive or Dive? Ahoi is their version of a "dive" watch...but of course, it doesn't technically qualify for one.


----------



## sriracha

Nomos appears simple but is actually complex. That's why it's so well regarded amongst watch nerds and designers. Simple is difficult to do. Cheap is easy.


----------



## Prahasaurus

treiz1337 said:


> I said it reminds me of DW. I am not comparing the two. I said it looks cheap. Not that they are cheap.


You clearly are comparing the two. As to Nomos only looking cheap:

Friend: "Your wife looks like a total sl#t."

Me: "WTF???"

Friend: "I said she _looks_ like a total sl#t, not that she is one."

Me: "Oh, then that's completely fine."


----------



## Prahasaurus

I try to avoid criticizing other watches too harshly on design, simply because there are many styles and many different tastes. I tend to prefer simple sophistication, relatively small watches with interesting movements. But someone else may value multiple complications, large watch faces, multiple bells and whistles crammed into a watch face, etc. To each his own. I do think there are limits to this, however. Some watches can be too big or too small. Some designs can look garish or lack originality. 

Saying Nomos doesn't do it for you is obviously a perfectly legitimate opinion. I'm not thrilled with all of their designs. Comparing Nomos to DW, however, really crosses the line into trolling. I may think Dom Perignon is overpriced, but I don't compare it to Coors Light.


----------



## Raku

sriracha said:


> Nomos appears simple but is actually complex. That's why it's so well regarded amongst watch nerds and designers. Simple is difficult to do. Cheap is easy.


Very well said, nice job.
It pretty much sums it up, end of...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583

I really like Nomos, think they are comfortable and appreciate that they are an in house affair. Some people won't like them, that's cool too. I think also it's something of a German thing, they are outstanding in quality and not too flashy. In Germany you tend not to show your wealth, but still appreciate less passion and more perfection. 

I once read an article about a Ducati vs a BMW motorcycle. The rider said the Ducati was crazy fast and felt like a rocket around the track while the BMW was not too exciting and more relaxed in how it handles. It turns out, with this guy riding both bikes, he rode the BMW around the test track faster than the Ducati.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

sriracha said:


> Nomos appears simple but is actually complex. That's why it's so well regarded amongst watch nerds and designers. Simple is difficult to do. Cheap is easy.


 NOMOS is simple and complex like an Eames Lounge Chair, or a Barcelona Chair. The clean design is almost universally lauded by the design-literate.

Damn! I wore my GShock today. Wish I wore my NOMOS *LOL*

Ok, NOMOS is clean in a Apple sort of way. Clutter is easy...clean is really difficult.


----------



## CristobalGordo

I like Nomos and think they have elegant style. However, everyone makes such a big deal about their in house movements. In particular, there is their 17 jewel hand-winding alpha movement which is in the Club line. Now...correct me if I'm wrong but, before the quartz crisis, didn't about 90% of watches have a 17 jewel hand-winding movement? Weren't these made by the boatload for decades and decades? Sure with modern technology they can probably be made to tighter specs (and more cheaply) but is it really THAT much of an achievement? Have they really broken any new ground here? At all?


----------



## Hands90

CristobalGordo said:


> I like Nomos and think they have elegant style. However, everyone makes such a big deal about their in house movements. In particular, there is their 17 jewel hand-winding alpha movement which is in the Club line. Now...correct me if I'm wrong but, before the quartz crisis, didn't about 90% of watches have a 17 jewel hand-winding movement? Weren't these made by the boatload for decades and decades? Sure with modern technology they can probably be made to tighter specs (and more cheaply) but is it really THAT much of an achievement? Have they really broken any new ground here? At all?


This is lost. It's true it's not really anything new but look at all the 'high end' watch companies that STILL use ETA movements. 
Think about it...

Yes it's a massive achievement. Nomos is really very small.


----------



## hidden830726

Hands90 said:


> This is lost. It's true it's not really anything new but look at all the 'high end' watch companies that STILL use ETA movements.
> Think about it...
> 
> Yes it's a massive achievement. Nomos is really very small.


Nah. Nothing wrong with ETA movement. Having in-house movement doesn't make it high end either. In-house movement? More like marketing ploy most of the time.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

CristobalGordo said:


> I like Nomos and think they have elegant style. However, everyone makes such a big deal about their in house movements. In particular, there is their 17 jewel hand-winding alpha movement which is in the Club line. Now...correct me if I'm wrong but, before the quartz crisis, didn't about 90% of watches have a 17 jewel hand-winding movement? Weren't these made by the boatload for decades and decades? Sure with modern technology they can probably be made to tighter specs (and more cheaply) but is it really THAT much of an achievement? Have they really broken any new ground here? At all?


Of course it's unfair to judge the brand by their simplest movement (but even the Alpha is not too shabby), since they produce other more complex and beautiful movements. Hairsprings, even! New ground? Um...yes, lots, actually!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Currently, only their basic models use the Alpha movement. Even that Alpha movement is beautifully decorated and very very accurate.


----------



## mj421

Nomos makes a quality timepiece with an in-house movement that is both efficient and well designed/built.
That said, they are not for everyone. The price has increased along with their fame and now some models are priced close to Rolex territory.
You can still purchase a Nomos from German dealers (Chrono24) for about 2/3 of the US price. That alone should tell you how much you can expect to lose on a resale if you buy from a US AD.
At current prices, they are not attractive to me any longer.


----------



## Will_f

Prahasaurus said:


> I may think Dom Perignon is overpriced, but I don't compare it to Coors Light.


Everyone knows Coors light is overpriced. This is a totally legit comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabereilly

The bauhaus design may not be your thing. Ok. But what sets NOMOS apart, particularly at their price point is the watchmaking. Forget the dial, turn the watch over and look at the movement. Incredible build quality and finishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen

I like a couple of Nomos watches. Still if I wanted a Bauhaus style watch I would buy some of the Max Bills. Newer Nomos models are starting to look too much designed by committee to me.


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Why my post about "At work" get deleted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This one? It only took me 3+ years. (Nomos content.) - Page 2

Can't see any that got deleted.


----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> This one? It only took me 3+ years. (Nomos content.) - Page 2
> 
> Can't see any that got deleted.


My bad. Im terribly sorry. Now u mentioned it. I always thought I posted at this thread. No wonder I found nothing about the "At work" blunder.

Thanks brad

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

I love posts like this.

#1 It keeps those that don't appreciate Bauhaus away from buying it just for the sake of saying they own one. Keep it for those that understand.
#2 Keeps ownership of the brand more special and at least a little more exclusive.


----------



## Will_f

VFMpro said:


> I love posts like this.
> 
> #1 It keeps those that don't appreciate Bauhaus away from buying it just for the sake of saying they own one. Keep it for those that understand.
> #2 Keeps ownership of the brand more special and at least a little more exclusive.


I don't know if it's as common in other parts of the world, but in the US, having an opinion is usually considered by the owner to be that of an expert.

You see it at all levels. People with no knowledge of economics, foreign policy, history or philosophy opining regularly with the confidence of ignorance. Why would watches be different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Will_f said:


> I don't know if it's as common in other parts of the world, but in the US, having an opinion is usually considered by the owner to be that of an expert.
> 
> You see it at all levels. People with no knowledge of economics, foreign policy, history or philosophy opining regularly with the confidence of ignorance. Why would watches be different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It goes to the highest levels of government.


----------



## jupiter6

chuasam said:


> No, the chronograph would require a new movement. A huge outlay for a small gain.


He was being sarcastic.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

chuasam said:


> It goes to the highest levels of government.


Despite overwhelming scientific consensus on the subject, about 42% of Americans do not believe that humans are significantly influencing global warming. You ask them why and they usually cite some cherry picked data handed to them by an utterly unreliable source. They are profoundly unaware that there is near universal scientific agreement that their position is flawed. If this is pointed out, they will frequently claim the scientists are either biased or just plain wrong.

The saddest part in my mind is what it says about American's attitude about science and scientists at a time when our whole way of life is dependent on science.

http://climatecommunication.yale.edu/publications/climate-change-american-mind-may-2017/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

I don’t understand the love for speed masters (recently saw one sold at auction for £50,000 ) .I just don’t get it but I am not American. Yes I have tried them on but I still don’t get it. On the other hand I own an “old” Nomos which I bought in Germany for about £900 and still runs at -4s/day, each to his own.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

When I got my NOMOS Club, I had the Stowa Flieger and an Oris Big Crown as the finalists.
I really liked the Stowa but NOMOS had a better website and corporate communication that really gelled with me. On a whim I asked NOMOS for a catalogue and within a week, one arrived from Germany.

You can say anything on their facebook page and within a day they’ll get back to you. That cemented the deal. Try getting that with any other brand.


----------



## pdsf

chuasam said:


> When I got my NOMOS Club, I had the Stowa Flieger and an Oris Big Crown as the finalists.
> I really liked the Stowa but NOMOS had a better website and corporate communication that really gelled with me. On a whim I asked NOMOS for a catalogue and within a week, one arrived from Germany.
> 
> You can say anything on their facebook page and within a day they'll get back to you. That cemented the deal. Try getting that with any other brand.


I don't know anything about postal services in Germany , but it's kinda cool they managed to have their watches printed on the stamps. Of course, this is not related to the design and build quality of their watches, the main points of this thread, but I just thought I'd share.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

pdsf said:


> I don't know anything about postal services in Germany , but it's kinda cool they managed to have their watches printed on the stamps. Of course, this is not related to the design and build quality of their watches, the main points of this thread, but I just thought I'd share.


http://www.dpdhl.com/de/presse/pressemitteilungen/2010/plusbrief_individuell_shop_gestaltung.html


----------



## pdsf

chuasam said:


> Deutsche Post DHL Group | 30. Apr. 10: Neue Gestaltungsfreiheit im Plusbrief Individuell Onlineshop


Oh, achso


----------



## sucram

What's not to love.

View attachment 12615725


----------



## painterspal

I definitely understand the love for Nomos. My Tangomat is currently my most worn watch.


----------



## painterspal

I like it when I take it off too...


----------



## rreimer91

Raku said:


> I agree with this 100%.
> OP, please go and see one in real life and your opinion will change for sure. Everything about a Nomos watch is flawlessly executed. The case, hands, strap and movement are perfect Rolex quality.
> Without sounding patronising, for a Nomos to be compared to a Daniel Wellington is ludicrous to say the least and anyone who thinks they are similar should not be on this forum.
> I also acknowledge that taste is very subjective sometimes and these watches are not for everyone, but Nomos has won numerous design awards for almost all their models, you can see them here: https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Award-winning-watches/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Based on looks and forum love, I bought a Tangomat. However I quickly flipped it because it felt tinny and not substantial. Perhaps it is just the straight sides. Maybe I might like the curved sides of the Club better.

I agree that Nomos is significantly better quality than DW. But having owned both, I do not put Nomos at Rolex quality. And no, I am not some Rolex fanboy - I have only one. I actually love German watches - I have 2 Stowas, a Mühle Glashütte, a Damasko and a Tourby.


----------



## docspence1

I enjoy the history behind the town of Glashutte. To be a famous watchmaking town before World War II, repressed by the the Soviets, wall comes down and the fine German watchmakers re-establish themselves, quickly becoming the German version of Geneve. I love the story behind Dornbluth and Sohn as well. For me, it's the love of German engineering and the appreciation of that engineering whether it's automobiles, firearms, or mechanical watches. I care much more about its function than its fashion.


----------



## Hands90

Longjean said:


> I don't understand the love for speed masters (recently saw one sold at auction for £50,000 ) .I just don't get it but I am not American. Yes I have tried them on but I still don't get it. On the other hand I own an "old" Nomos which I bought in Germany for about £900 and still runs at -4s/day, each to his own.


I love Nomos 'almost' as much as my Speedmaster.

- Hands 
USA


----------



## hidden830726

rreimer91 said:


> Based on looks and forum love, I bought a Tangomat. However I quickly flipped it because it felt tinny and not substantial. Perhaps it is just the straight sides. Maybe I might like the curved sides of the Club better.
> 
> I agree that Nomos is significantly better quality than DW. But having owned both, I do not put Nomos at Rolex quality. And no, I am not some Rolex fanboy - I have only one. I actually love German watches - I have 2 Stowas, a Mühle Glashütte, a Damasko and a Tourby.


Wow. Definitely agreed with the Rolex wannabe comment

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLWoodster

GMT, just had to change the time during daylight savings.


----------



## SLWoodster

Sorry Wrong Thread, Mod please delete post, thank you.


----------



## qcjulle

For the longest time I didn't understand Nomos either. Then I saw the Club in the flesh and was blown away.


----------



## MetroiD

I'm not the biggest fan of Nomos (but I'm a huge fan of Sting!) - primarily because they seem to take themselves way too seriously. I get it - 'timepieces' are serious objects and the craftsmanship that goes into designing and building them is just as serious. I take all of these marketing one-liners regarding elegance, restraint, refinement with a pinch of salt though - the whole frenzy around the brand seems to slightly contradict their stated raison d'etre.

Also, add me to the list of WIS who fail to see a reason to elevate a movement into a unique selling point. I find "mass-produced" solid, historically proven ETA movements or Dubois-Depraz modules just as fascinating as some of Nomos' in-house developments. 

Credit where credit is due though - the all-around package is definitely there: design, typeface and internal workings are spot on; and at a very good pricepoint - as long as that's the kind of thing that floats your boat. At the end of the day though, while I recognize the company's horological achievements in bringing quality to the watch afficionado masses (yes, masses - since Nomos is, after all, the top-selling German watch brand), I'm yet to see a Nomos that genuinely excites me. That said, it's been a while since I've tried one on...


----------



## MrDagon007

MetroiD said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Nomos (but I'm a huge fan of Sting!) - primarily because they seem to take themselves way too seriously....


If anything their marketing is often playful rather than serious.


----------



## Fantasio

Are you being serious? :think:



MetroiD said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Nomos (but I'm a huge fan of Sting!) - primarily because *they seem to take themselves way too seriously*.


----------



## pdsf

^I actually haha'ed at the second one when the stamps were blown away....


----------



## JohnM67

Simple but sophisticated - I like mine more and more each day:


----------



## OakFields

I also own a club and love it. I connect with it but I don't expect everyone else to think the same. Watches are so cool because they are so different like people. I wear what makes me happy


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Nomos take themselves too seriously? This has to be a troll post. They are well known and regarded as one of the few watch brands to have a sense of humor.


----------



## OakFields

i agree


----------



## mtortola

I agree as well. Not the biggest fan of them. They just don’t do it for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c

People think of Nomos as simple. However, my Orion 38 datum has a silver plated dial, gold batons, steel blued hands, a seconds subdial that is a sunburst silver, an extra large trapezoid date and finely grained and a case that is curved in every conceivable way which I don't believe has been replicated by any other watch maker. That's without even considering the beautifully decorated movement. I just don't see how it is any more simplistic than most watches. Because what, it doesn't have a diving bezel?

Having said that, of course, it would be a boring world if everyone had the same taste.


----------



## Brimful74

I am not sure... maybe nomos should not be loved by everyone
I do love my orion 35









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

I kind of agree, it wasn't until I saw some of the limited editions with more character that I became interested in them.


----------



## pixnw

I think in house movements are a way for a manufacturer to demonstrate true expertise and capability when it comes to the complete manufacturing of a watch. There are probably quite a few folks that could use a mill and end up with a decent watch case that could house an off the shelf movement and fit a readily available crystal. Not saying it's easy, but far more people could produce those relatively large parts than could design and manufacture movement parts. Different things move different people as some folks have an appreciation for certain aspects of items. 

Not everyone understands or appreciates the talent it takes to end up with a watch like a Nomos that has the proper proportions and balance to appear not only simple, but proper and beautiful in it's simplicity. You can't just place a bunch of simple elements together and have it come out looking right. I think it's much easier to design something like some of the super blingy Breitlings with cluttered dials and a lot going on. It's just the fact that there is so much going on that catches the eye. You have to study the dial longer to realize things such as numbers that are partially cut off/obliterated by a date window or something. On a watch like a Nomos such a travesty (just my opinion) would be immediately noticeable and ruin the overall look of the watch. With simple design any sins are readily apparent. I don't currently own a Nomos but have much respect for their designs.


----------



## Bud001

I recently fulfilled one of my watch goals by getting a Nomos: Club Campus 38 white with blue indices and numerals on a California dial.









For me Nomos represent some of the most simplistic but beautiful watch designs out there. In fact contrary to the posts above me, i think Nomos has an excellent sense of humor: their color variations and different dials all demonstrate their desire to do things a little differently. I like their "regular" offering,s but the club is more playful i think and really suited for daily wear. Plus, I like the idea of getting something that is not well known to the general public. Rolex is almost a cliche. Nomos, however, at 20% of the price, is something genuinely interesting and rare among non-watch geeks.


----------



## Sheppie

I bought my Nomos Ahoi Datum a little over a year ago. It is my first real watch, and my only watch. I wear it every day.
I love it. I have no regrets.

I searched for a long time before I bought it. I looked at all the nice brands, but kept coming back to Nomos. My wife and her friends objected, telling me that it looks cheap and too simple. That I should by a Rolex and look more grown up. A year later, they all agree it is the perfect watch for me.

I replaced the band with a beautiful dark blue leather strap (not Nomos).

The watch is not for everyone. But I am a firm believer in "less is more". Do one thing. Do it well. Do it with grace. And Nomos fits that.


----------



## Toothbras

Sheppie said:


> The watch is not for everyone. But I am a firm believer in "less is more". Do one thing. Do it well. Do it with grace. And Nomos fits that.


Well, if you're looking for a company that does one thing you certainly hit the nail on the head with Nomos


----------



## zwjk

I am a huge fan of Nomos but I can see why people think they're over rated. The watches are fairly simple so that's what I like about them.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Toothbras said:


> Well, if you're looking for a company that does one thing you certainly hit the nail on the head with Nomos


----------



## clockyg

Taste is taste, and I can't fault anybody for not liking the dial design. That's perfectly fine. I'm German myself so I am sure their design elements are playing to me culturally in ways I can't articulate. I think their designs work beautifully (most, not all).

As others have pointed out, they make their own movements down to the hairspring nowadays. I'm wearing a DUW3001 right now and it's within COSC parameters (-1s/day). Besides that, the decoration (though made by machine if I understand correctly) is also impressive. All at a price point that is not yet completely out of control.

If you've seen "Archie Luxury" videos on YouTube before, this one is a rant about Nomos and somehow tickles my funny bone. It's crude (also: NSFW!) and not exactly hilarious, but appropos, so I am linking it:


----------



## RSDA

clockyg said:


> Taste is taste, and I can't fault anybody for not liking the dial design. That's perfectly fine. I'm German myself so I am sure their design elements are playing to me culturally in ways I can't articulate. I think their designs work beautifully (most, not all).
> 
> As others have pointed out, they make their own movements down to the hairspring nowadays. I'm wearing a DUW3001 right now and it's within COSC parameters (-1s/day). Besides that, the decoration (though made by machine if I understand correctly) is also impressive. All at a price point that is not yet completely out of control.
> 
> If you've seen "Archie Luxury" videos on YouTube before, this one is a rant about Nomos and somehow tickles my funny bone. It's crude (also: NSFW!) and not exactly hilarious, but appropos, so I am linking it:


All an act, or fairly severe mental illness? :think:


----------



## Antoine Lry

Nomos is clearly not the watch to show off, but that's what I like about them. 
The simple yet perfect designs, serious movements and finishing, make an overall watch that I'm proud to wear!

I also like the fact that most of my dollars went towards the watch itself, and not the branding.


----------



## Sonder

gangrel said:


> My all-time favorite dials are simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Breguet 7147 enamel.


Lmao, I know this is an old post, but I can't unsee the angry faces on the Breguet >


----------



## clockyg

RSDA said:


> All an act, or fairly severe mental illness? :think:


50/50 it's one or the other. A lot of great comedy is like that, but this... isn't great comedy.


----------



## cageracer

Wow, that "Archie Luxury" clown... not once (I didn't watch the whole thing admittedly) did he give a single reason for his tirade. Is that his 'thing'? I can't bring myself to watch any of his other videos to find out...


----------



## Sonder

Honestly while most of his videos are unwatchable unless you count it as satire, in interviews he seems like an alright funny guy, albeit a bit crass.






EDIT: He talks about Nomos at around 27:08


----------



## Zzyzx

You'd think Nomos would be right up my alley. I prefer dressier watches, simple watches and would love to have a nice hand-wound watch. 

But I looked at the hand-wind Club when I was last shopping around for a new watch, and it seemed overwhelmed by its' strap. Maybe the larger sized one would look better? Well, too late for now. The new Autobahn just looks like a mess to me. Perhaps ironically the only Nomos that appeals to me seems to be one of the less popular models, the Tetra. Something about the square model just helps all the elements fit together for me. Maybe some day I'll have scraped together the funds for one.


----------



## JacobC

The one thing I just don't get, that's obviously based on opinion differences, is how anyone doesn't like the club. It's so playful yet legible, informal yet serious. For me, it's the only Nomos that really was love at first sight.


----------



## faiz

Jacob Casper said:


> The one thing I just don't get, that's obviously based on opinion differences, is how anyone doesn't like the club. It's so playful yet legible, informal yet serious. For me, it's the only Nomos that really was love at first sight.


I like a lot of what Nomos does and own an Orion but I genuinely don't like the Club. I can't really describe it but it's like they took the Tangente and made everything worse and then they got the Club.
Plus their prices are getting ridiculous now. A quick search shows that the Ahoi Neomatik is £2990, an Omega Seamaster 300M is £2920!
The new Autobahn is £3800, why would I spend £600 over an Omega Coaxial Aqua Terra?
Personally I'm not a fan of where they're heading and they have become quite stagnant with their design.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

faiz said:


> The new Autobahn is £3800, why would I spend £600 over an Omega Coaxial Aqua Terra?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think if we strip opinion away for a moment; this sentence is very telling and likely going to be a very real problem they have in that price category. I personally would buy a co-axial any day over an autobahn.


----------



## cageracer

I don't like the Club. I've just never said it, because I don't generally see the point in telling people you don't like their watch.


----------



## pdsf

Jacob Casper said:


> The one thing I just don't get, that's obviously based on opinion differences, is how anyone doesn't like the club. It's so playful yet legible, informal yet serious. For me, it's the only Nomos that really was love at first sight.


I like this version of the Club! And the Dunkel.

To echo previous sentiments, I'd also pick a co-axial over an Autobahn. Okay, I am not a big fan of the Autobahn, so that's an easy decision. I do have both the co-axial Aqua Terra and Ahoi neomatik. I love them both, for different reasons. I know they are very different watches and hard to compare, but here you go.

Their accuracy is comparable (AT's is more stable over time). AT's crown action is much better. AT certainly wins out on case finishing, and those white gold hour indices and hands do reflect light in lovely ways, which also makes it a more bling watch. Ahoi is more subtle and offers a bit of "private luxury or pleasure" which I enjoy. Their dials are very different, and they delight me in different ways. The finishing on the movements is comparable I think. As per manufacturer's specs, the AT offers better power reserve but I wear both frequently so I haven't tested it out. Ahoi is more comfortable on the wrist right off the bat because it's much lighter. The AT is not uncomfortable, but it is a much heavier watch. The Ahoi strap is very comfortable. They are both my GADAs. I do wish the AT has 20ATM like the Ahoi as I swim laps and don't have a habit of changing my watches during the day.


----------



## HTown

Jacob Casper said:


> I think if we strip opinion away for a moment; this sentence is very telling and likely going to be a very real problem they have in that price category. I personally would buy a co-axial any day over an autobahn.


Strip away opinion? If you strip away opinion and emotion, how do you justify spending thousands on any watch that can't keep time as well as your iPhone does? Without strong opinions and emotions, none of this makes any sense. Emotion and personal taste are exactly why we have choices between various brands and styles. I get that some love NOMOS; I get that some don't like them at all. In the same way, I have never understood the love for Panerai or Tudor, but if one of them scratches your emotional itch, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

HTown said:


> Strip away opinion? If you strip away opinion and emotion, how do you justify spending thousands on any watch that can't keep time as well as your iPhone does? Without strong opinions and emotions, none of this makes any sense. Emotion and personal taste are exactly why we have choices between various brands and styles. I get that some love NOMOS; I get that some don't like them at all. In the same way, I have never understood the love for Panerai or Tudor, but if one of them scratches your emotional itch, enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose that's true. Watch collecting/jewelry is inherently emotional.


----------



## smalleq

faiz said:


> I like a lot of what Nomos does and own an Orion but I genuinely don't like the Club. I can't really describe it but it's like they took the Tangente and made everything worse and then they got the Club.
> Plus their prices are getting ridiculous now. A quick search shows that the Ahoi Neomatik is £2990, an Omega Seamaster 300M is £2920!
> The new Autobahn is £3800, why would I spend £600 over an Omega Coaxial Aqua Terra?
> Personally I'm not a fan of where they're heading and they have become quite stagnant with their design.


Weird comparison for me. Omega might make as many of Calibre 8800/8900 movements in the new Aqua Terra in a single year as Nomos makes watches in total. I would hope that Omega could deliver some significant value, the quantities of scale that Omega has alone (not even counting the resources of the Swatch group as a whole) just dwarfs Nomos.



Jacob Casper said:


> I think if we strip opinion away for a moment; this sentence is very telling and likely going to be a very real problem they have in that price category. I personally would buy a co-axial any day over an autobahn.


I would guess the amount of Autobahns Nomos is forecasting and hoping to sell would be no more than a speck vs Omega's bottom line, and while ostensibly Nomos does compete against Omega, I doubt Nomos is worried about comparisons like this.


----------



## faiz

smalleq said:


> Weird comparison for me. Omega might make as many of Calibre 8800/8900 movements in the new Aqua Terra in a single year as Nomos makes watches in total. I would hope that Omega could deliver some significant value, the quantities of scale that Omega has alone (not even counting the resources of the Swatch group as a whole) just dwarfs Nomos.
> 
> I would guess the amount of Autobahns Nomos is forecasting and hoping to sell would be no more than a speck vs Omega's bottom line, and while ostensibly Nomos does compete against Omega, I doubt Nomos is worried about comparisons like this.


So what you're saying is that they're not worried about the price difference that the average punter is going to see in the store?
I thought that was common sense?
Surely you don't think a brand can succeed by selling to WIS alone?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

faiz said:


> *So what you're saying is that they're not worried about the price difference that the average punter is going to see in the store?*
> I thought that was common sense?
> Surely you don't think a brand can succeed by selling to WIS alone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think the answer here is obvious, if Nomos was worried about the price difference than that would be reflected in the price they sell it for or the fact that they offer it in the first place.

No, larger brands don't survive on WIS alone, but If the watch industry relied on what the "average punter is going to see in the store", there'd only be a handful of brands remaining and the average selling price would be much less for everything. Even brands that WIS consider to be more "affordable" like Oris or early Nomos are still offering what would be considered high-end luxury goods to the non-WIS. The general public thinks a watch over $200 is extravagant. These are Veblen goods and are not strictly rational in how they are priced.

Logically, most straight up comparisons between watch brands and models will look absurd if you start comparing them like you've done with the Autobahn and AT. Compare an Aqua Terra and a new Explorer 1 or Submariner. The quality of an Aqua Terra isn't objectively much different than an Explorer or Submariner and you could argue the AT has a superior movement, yet its almost half the cost. The new Planet Oceans are similar in cost to Submariners and I'd rather have a Sub, but Omega still seems to sell them. Heck, why would someone buy a handwound Nomos Orion for $2000 when you can get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline for $950 or why buy either when there is a Tissot Heritage Visodate for $650? Watches at this level aren't rational. For that matter, why does any watch make sense when we all have a networked time synced computer in our pocket (or on the wrist) at all times?

Not saying Nomos could successfully sell an Autobahn for double it's price, for all we know its bombing at the current price, but I don't think the AT being a good value in comparison is super relevant to the conversation of how the Autobahn is priced and how many it will sell. It is of course relevant on a person by person basis and I can completely understand why it would effect your's or anyone else's perception of the Autobahn, but if watches were purely sold on value, the entire industry would look incredibly different. (For the record, I am not personally inclined towards either of these watches).


----------



## faiz

smalleq said:


> I think the answer here is obvious, if Nomos was worried about the price difference than that would be reflected in the price they sell it for or the fact that they offer it in the first place.
> 
> No, larger brands don't survive on WIS alone, but If the watch industry relied on what the "average punter is going to see in the store", there'd only be a handful of brands remaining and the average selling price would be much less for everything. Even brands that WIS consider to be more "affordable" like Oris or early Nomos are still offering what would be considered high-end luxury goods to the non-WIS. The general public thinks a watch over $200 is extravagant. These are Veblen goods and are not strictly rational in how they are priced.
> 
> Logically, most straight up comparisons between watch brands and models will look absurd if you start comparing them like you've done with the Autobahn and AT. Compare an Aqua Terra and a new Explorer 1 or Submariner. The quality of an Aqua Terra isn't objectively much different than an Explorer or Submariner and you could argue the AT has a superior movement, yet its almost half the cost. The new Planet Oceans are similar in cost to Submariners and I'd rather have a Sub, but Omega still seems to sell them. Heck, why would someone buy a handwound Nomos Orion for $2000 when you can get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline for $950 or why buy either when there is a Tissot Heritage Visodate for $650? Watches at this level aren't rational. For that matter, why does any watch make sense when we all have a networked time synced computer in our pocket (or on the wrist) at all times?
> 
> Not saying Nomos could successfully sell an Autobahn for double it's price, for all we know its bombing at the current price, but I don't think the AT being a good value in comparison is super relevant to the conversation of how the Autobahn is priced and how many it will sell. It is of course relevant on a person by person basis and I can completely understand why it would effect your's or anyone else's perception of the Autobahn, but if watches were purely sold on value, the entire industry would look incredibly different. (For the record, I am not personally inclined towards either of these watches).


I would agree with some of what you have said with regard to people being able to choose what they want at whatever price etc.
The Autobahn is a one off, let's leave it out because I don't think a single person on this forum is going to say its value for money let alone worth a premium over other Nomos models. 
As for the others, the Neomatik range is what is pushing Nomos up into a new bracket. To each their own but I am not seeing the same value proposition that Nomos is famed for.
The standard 35mm Orion is £1600, the Neomatik is £2840, so the DUW3001 costs an additional £1240? In my opinion I am not seeing the value proposition of the old watches anymore. But as you said, to each their own.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

faiz said:


> I would agree with some of what you have said with regard to people being able to choose what they want at whatever price etc.
> The Autobahn is a one off, let's leave it out because I don't think a single person on this forum is going to say its value for money let alone worth a premium over other Nomos models.
> As for the others, the Neomatik range is what is pushing Nomos up into a new bracket. To each their own but I am not seeing the same value proposition that Nomos is famed for.
> The standard 35mm Orion is £1600, the Neomatik is £2840, so the DUW3001 costs an additional £1240? In my opinion I am not seeing the value proposition of the old watches anymore. But as you said, to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well as Nomos has stated (somewhat paraphrased ) "we charge as much as necessary for our watches, and as little as possible" I'm inclined to take them at their word.

In all honesty companies like Rolex and Omega have been making and marketing what are essentially the same watch for forty or fifty years. Sub, and other variations of the Oyster case, Speedy and Seamaster. You would think the R&D costs would have been recaptured by now. I bought my Sub 5513 in 1969 for $175 MSRP. They are still selling the same watch. I don't think they are selling it for the Present Value of $175

Nomos has invested tens of millions of dollars in R&D over the past decade in their movements. And commissioned innovative, and sometimes daring watch designs. Meanwhile Rolex and Omega keep on pumping out watches for future astronauts and deep sea divers. Which is not to say that a watch with 1000M or water resistance isn't a grand wondrous thing.

(ps. Using a standard CPI Calculator. The 2018 value of $175 in 1969 is now a bit less than $1200. The S&P 500 adjusted for inflation has gone from 750 to 2750 over the same period. 267%. That would make my $175 dollar Sub worth about $3200 today. I think they are asking more than that for the same watch they were making 50 years ago. That's called a cash cow )


----------



## Time On My Hands

On this...



Jacob Casper said:


> The one thing I just don't get, that's obviously based on opinion differences, is how anyone doesn't like the club....


I like my Club, but admit the rounded case shape - as opposed to an angled bezel - can make the profile look plain, squat, under-designed, and unattractive. And the crystal is way too proud of the case. At least you know the crystal is thick.


----------



## flyingpicasso

^^That's a nice shot/interesting angle. I bought my Dunkel right before they were discontinued some years back and just love that watch. Yeah, it's luggy, but such a great looking all-around watch--with impressive WR to boot.


----------



## farmerboy

I like looking at them. Plain and simple design is appealing.


----------



## faiz

Baham said:


> Well as Nomos has stated (somewhat paraphrased ) "we charge as much as necessary for our watches, and as little as possible" I'm inclined to take them at their word.
> 
> In all honesty companies like Rolex and Omega have been making and marketing what are essentially the same watch for forty or fifty years. Sub, and other variations of the Oyster case, Speedy and Seamaster. You would think the R&D costs would have been recaptured by now. I bought my Sub 5513 in 1969 for $175 MSRP. They are still selling the same watch. I don't think they are selling it for the Present Value of $175
> 
> Nomos has invested tens of millions of dollars in R&D over the past decade in their movements. And commissioned innovative, and sometimes daring watch designs. Meanwhile Rolex and Omega keep on pumping out watches for future astronauts and deep sea divers. Which is not to say that a watch with 1000M or water resistance isn't a grand wondrous thing.
> 
> (ps. Using a standard CPI Calculator. The 2018 value of $175 in 1969 is now a bit less than $1200. The S&P 500 adjusted for inflation has gone from 750 to 2750 over the same period. 267%. That would make my $175 dollar Sub worth about $3200 today. I think they are asking more than that for the same watch they were making 50 years ago. That's called a cash cow )


To be fair you're right. I'm a Nomos fan anyway but I hope they diversify their style a little bit soon.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

I see the allure of Nomos, and I briefly wanted one. Then I tried on a metro, it's just not me. I don't think I will ever buy one, but again I understand why so many people like them.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

I appreciate the brand but with those extra long lugs its a big no for me.


----------



## boomguy57

Stoner1974 said:


> I see the allure of Nomos, and I briefly wanted one. Then I tried on a metro, it's just not me. I don't think I will ever buy one, but again I understand why so many people like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think that's a sign of maturity in life and in collecting as a WIS. There are a fair few watches that I can appreciate and enjoy looking at or holding, while still not wanting to own them or knowing they don't work for me. I don't want to own every watch I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ

I had a club 41.5. I liked it, but for reasons that I am still trying to understand, I flipped it and now regret it. I think the stock cordovan strap was a bit plain and the person I sold it too changed the strap and it looks great. The issue is long lugs and a skinny strap. I think it looked good, kept good time, I liked the movement and how it would wind both ways. I hated the date set, however, overall it was a fun watch and I am actually looking for one again (used) since I lost money - I had purchased new.


----------



## nanoc

After sallivating over a Tangente Gangreserve for months, and the Metros, I got the chance to try them at a watchstore. 

The Tangente was an instant dissapointment: too small, the dial is a lot less white than I expected (making the numbers more difficult to see because lack of contrast with the dial) and the hands look a lot darker than in the pictures. Also, I couldn't spot anything that made it look premium in the hand, I don't know if I could distinguish it from one of those cheap copies that supposedly Seagull is making (not that I am buying those either). 

The metro made a better impression, probably because of the bigger case size, though I think that I would still have trouble telling it apart from a cheap chinese copy (specially when this one had the SS caseback). The color of the dial didn't bother me so much in this one, maybe because there's no numerals getting lost against the background. 


Also, if I were to question Nomos watches, a few things come to mind: 

Originality: With the Tangente, they basically dug up an old design and made a small tweak. OK, the Metro is more its own thing, though I think it borrows from the Max Bill watch. 

Contradictory design philosophy: The 'function over form' idea is rather questionable when, reallistically speaking, if you want function in a watch you don't go for a mechanic at all. It's also a bit contradictory that you are using a nicely decorated movement nobody's going to see in a rather Spartan designed watch. It's rather ironic that they design the watches based in a principle that prioritizes function, when people will buy them because they just look good (ironic, but also means that they know how to design a beautiful watch). 

The value of Nomos movements: OK, so they make their own movements. How good are they? I've seen no comparison yet, say, against a Seiko movement, or a Miyota. What I do know, is that their movements and complications don't come cheap. 40%+ for a power reserve seems a bit too much. And their automatics are, what, 60% more expensive? I could understand the value if the movements were THAT good, but apparently nobody's bothered to issue a report on how good they truly are. In-house movements for me, with no more info, is just an empty marketing claim. (I stand corrected on this last sentence, apparently, someone did bother to measure the acuracy of the movement and it's very good indeed)


Anyway, enough with the rant. As I said, I still like the Metro even though it dissapointed a little. I had high hopes in either those two watches and it seems I'll have to keep searching.


----------



## JacobC

nanoc said:


> After sallivating over a Tangente Gangreserve for months, and the Metros, I got the chance to try them at a watchstore.
> 
> The Tangente was an instant dissapointment: too small, the dial is a lot less white than I expected (making the numbers more difficult to see because lack of contrast with the dial) and the hands look a lot darker than in the pictures. Also, I couldn't spot anything that made it look premium in the hand, I don't know if I could distinguish it from one of those cheap copies that supposedly Seagull is making (not that I am buying those either).
> 
> The metro made a better impression, probably because of the bigger case size, though I think that I would still have trouble telling it apart from a cheap chinese copy (specially when this one had the SS caseback). The color of the dial didn't bother me so much in this one, maybe because there's no numerals getting lost against the background.
> 
> Also, if I were to question Nomos watches, a few things come to mind:
> 
> Originality: With the Tangente, they basically dug up an old design and made a small tweak. OK, the Metro is more its own thing, though I think it borrows from the Max Bill watch.
> 
> Contradictory design philosophy: The 'function over form' idea is rather questionable when, reallistically speaking, if you want function in a watch you don't go for a mechanic at all. It's also a bit contradictory that you are using a nicely decorated movement nobody's going to see in a rather Spartan designed watch. It's rather ironic that they design the watches based in a principle that prioritizes function, when people will buy them because they just look good (ironic, but also means that they know how to design a beautiful watch).
> 
> The value of Nomos movements: OK, so they make their own movements. How good are they? I've seen no comparison yet, say, against a Seiko movement, or a Miyota. What I do know, is that their movements and complications don't come cheap. 40%+ for a power reserve seems a bit too much. And their automatics are, what, 60% more expensive? I could understand the value if the movements were THAT good, but apparently nobody's bothered to issue a report on how good they truly are. In-house movements for me, with no more info, is just an empty marketing claim.
> 
> Anyway, enough with the rant. As I said, I still like the Metro even though it dissapointed a little. I had high hopes in either those two watches and it seems I'll have to keep searching.


Obviously to each their own. One of the reasons we have so much choice in this hobby is because of the vast array of opinions and tastes and I think we're better off for it when we're honest.

However I'd like to address your qualms on their movements. This was charted over ten days back in May. I'm pretty satisfied with a rate of tenths off per day.


----------



## Raku

nanoc said:


> After sallivating over a Tangente Gangreserve for months, and the Metros, I got the chance to try them at a watchstore.
> 
> The Tangente was an instant dissapointment: too small, the dial is a lot less white than I expected (making the numbers more difficult to see because lack of contrast with the dial) and the hands look a lot darker than in the pictures. Also, I couldn't spot anything that made it look premium in the hand, I don't know if I could distinguish it from one of those cheap copies that supposedly Seagull is making (not that I am buying those either).
> 
> The metro made a better impression, probably because of the bigger case size, though I think that I would still have trouble telling it apart from a cheap chinese copy (specially when this one had the SS caseback). The color of the dial didn't bother me so much in this one, maybe because there's no numerals getting lost against the background.
> 
> Also, if I were to question Nomos watches, a few things come to mind:
> 
> Originality: With the Tangente, they basically dug up an old design and made a small tweak. OK, the Metro is more its own thing, though I think it borrows from the Max Bill watch.
> 
> Contradictory design philosophy: The 'function over form' idea is rather questionable when, reallistically speaking, if you want function in a watch you don't go for a mechanic at all. It's also a bit contradictory that you are using a nicely decorated movement nobody's going to see in a rather Spartan designed watch. It's rather ironic that they design the watches based in a principle that prioritizes function, when people will buy them because they just look good (ironic, but also means that they know how to design a beautiful watch).
> 
> The value of Nomos movements: OK, so they make their own movements. How good are they? I've seen no comparison yet, say, against a Seiko movement, or a Miyota. What I do know, is that their movements and complications don't come cheap. 40%+ for a power reserve seems a bit too much. And their automatics are, what, 60% more expensive? I could understand the value if the movements were THAT good, but apparently nobody's bothered to issue a report on how good they truly are. In-house movements for me, with no more info, is just an empty marketing claim.
> 
> Anyway, enough with the rant. As I said, I still like the Metro even though it dissapointed a little. I had high hopes in either those two watches and it seems I'll have to keep searching.


I'm not going to comment about the design aspects you touched on, since taste is subjective.
I do believe to make a good point regarding the prices, especially the models with complications. I really don't understand the Nomos pricing policy especially in the last few years. For example, they are selling a watch with a GMT complication, the Tangomat GMT, for £3350. One of their competitors, Tudor, are selling their GMT for £2570, a watch that offers a way better water resistance also.
Also, all the new models that Nomos came up with this year are over or just around £3000. That is a massive rise from the £400-500 prices that the watches were in 2004-2005.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

“Also, all the new models that Nomos came up with this year are over or just around £3000. That is a massive rise from the £400-500 prices that the watches were in 2004-2005“

When the Nomos Tangente Datum was introduced in 2005 the MSRP was €1250. So I’m not sure what they might have been selling for £400.


----------



## briang583

This is funny because I would say that they are by far and away the best watch at their price point. The design is called bauhaus and you don't have to like certain designs obviously. I, for example, don't like things I find ugly, crazy concept right! I love Ferrari and hate Lamborghini for example.


----------



## Baham

One other minor point

“The metro made a better impression, probably because of the bigger case size, though I think that I would still have trouble telling it apart from a cheap chinese copy (specially when this one had the SS caseback). “

The Metro is not offered with a SS caseback.


----------



## Penfold36

Baham said:


> One other minor point
> 
> "The metro made a better impression, probably because of the bigger case size, though I think that I would still have trouble telling it apart from a cheap chinese copy (specially when this one had the SS caseback). "
> 
> The Metro is not offered with a SS caseback.


The Metro 38 is offered with either a SS case back (ref 1109 and ref 1112) or sapphire case back.


----------



## Baham

I stand corrected.


----------



## nanoc

This is the great things about these forums, that if you apparently just cannot learn to find the results you want with the search tool, somebody comes in and gives you the results you wanted anyway. 

Ok, so +-3 seconds is quite impressive. I edited my message. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## nanoc

Jacob Casper said:


> Obviously to each their own. One of the reasons we have so much choice in this hobby is because of the vast array of opinions and tastes and I think we're better off for it when we're honest.


By the way, my previous message was a reply to your post. Of course to each their own. And I do like Nomos' designs... in the pictures. I don't get why I haven't seen a single picture that shows the watches as they really look. It should be that difficult.


----------



## jjen

I don't get Nomos either. When I was searching for my first mechanical watch I read the watch blogs such as Hodinkee etc and came away with the impression that I had to get a Nomos as it was the perfect introduction to quality watches. The first time I held a Tangente in my hand I was like, what is this? Tiny size, nothing special about the case or design, movement is a German made copy of a basic Swiss movement, high price. If the same watch was made in China it would sell for $150-250.


----------



## shelfcompact

jjen said:


> I don't get Nomos either. When I was searching for my first mechanical watch I read the watch blogs such as Hodinkee etc and came away with the impression that I had to get a Nomos as it was the perfect introduction to quality watches. The first time I held a Tangente in my hand I was like, what is this? Tiny size, nothing special about the case or design, movement is a German made copy of a basic Swiss movement, high price. If the same watch was made in China it would sell for $150-250.


Having held and worn both the Nomos Tangente and its chinese copy (Rodina)....... nope.


----------



## pdsf

jjen said:


> I don't get Nomos either. When I was searching for my first mechanical watch I read the watch blogs such as Hodinkee etc and came away with the impression that I had to get a Nomos as it was the perfect introduction to quality watches. The first time I held a Tangente in my hand I was like, what is this? Tiny size, nothing special about the case or design, movement is a German made copy of a basic Swiss movement, high price. If the same watch was made in China it would sell for $150-250.


FWIW, size is not indicative of quality... whether we are talking about Nomos or not...


----------



## rob_honer

I like Nomos but for my money, there are other brands that offer minimalistic styling with similar quality at a lesser price like Limes Pharo and Stowa Airman Antea for another.


----------



## Kd1900

My nomos has been nothing but trouble so far. Bought from nomos website - arrived running -20 to -30 SPD. Returned for repairs and now running +20 or worst SPD. Beautiful designs and the casing and finishing is exceptional for the money.. but if it's a good quality caliber you're looking for in terms of accuracy and precision, I'd stick with something mass manufactured (Omega, Seiko etc) for this price range. If you do some googling you'll also see the fully in-house calibers (starting with DUW XXXX) have a nasty habit of failing after a few months of use also... Haven't seen any reports of this on the older calibers with outsourced escapements however...


----------



## Kd1900

Update: run through my demagnetizer and now running -6spd.. so maybe they're just very very sensitive (wouldn't surprise me with a sapphire case back). 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorFrazer

Kd1900 said:


> Update: run through my demagnetizer and now running -6spd.. so maybe they're just very very sensitive (wouldn't surprise me with a sapphire case back).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Both of my Nomos with sapphire casebacks got magnetized weekly. Compare that to my speedmaster that has never been magnetized .. i would say they are very susceptible.


----------



## Dan83bz

jjen said:


> If the same watch was made in China it would sell for $150-250.


That can be said for at least 95% of all watches made in Switzerland? :think:



Kd1900 said:


> My nomos has been nothing but trouble so far. Bought from nomos website - arrived running -20 to -30 SPD. Returned for repairs and now running +20 or worst SPD. Beautiful designs and the casing and finishing is exceptional for the money.. but if it's a good quality caliber you're looking for in terms of accuracy and precision, I'd stick with something mass manufactured (Omega, Seiko etc) for this price range. If you do some googling you'll also see the fully in-house calibers (starting with DUW XXXX) have a nasty habit of failing after a few months of use also... Haven't seen any reports of this on the older calibers with outsourced escapements however...


I don't think you can extend your personal experience with 1(one) watch to all the Nomos range. Don't think they would sell so many watches and enjoy success after success? (both design-wise but also financially).

I've had 4 Nomos watches over the years, true all of them are older calibers not these newest ones, but my experience has been quite the opposite - all of mine have been amazing timekeepers. Probably the best one funny enough is a Nomos Tangente Sport Datum model, bought it used from 1st owners some years back, and it runs nearly spot-on! Impressive methinks for a 6-7 yo watch and a hand-winder as well. And this is coming from a nutty, chronic flipper who has gone thru 100+ watches (I'm afraid to calculate more accurate numbers ) and I tried Japanese, Swiss, German, Chinese, lower-range, mid-range, lower-upper range, where Nomos pretty much situates itself right now I believe (maybe drifting towards middle-upper range), and for these areas, I really don't think money can buy you a similar quality with a rather unique and instantly-recognizable design. Sure, there's the lower range from Omega for example, but their prices have exploded as well, so I would not blame Nomos for doing the same. At least in their case they have more to show for it, having practically completely revamping their lines/manufacturing.

Having said all that though, I personally am in the process of selling my last Nomos, for now at least...why? Well its more personal, I really want to try and return to having just a small box of watches instead of a whole cabinet, 5-6 at most that I wear, and in that collection, due to me being a big JDM fan as well as liking other more quirky watches, Nomos simply does not have its place in it for the time being, although if my history serves right, I've been know to flip and re-buy the same watch over and over, in some cases up to 6 times (a SARB017) so never say never.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

I also dont understand whats so great about Nomos. 
in my oppinion pretty boring, not very classic design.
They have some bauhaus inspired watches, but there is also Stowa and Junghans offering great and more affordableBauhaus watches with much more tradition. 
i dont see much connection between Nomos, founded in 1990 and Bauhaus.

Also Nomos tried to sue and ruin Muhle Glashuette. Which is a pretty sneaky and not fair move.


----------



## Armchair

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I also dont understand whats so great about Nomos.
> in my oppinion pretty boring, not very classic design.
> They have some bauhaus inspired watches, but there is also Stowa and Junghans offering great and more affordableBauhaus watches with much more tradition.
> i dont see much connection between Nomos, founded in 1990 and Bauhaus.
> 
> Also Nomos tried to sue and ruin Muhle Glashuette. Which is a pretty sneaky and not fair move.


Muhle weren't playing by the rules (deliberately? by mistake? I don't know) so you could argue that Nomos did both Muhle and the town of Glashutte a favour in taking them to court.

Aesthetics are subjective and the difference between Stowa/Junghans v Nomos offerings have been discussed at length.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Of course the aesthetics are in the eye of the beholder.

But I dont see much difference between the Stowa and Nomos Bauhaus models for example.
And Stowa has more heritage and were producing the same watch in the 30s.

I also dont get the hype around the Nomos movements.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Well, simply put, when Swatch finally makes their power-play and tells ETA to stop selling their movements to non-swatch brands in ~2020, companies like Stowa will, unfortunately, find themselves in deep ****. Nomos should be fine and weather that storm far better than the others. That's the main benefit of Nomos' inhouse engineering - a good level of independence from their competitor corporations.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Arent some Nomos movements based on ETA?

There will be always Sellita movements to switch to. In fact some vrands switched already, Sinn for example.


----------



## StufflerMike

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Also Nomos tried to sue and ruin Muhle Glashuette. Which is a pretty sneaky and not fair move.


About sneaky and not fair move...

The Munich District Court I gave an extra boost to „Glashütte" as a protected designation of origin. With its final judgment of February 2007 - legally binding as of early April - MÜHLE was prosecuted for advertising his watches with the protected designation of origin, "Glashütte", and this because the majority of the watches' parts were not, as required, produced in Glashütte.

So, sneaky and not fair might not have applied for NOMOS ?

If Nomos did not choose to go to court another competitor would have done. The process was instructive, most helpful and made Mühle what they are today.


----------



## Kilograph

I understand it and not too long ago, it was a brand that I strongly considered buying.
One day something clicked in my head and their dials started looking like that cardboard framing around photos - not sure the word for that.

Since then, I haven't had the same draw to them.

I love minimalist but maybe my tastes have shifted.
I'm now dreaming [and pursuing] a PAM 111 or Stowa's TO2 if I come up short.
I can still appreciate the Nomos aesthetic but maybe they're just to bright and happy. haha!


----------



## MrDagon007

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Of course the aesthetics are in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> But I dont see much difference between the Stowa and Nomos Bauhaus models for example.
> And Stowa has more heritage and were producing the same watch in the 30s.
> 
> I also dont get the hype around the Nomos movements.


A friend of mine has the Stowa Antea with unitas. I have the recent Tangente 41 with the newest movement and more visible the funky date indication at the edge of the dial.

The diameter of both is quite similar. However in comparison the Antea is much more of a thick lump on the wrist, with rather heavy looking lugs. 
They are not similarly wearing at all.

The Antea is a perfectly nice buy, but side by side my nomos which is admittedly a lot more expensive was significantly more refined. Not just my own opinion, but of everyone at the table in our local watch meetup.


----------



## MrDagon007

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Arent some Nomos movements based on ETA?
> 
> There will be always Sellita movements to switch to. In fact some vrands switched already, Sinn for example.


The entry level Nomoses were based on the thin Peseux movement, currently sold by Eta, which is not the more widely used 2824 you can get in a sellita variant.
Gradually pieces of it have been moved to inhouse. Higher range models have now a completely inhouse movement.
I am personally not sure if nomos currently still uses the peseux for its entry level watches (mike stuffler will know), in any case you can expect them to be gradually phased out.


----------



## MrDagon007

Kilograph said:


> I understand it and not too long ago, it was a brand that I strongly considered buying.
> One day something clicked in my head and their dials started looking like that cardboard framing around photos - not sure the word for that.
> 
> Since then, I haven't had the same draw to them.
> 
> I love minimalist but maybe my tastes have shifted.
> I'm now dreaming [and pursuing] a PAM 111 or Stowa's TO2 if I come up short.
> I can still appreciate the Nomos aesthetic but maybe they're just to bright and happy. haha!


That is perfectly fine. It is personal.
I was recently in the luxury position of being able to chose a nice 5th anniversary watch, in a higher price range than what I am used to (my damasko 373 on bracelet was my most expensive watch).
I always liked Nomos but there were others that temped me strongly, mainly a Panerai with 8 days PR handwinder, or the Drive de Cartier in steel, and lower in my lust range a sports steel Rolex.
Well, I tried them all and found the elegant simplicity of the Nomos just right, perfectly fitting me.

I may have a thing with that clean german design. Also love my damasko, it is severe and clean in a toolish way. I have a small collection of fountain pens and love the clean modern style of my Faber Castell pen most of all, love my designer Rolf Benz sofa, love my German car, found great German hifi but rather too expensive alas.


----------



## jjjjimi

From a distance, there's a certain resemblance to DW. Close up it's easy to see how much attention to detail Nomos pays. To any designer-typer person, the difference is night and day; as mentioned earlier, their typography is top notch. Nomos also has a bit more pedigree, the prestige of an in-house movement, and they're a bit of an underdog in enthusiast circles. Can't say the same for DW


----------



## ErzengelG

It's easier to understand the different Bauhaus watches when you ignore horology at first and approach them from the Bauhaus design history. Their main target demographic are creative people who want a beautiful watch with design history and without showing off to everybody.


----------



## Beach_Bum

I agree I think they are overrated as a brand. I'm in Germany several times a year and always do some watch browsing. They aren't for me, apart from maybe one model or two, but for that price no thanks.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

ErzengelG said:


> It's easier to understand the different Bauhaus watches when you ignore horology at first and approach them from the Bauhaus design history. Their main target demographic are creative people who want a beautiful watch with design history and without showing off to everybody.


But what history does Nomos have?
You can say that Junghans Max Bill has a history, because it was designed by Max Bill, but Nomos is a relatively new brand.
It has no connection to the Bauhaus movement...


----------



## Covenant

Marcus_Corvus said:


> But what history does Nomos have?
> You can say that Junghans Max Bill has a history, because it was designed by Max Bill, but Nomos is a relatively new brand.
> It has no connection to the Bauhaus movement...


The history of Nomos is one of great accomplishment over a short period of time, as compared to some of the storied Swiss watchmakers who have been at it for hundreds of years. For a company founded in 1990 by an IT guy (Roland Schwertner), the company now employs some ~300 staff across Glashütte and Berlin, have produced 15 (!) in-house calibres culminating in the DUW 3001, about 95% of which is manufactured in Germany. They've become the largest watch producer in Germany by volume during that short history, and have certainly helped reinvigorate the local watchmaking industry since the fall of the Berlin Wall.

The movement finishing is on-par with much more expensive timepieces from Switzerland (I'm looking at you, IWC) and they're one of the very few independent, non-conglomerate-owned brands who can boast an in-house escapement, let alone a 3.2mm thin full-rotor automatic calibre. They're reinventing complications (like the ring-style date window), aren't afraid to use bold colours (signal rot/blau and the "petit fours" tetra series for example), and have a small seconds hand in neon orange that's inspired by gelato spoons from a regular haunt of the designers in Berlin.

I know that sort of story is much harder to summarise and communicate than "Junghans Max Bill... yeah that Max Bill, we're with him", but it appeals to someone who cares about watchmaking enough to dig into the details of who they are and what they've done. Nomos comes across as both young enough to be unpretentious and open to experimentation, and yet established enough to produce little marvels like the DUW3001 and have them be accurate and reliable.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Covenant said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what history does Nomos have?
> You can say that Junghans Max Bill has a history, because it was designed by Max Bill, but Nomos is a relatively new brand.
> It has no connection to the Bauhaus movement...
> 
> 
> 
> The history of Nomos is one of great accomplishment over a short period of time, as compared to some of the storied Swiss watchmakers who have been at it for hundreds of years. For a company founded in 1990 by an IT guy (Roland Schwertner), the company now employs some ~300 staff across Glashütte and Berlin, have produced 15 (!) in-house calibres culminating in the DUW 3001, about 95% of which is manufactured in Germany. They've become the largest watch producer in Germany by volume during that short history, and have certainly helped reinvigorate the local watchmaking industry since the fall of the Berlin Wall.
> 
> The movement finishing is on-par with much more expensive timepieces from Switzerland (I'm looking at you, IWC) and they're one of the very few independent, non-conglomerate-owned brands who can boast an in-house escapement, let alone a 3.2mm thin full-rotor automatic calibre. They're reinventing complications (like the ring-style date window), aren't afraid to use bold colours (signal rot/blau and the "petit fours" tetra series for example), and have a small seconds hand in neon orange that's inspired by gelato spoons from a regular haunt of the designers in Berlin.
> 
> I know that sort of story is much harder to summarise and communicate than "Junghans Max Bill... yeah that Max Bill, we're with him", but it appeals to someone who cares about watchmaking enough to dig into the details of who they are and what they've done. Nomos comes across as both young enough to be unpretentious and open to experimentation, and yet established enough to produce little marvels like the DUW3001 and have them be accurate and reliable.
Click to expand...

To me the history of Nomos sounds pretty boring. But thats my very subjective oppinion and a matter of taste.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I haven't seen a model yet from Nomos that I've really fallen head over heels for, but I own two [Tangomat and Ludwig] because of their style (muti-time award winning unlike the trending now fad brands), attention to details (see first reason), quality, unabashed determination to be in-house and to innovate. There are plenty of models from brands that have a history that I absolutely couldn't care less about.


----------



## Fantasio

So basically you are saying that nobody shouldn't start up a watch brand, develop their own movements, build up production facilities and recruit loads of watchmakers because as a new company they don't have a history? Disregard new enthusiasm and keep up with the status quo?

Nomos has never claimed any direct connection with Bauhaus, it has just been laid upon by many editors and writers. There are similarities, but Nomos has said they have been more inspired by Deutsche Werkbund ethos.

All respect to Junghans, but in my opinion the old Max Bill connection does not rule out all current German watchmaking.



Marcus_Corvus said:


> But what history does Nomos have?
> You can say that Junghans Max Bill has a history, because it was designed by Max Bill, but Nomos is a relatively new brand.
> It has no connection to the Bauhaus movement...


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Fantasio

Care to elaborate? Overrated by who and where, compared to what? How do you rank watches objectively?



Beach_Bum said:


> I agree I think they are overrated as a brand.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## MrDagon007

CM HUNTER said:


> I haven't seen a model yet from Nomos that I've really fallen head over heels for, but I own two [Tangomat and Ludwig] because of their style (muti-time award winning unlike the trending now fad brands), attention to details (see first reason), quality, unabashed determination to be in-house and to innovate. There are plenty of models from brands that have a history that I absolutely couldn't care less about.


Indeed they are hard working, meticulous and detailed; which is to me more interesting than a company resting on its ancient glory.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Fantasio said:


> Care to elaborate? Overrated by who and where, compared to what? How do you rank watches objectively?
> 
> 
> 
> Beach_Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree I think they are overrated as a brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.
Click to expand...

Given the fluffing I see here on what I think is a bit of a gimmicky watch band, over priced, etc. Put that together and I think they are vastly over rated.

They are meant for certain types of people.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Fantasio said:


> So basically you are saying that nobody shouldn't start up a watch brand, develop their own movements, build up production facilities and recruit loads of watchmakers because as a new company they don't have a history? Disregard new enthusiasm and keep up with the status quo?
> 
> Nomos has never claimed any direct connection with Bauhaus, it has just been laid upon by many editors and writers. There are similarities, but Nomos has said they have been more inspired by Deutsche Werkbund ethos.
> 
> All respect to Junghans, but in my opinion the old Max Bill connection does not rule out all current German watchmaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what history does Nomos have?
> You can say that Junghans Max Bill has a history, because it was designed by Max Bill, but Nomos is a relatively new brand.
> It has no connection to the Bauhaus movement...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.
Click to expand...

No, I said that in context of the Bauhaus models only.

But for me Nomos watches seem to be overpriced and kind of boring, their design very repetitive.


----------



## Fantasio

Meant for certain types of people: I agree, they are not to everyone's taste. But which watches are?

Fluffing: Nomos is a forum darling for sure and gets some hype, but personally I think this is for a reason. I'd say WUS forum members are better informed than the average watch buyer.

In the context of Bauhaus: I don't understand why you are so keen to judge Nomos purely according to Bauhaus aesthetics. Just because you have recently bought a Max Bill watch?

Overpriced: That's pretty subjective, I would recommend to compare them to other in-house movement luxury watch prices. I agree Nomos prices have gone up, but I wouldn't still call them overpriced within the industry.

Repetitive: I agree, they have been playing the same models with just dial colour variations for a long time. And when they come up with something a bit different (for example Autobahn), many people are complaining that they are stepping out of their style.

Gimmicky and boring at the same time: Come on guys, make up your mind. 



Beach_Bum said:


> Given the fluffing I see here on what I think is a bit of a gimmicky watch band, over priced, etc. Put that together and I think they are vastly over rated.
> 
> They are meant for certain types of people.





Marcus_Corvus said:


> No, I said that in context of the Bauhaus models only.
> 
> But for me Nomos watches seem to be overpriced and kind of boring, their design very repetitive.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Fantasio said:


> Meant for certain types of people: I agree, they are not to everyone's taste. But which watches are?
> 
> Fluffing: Nomos is a forum darling for sure and gets some hype, but personally I think this is for a reason. I'd say WUS forum members are better informed than the average watch buyer.
> 
> In the context of Bauhaus: I don't understand why you are so keen to judge Nomos purely according to Bauhaus aesthetics. Just because you have recently bought a Max Bill watch?
> 
> Overpriced: That's pretty subjective, I would recommend to compare them to other in-house movement luxury watch prices. I agree Nomos prices have gone up, but I wouldn't still call them overpriced within the industry.
> 
> Repetitive: I agree, they have been playing the same models with just dial colour variations for a long time. And when they come up with something a bit different (for example Autobahn), many people are complaining that they are stepping out of their style.
> 
> Gimmicky and boring at the same time: Come on guys, make up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach_Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the fluffing I see here on what I think is a bit of a gimmicky watch band, over priced, etc. Put that together and I think they are vastly over rated.
> 
> They are meant for certain types of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said that in context of the Bauhaus models only.
> 
> But for me Nomos watches seem to be overpriced and kind of boring, their design very repetitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.
Click to expand...

Regarding Bauhaus: I just saying, that to me it makes more sense to buy Stowa or Max Bill, who have more connection to the real Bauhaus.


----------



## Fantasio

Fair enough. You may very well do so, if this so called Bauhaus connection is your main deciding factor.

I just don't understand this fixation that Nomos is not "proper Bauhaus", since they have never ever claimed to be Bauhaus. Try to get over that some people do like them, even if you don't.

I won't start a thread called "I don't understand the love for Stowa/Junghans". Mainly because I do, even though I don't own either of the brands. And because I don't see the point in overexplaining other members why I don't like certain brands.

End of rant, over and out.



Marcus_Corvus said:


> Regarding Bauhaus: I just saying, that to me it makes more sense to buy Stowa or Max Bill, who have more connection to the real Bauhaus.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Zzyzx

My feelings for Nomos have changed over time. First I loved them, and wanted one. Then, when I could afford the Club and was ready to buy it, I felt that the armband almost overpowered the Club that I wanted (smaller, handwound). However, I do love the Tetras. And I've never encountered anyone else who loves them. I rather like the new Bauhaus limited editions, although on the larger ones the sub-seconds dial is too far in the center. Oh well, small movement and larger case... Other than that, their round watch offerings tend to leave me disinterested. Too long lugs and just not my thing. Maybe I'll pick up a Tetra at some point, though...


----------



## userealwasabi

I super love the Nomos Zurich Worldtimer... Clever mechanism!


----------



## X2-Elijah

No need to understand Nomos.. just go with the flow. 
\ō|

\ō/

|ō/


----------



## Howard M

I am not a great partisan of Nomos. However, I found it sobering to hear Phillipe Dufour state in reply to an interview question asked of him replayed on the 9-7-18 Hodinkee podcast that, if he was asked by a young person seeking to start collecting watches, he would in the first instance recommend that they focus their initial purchase on two brands: Rolex and Nomos.


----------



## fracture.

Zzyzx said:


> My feelings for Nomos have changed over time. First I loved them, and wanted one. Then, when I could afford the Club and was ready to buy it, I felt that the armband almost overpowered the Club that I wanted (smaller, handwound). However, I do love the Tetras. And I've never encountered anyone else who loves them. I rather like the new Bauhaus limited editions, although on the larger ones the sub-seconds dial is too far in the center. Oh well, small movement and larger case... Other than that, their round watch offerings tend to leave me disinterested. Too long lugs and just not my thing. Maybe I'll pick up a Tetra at some point, though...


My S/O absolutely loves Tetras. There, you now know about one


----------



## Fantasio

I wouldn't dare to disagree with Dufour. :-d



Howard M said:


> I found it sobering to hear Phillipe Dufour state in reply to an interview question asked of him replayed on the 9-7-18 Hodinkee podcast that, if he was asked by a young person seeking to start collecting watches, he would in the first instance recommend that they focus their initial purchase on two brands: Rolex and Nomos.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Howard M said:


> Phillipe Dufour state in reply to an interview question asked of him replayed on the 9-7-18 Hodinkee podcast that, if he was asked by a young person seeking to start collecting watches, he would in the first instance recommend that they focus their initial purchase on two brands: Rolex and Nomos.





Fantasio said:


> I wouldn't dare to disagree with Dufour. :-d


Nor I. It's sound advice coming from anyone, just especially nice to hear someone from the Swiss high end praise watches much further down the ladder, one of them not Swiss.

Nomos offer exceptional value in both design and craftsmanship, and their resale is a good balance between not being bad enough to hurt the first owner much yet still selling low enough - especially the simpler models - to be a gateway into genuinely good mechanical watches well below a thousand dollars.

Rolex, if a tad unimaginative these days, are well made and hold value consistently over time, especially after the first owner. (The only reason I don't yet own a Rolex is that I find most to be flashy, though some of the simpler OP models are growing on me.)

It's not easy to go wrong with either, something that's hard to say for most other brands priced above "affordables" space.


----------



## Raku

It's amazing this thread has gone on for this long.
I am also surprised of how many people simply hate Nomos. If you don't like the brand, it's fine, to each their own, but why come on a public forum to throw mud at it?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Dufour's comment was very interesting to hear, especially in the discussion context. (Just listened to that episode). The discussion as a whole was about so many of the "high end" and regular swiss brands dropping their standards a lot - due to automation, due to drive for cheaper, more profitable, etc. How so many swiss players are cutting corners on movement finishing, assembly and so forth. AND how brands are simultaneously pricing outside of the pricerange of the people who used to support swiss watchmaking - the engineers, doctors, the working professionals.

P.D.'s remark on Nomos was, in brief, that "they don't cheat... [Nomos] tells you what they are doing exactly [...] and they _are_ good watches". When P.D. was asked immediately thereafter, "any other brands [besides Rolex & Nomos]?" P.D. - "no, no".


----------



## Baham

Raku said:


> It's amazing this thread has gone on for this long.
> I am also surprised of how many people simply hate Nomos. If you don't like the brand, it's fine, to each their own, but why come on a public forum to throw mud at it?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It's reminiscent of the way people "hate" Apple.


----------



## afennell

I heard the CEO of Crown and Caliber on the Watch & Listen podcast. He didn’t explicit say it but gave the impression Rolex demand may be softening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster

afennell said:


> I heard the CEO of Crown and Caliber on the Watch & Listen podcast. He didn't explicit say it but gave the impression Rolex demand may be softening.


supply/demand cycles
Also, next recession will show what people are really willing to pay.


----------



## Zzyzx

X2-Elijah said:


> Dufour's comment was very interesting to hear, especially in the discussion context. (Just listened to that episode). The discussion as a whole was about so many of the "high end" and regular swiss brands dropping their standards a lot - due to automation, due to drive for cheaper, more profitable, etc. How so many swiss players are cutting corners on movement finishing, assembly and so forth. AND how brands are simultaneously pricing outside of the pricerange of the people who used to support swiss watchmaking - the engineers, doctors, the working professionals.
> 
> P.D.'s remark on Nomos was, in brief, that "they don't cheat... [Nomos] tells you what they are doing exactly [...] and they _are_ good watches". When P.D. was asked immediately thereafter, "any other brands [besides Rolex & Nomos]?" P.D. - "no, no".


Hm... didn't I read somewhere that Dufour worked with Seiko? On finishing? Seems odd that he wouldn't mention them as being a good brand. But maybe he was just thinking European brands at the moment...


----------



## P.J.M.

flyingpicasso said:


> *What drives me to Nomos is the same thing that drives you away--the simple, classic styling. But where you see cheap and lazy, I see classic proportions and design discipline. I also love their independence, manufacturing prowess, marketing genius, and sense of humor. Simple does not always equal lazy, and not all printed dials are created equal*. I'm quite happy with my Nomos, but understand they do not appeal to everyone.


This truly was the perfect reply.


----------



## MrDagon007

Zzyzx said:


> Hm... didn't I read somewhere that Dufour worked with Seiko? On finishing? Seems odd that he wouldn't mention them as being a good brand. But maybe he was just thinking European brands at the moment...


I seem to remember that he liked how the people at Grand Seiko and Credor were working.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

It seems also that at some point Nomos sued Stowa, because of using ther design in Stowa Antea(!!!), which is ridiculous.


----------



## StufflerMike

Marcus_Corvus said:


> It seems also that at some point Nomos sued Stowa, because of using ther design in Stowa Antea(!!!), which is ridiculous.


Correct, Nomos has registered the Tangente design at the German equivalent of the USPO (https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/gsm/register?DNR=M9100955-0007) and has (unsuccessfully) sued Stowa in Germany over the Antea but as a follow up Stowa and Nomos agreed on the dials they're now using/selling.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Sounds like Nomos goes around suing everyone, so much for a tight close-knit community.

More of a reason to stay away from their timepieces, but then again they simply aren't for me.


----------



## Baham

Beach_Bum said:


> Sounds like Nomos goes around suing everyone, so much for a tight close-knit community.
> 
> More of a reason to stay away from their timepieces, but then again they simply and for me.


"Close knit community"?

Close to 600Km between STOWA and Nomos. Shouldn't be too hard to stay away. But then again.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

stuffler said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems also that at some point Nomos sued Stowa, because of using ther design in Stowa Antea(!!!), which is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Nomos has registered the Tangente design at the German equivalent of the USPO (https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/gsm/register?DNR=M9100955-0007) and has (unsuccessfully) sued Stowa in Germany over the Antea but as a follow up Stowa and Nomos agreed on the dials they're now using/selling.
Click to expand...

Well, registering a design, that Stowa (and other brands) used already in the 30s...


----------



## Baham

It sounds to me as though Nomos brought legal action against Stowa that was settled in arbitration. Not eaxactly a “unsuccessful”. In any case the design of the Tangente is closer to a watch offered by Lange in 1937 than to subsequent iterations by Stowa. 

In 2004 Stowa reintroduced a variant of their long dormant 1938 Antea, which had a central seconds hand, as the Antea KS with sub seconds hand. This Antea more closely resembling Lange’s 1937 model and The Nomos Tangente introduced in 1992. If at this time they also chose to omit the odd numbered Arabic hour markers, as in the 1937 Lange and the 1992 Nomos I can’t say. But if so, I believe Nomos would have had cause to complain and justify an arbitrated settlement regarding allowable dial design. 

Be that all as it may: To paraphrase a statement variously attributed to Stravinsky, Faulkner, Eliot, Picasso, and Steve Jobs - ~The mediocre artist merely borrows. The great artist steals.~ I think it can be safely said that Nomos has “ taken” a design first proposed by Lange in 1937, and made it THEIRS. They made it theirs through refinement of design and manufacture, clever marketing, timing, and luck. And I believe that’s the way Art and Technology work.


----------



## StufflerMike

Would like to clarify:

The Lange 1937 and the Stowa 1937 *both* used a dial made by Weber & Baral, Pforzheim, designed by Adolph Weber.
Lange was listed as customer 1 and Stowa was listed as no. 3.









So, my understanding is that the Antea KS does not resemble the Lange 1937 but the Stowa 1937.


----------



## Baham

Herr Stuffler

You are right, as is so often the case. Stowa did offer both a central and sub second hand version of the Antea in 1937. 

But I think it’s safe to say that both the Lange and the Stowa versions were out of production for more than 50 years before Nomos stole the Lange design. And in the case of the Antea out of production for approximately 65 years before Stowa sought in 2004 to “capitalize” on the Tangente’s success. 

But feel free to set me straight if need be.


----------



## StufflerMike

Not 2004 but 2003

Run: 100
Year of Release: 2003
Features: ETA 2660 HW movement, case diameter 39mm
Retail: €229, Nov. 2003 when 017 was bought ;-)


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Sorry for the off topic, but why this watch design is connected to Bauhaus? Was the designer of the dial from the Bauhaus school?
The ...... closed the Bauhaus school in 1933 and would they have allowed to sell a Bauhaus style watch?


----------



## Baham

The watches in question are understood to reflect certain design principles associated with the Bauhaus School / Movement. And while the schools was shortlived the movement’s influence continues into the present. 

If you want to learn more I suggest a visit to the Google Machine.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Bauhaus style was marked by the absence of ornamentation and by harmony between the function of an object or a building and its design. Bauhaus influenced dials were made by Weber & Baral in large quantities. A „reduced“ dial design was en vogue these times (1930-1940). Download the Stowa booklet (for free) and read about Weber & Baral and their Bauhaus inspired dial designs.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

stuffler said:


> The Bauhaus style was marked by the absence of ornamentation and by harmony between the function of an object or a building and its design. Bauhaus influenced dials were made by Weber & Baral in large quantities. A „reduced" dial design was en vogue these times (1930-1940). Download the Stowa booklet (for free) and read about Weber & Baral and their Bauhaus inspired dial designs.


Thanks, I was surprised that the watch design was introduced in the late 30s, when such modern designs werent welcomed by the german government.
I guess the most direct link to Bauhaus, has the Junghans Max Bill.

But to come back to the topic:
I couldnt put my finger on, of what the Nomex designs (except of Tangente), remind me, but after seeing a comment in an old thread about Nomos, it downed on me: IKEA
As the guy who wrote it said, if Ikea would have a line of watches, they would look like Nomos ?


----------



## Baham

Yeah, well. Scandinavian design is heavily influenced by the Bauhaus Movement. But you don’t have to put the Nomos together yourself. No chance of leftover screws.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Baham said:


> Yeah, well. Scandinavian design is heavily influenced by the Bauhaus Movement. But you don't have to put the Nomos together yourself. No chance of leftover screws.


I actually like Bauhaus and simple/clear design a lot You can make it in an elegant way.

But most of the Nomos models are too colorful, modern looking and boring. It is not a timeless design.
The first thing that comes to my mind, when I see a Nomos watch, are hipsters and I think this is one of the main target groups of Nomos.

Taste is a subjective thing, so it is of course only my personal oppinion.


----------



## barutanseijin

I don’t understand the love for this thread. Some of you who don't like Nomos sure like talking about them.

There are a lot of watches i don’t like. Some are even bigger forum faves than any Nomos. But i'm not going to presume that their fans owe me an explanation for their choices. For one, i don't care enough to want one. Nor will i assume that my judgements are inherently interesting.


----------



## Exer

I don't like Nomos dials. 
They look too simple to me aswell.

BUT

The thing I love about Nomos is how they have these very simplistic dials & cases that are visible to the world
with these beautifully decorated somewhat complicated looking display casebacks that are not visible to the world.

IMO it gives it a more humble yet proud design, if that makes any sense


----------



## pdsf

All in the eye of the beholder, of course, I am not trying to convert.  Some Nomos models click with me, some don't. It's not an easy job to do simple or minimalist well though, and that's one of the areas in which I give them credit. Same goes for apparel and accessories. A jacket with very little details shifts more focus to the tailoring, fit, and fabric quality. A pair of shoes with a 1-piece upper requires higher-quality leather, and on a good last no less. To me, fewer details often means much less room for errors.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Exer said:


> I don't like Nomos dials.
> They look too simple to me aswell.
> 
> BUT
> 
> The thing I love about Nomos is how they have these very simplistic dials & cases that are visible to the world
> with these beautifully decorated somewhat complicated looking display casebacks that are not visible to the world.
> 
> IMO it gives it a more humble yet proud design, if that makes any sense
> 
> View attachment 13502933


Yep. True watch enthusiasts will get this. Those that don't will have the nerve to put DW and Nomos in the same breath. How many times have we seen too much emphasis put on a movement for example, and forget all of the other merits of a watch? Now in this thread, the dial gets the focus. Horological prowess, quality build, top notch materials, design that connects a time gone by with the future that gets awarded so many times they don't have any more room for the plaques, etc... should be the focus one would think. Oh well, there's a fashion watch forum around here for a reason I guess.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

> Now in this thread, the dial gets the focus.


Well, the dial is one of the most important parts. Would you buy a watch, where you don't like the dial?



> Horological prowess, quality build, top notch materials


I agree on that. Nobody argues agaibst the fact, that the quality of their watches is very good.
And it is a big plus, that Philippe Dofour recommended them, that's impressive.

Nevertheless the design of the dial and hands, combined with the aggressive policy (see dispute with Stowa) and the company voicing recently their political opinion (I think a watch maker shouldn't do that), is a deal breaker for me.



> design that connects a time gone by with the future


Besides the Tangente design, can you give other examples of vintage design elements in the Nomos watches? 
I am really curious. To me their design looks very modern.


----------



## Baham

I swear this is my last comment on this thread. But:

"most of the Nomos models are too colorful, modern looking and boring."

I am intrigued by the notion of a colorless, dated, exciting watch. And:

"the company voicing recently their political opinion"

I am curious to hear more about this affront.

Addendum: Spiegel, Sept 2018. Nomos has spoken out against the far right rhetoric of the AfD and the Neo-N riots in Chemnitz last month.

Nomos is a Corporate Citizen of Germany. As a citizen it has the right, no, the responsibility, to speak out on social values and the future of its nation. I commend them for it. I don't think many Neo-N's or skinheads buy Nomos watches.

http://www.spiegel.de/international...-the-return-of-the-ugly-german-a-1225897.html


----------



## CM HUNTER

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Well, the dial is one of the most important parts. Would you buy a watch, where you don't like the dial?
> 
> I agree on that. Nobody argues agaibst the fact, that the quality of their watches is very good.
> And it is a big plus, that Philippe Dofour recommended them, that's impressive.
> 
> Nevertheless the design of the dial and hands, combined with the aggressive policy (see dispute with Stowa) and the company voicing recently their political opinion (I think a watch maker shouldn't do that), is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Besides the Tangente design, can you give other examples of vintage design elements in the Nomos watches?
> I am really curious. To me their design looks very modern.


Would I buy a watch if I don't like the dial? Obviously not a real question. A Invicta type of dial that's really gaudy or offensive; no. A classy timeless type of dial some see as boring; absolutely. I have twice and they are both Nomos.

Protecting a design or a level of watchmaking as with the Glashuette standard (see Nomos versus Muhle); I have no problem with that whatsoever. As far as political statements goes; Nobody at Pennsylvania Avenue really cares .02 about me and my life, so why in the world would I spend my valuable time giving a second thought about them? Politicians on either side are only in it for themselves and their bank accounts, and honestly, that's the only thing we have in common. If a brand chooses to voice their political views, yet put out an admirable product/service, it's up to you to decide how much you care about that over missing out on a great product/service. Again, I personally don't let anybody affect my enjoyment of things and how I live my life. Example: We bought our middle daughter a new pair of Nikes two weeks before school and three weeks or so before Nike decided to run a campaign that we don't agree with completely. I chose those shoes for a reason (black and white versatility, easy to clean, won't fall apart, good price). That campaign didn't make me return them or keep her from wearing them because at the end of the day I know why I bought them and that doesn't change just because someobody else and myself aren't on the same page. MY reasons are more important than theirs afaic.

The Ludwig with its Roman numerals absolutely screams classical design.


----------



## HmJ_FR

Great discussion about matter of tastes. In the end I'm glad that another fresh design makes so many avid collectors happy. The dial is unique and yes, the numeral typeface is gorgeous for me. Just the Tangente sharp 45 degrees lugs lacks sensibility.


----------



## uansari1

This thread needs more pics!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Difficult not to love this new variant, methinks!


----------



## imbamember

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication


----------



## commanche

MrDagon007 said:


> Difficult not to love this new variant, methinks!


It's too big for this type of watch. But the color is to die for


----------



## MrDagon007

commanche said:


> It's too big for this type of watch. But the color is to die for


It depends on your wrist. Here is a comparison of the silver one with my tangente 41, they are ok on my 7-7.5" wrist, I think.
I found the silver one lacking some energy compared to the tangente 41, however this new olive green one tempts me, thinking of selling a few watches for it...


----------



## commanche

MrDagon007 said:


> It depends on your wrist. Here is a comparison of the silver one with my tangente 41, they are ok on my 7-7.5" wrist, I think.
> I found the silver one lacking some energy compared to the tangente 41, however this new olive green one tempts me, thinking of selling a few watches for it...


IMO, I still think it could have been smaller for this kind of dressy watch, if that's flieger or diver, then it's perfect. But that's just me.

Nice Tangente 41 btw


----------



## X2-Elijah

Another watch that looks too big when shot with a cellphone fisheye lens close to wrist, and perfect when seen on actual human-scale distance


----------



## ronkatct

I like the simplicity of their design but not the second hand above the 6 o'clock position. I say, take the simplicity further and eschew the second hand and we have true elegance.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hmm... idk. I prefer the seconds hand there, it adds a nice detail and fills out otherwise dead space - with the subdial, everything on the watch has a uniform level of detail, no space too crammed and no space too empty...


----------



## jdelcue

But.. but....

I love that it's not "understood" by everyone! That's part of the immense charm for me. It's such a lovely little mix of traditional watchmaking with modern variations in technique and utilization of machinery, a healthy wink to the minimalist elements of Bauhaus design, and they always seem to manage to integrate a touch of playfulness... but it never (with the exception of the Autobahn?) goes overboard, it's just a bit like saying "hey, don't take it _all __*so*_ seriously"...











They may not all be showstoppers... but they're not all priced like so either.
And I can't help but feel like there might be a Nomos for everyone...














































View attachment 13541127









































#MadeInGermany


----------



## flagg82

While my collection trends heavily in the dive/tool watch direction, I do love the design aesthetic of Nomos. Having seen a few in person recently, their simplicity is amazingly charming. They feel exceptionally well made as well. 

The new Orion, with the blue dial and orange accents will be in my collection at some point. 😍


----------



## HarrisLam

flyingpicasso said:


> What drives me to Nomos is the same thing that drives you away--the simple, classic styling. But where you see cheap and lazy, I see classic proportions and design discipline. I also love their independence, manufacturing prowess, marketing genius, and sense of humor. Simple does not always equal lazy, and not all printed dials are created equal. I'm quite happy with my Nomos, but understand they do not appeal to everyone.


couldn't have said it better myself. Would press the like button 7 more times if I'm allowed to do so.



treiz1337 said:


> I don't understand the love for Nomos... The overall design looks too simple, so simple that it looks cheap and lazy. Its as they are trying to do the least amount work to a watch with out designing anything. I.E. by using the most simple design. While I appreciate simplicity in looks, I am not fond of the printed cheap dials. They remind me of Daniel Wellington's watches. There is perhaps one Nomos that I would consider, the Zürich Weltzeit. While other brands have simple look and design, they have applied indices, sandwich dials, curves on bezel, different polishing, unique case lines, ect. So what is it that drives you to Nomos?


The best way to give an explanation is already done by the first ever reply in the thread, so I will try to elaborate in a different way

There's an old saying in Chinese that goes like "there will be no number one's in art/literature; there will be no number two's in martial abilities."

In more simple terms, at the highest order, no art is clearly better than another as love is in the eyes of the beholder, but there will never be a perfect draw between two fighters.

Just as @flyingpicasso had said before, you thought Nomos was overly simple and seemingly lazy with that clean dial? Well, I thought the other brands had it too complicated with all those redundant features that I don't want.

What did I do once I got my Samsung smartphone? I go straight to the settings and remove all the weather add-ons, the news gadgets, samsung helper apps on top the raw android OS. I like it simple. I like it clean.

Same with a Nomos. I like it EXACTLY BECAUSE it's too simple and lazy. It's great. I don't even want the Nomos with the date. I want the Orion with just the 3 hands, no numbers. Simple, to-the-point greatness.

Nomos didn't design their watches to please everyone. They designed them to please me, and people like me.


----------



## Arte Technica

Their movements are far from being lazy. Whilst not so elaborately decorated they are nonetheless finished to a very high standard.


----------



## Arte Technica

You missed the one with a brushed vertical grained metal dial. I Forget what its called....that's a belter!


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I felt almost the same. Although I felt the quality, craftsmanship and value was there, I just found their designs almost mundane. My least favorite, for some reason, was the Club line. Yet I always felt my judgment was unfair, based on the fact that I had never seen one in real life. All I saw were the online photos, and nothing really grabbed me.

Today, all that changed. For some time, I have realized that we actually have a Nomos AD right here in Vancouver. Previously, I was not able to visit as they are only open Mon - Fri, and my work schedule did not allow it. Now that I am retired and have time on my hands, I thought today would be a perfect day to visit Roldorf & Co. I won't go into a lot of detail, except to say I was more than impressed with the quality and the great looking models that really appeal when you see them in person. There was a small Nomos Club 701 at 36mm staring at me from inside the display case. No Date, small seconds, manual wind, the things I love in a watch. I tried it on and bought it.



I love watches of all shapes and sizes. Surprisingly, I had on a Panerai Radiomir 47mm when I tried on this watch. It has what I would call a beautiful opaline dial, small seconds with a nice guilloche and interesting red hands and small red arabics around the outside track of the dial at 5 min intervals.

Anyway, not trying to sway you in your thoughts. Just thought it was interesting to come across this thread on the day I saw, and bought, my first Nomos.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## watchcrank_tx

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I felt almost the same. Although I felt the quality, craftsmanship and value was there, I just found their designs almost mundane. My least favorite, for some reason, was the Club line. . . . Just thought it was interesting to come across this thread on the day I saw, and bought, my first Nomos.


Congratulations on your Club! Beautiful watch. |>

It took me a *long* time to _get_ the Club design, but once I'd seen enough of them in person, it clicked so completely that I bought three Clubs in the space of six weeks or less.


----------



## carlhaluss

watchcrank said:


> Congratulations on your Club! Beautiful watch. |>
> 
> It took me a *long* time to _get_ the Club design, but once I'd seen enough of them in person, it clicked so completely that I bought three Clubs in the space of six weeks or less.


Now you are hooked. Congratulations!


----------



## autofiend

uansari1 said:


> This thread needs more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree on the pics...


----------



## oddgeir.oen

Following up the recommendation









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

stuffler said:


> The Bauhaus style was marked by the absence of ornamentation and by harmony between the function of an object or a building and its design. Bauhaus influenced dials were made by Weber & Baral in large quantities. A „reduced" dial design was en vogue these times (1930-1940).


I'm very curious about this from a historical point of view. Has anyone found a direct tie between the Bauhaus and Weber & Baral? For example, is it known if Herr Weber or another employee of Weber & Baral studied personally at the Bauhaus? That would be cool to know.


----------



## StufflerMike

This I doubt. Originally the company was specialized in the production of cigar cutters. When the demand after WW I collapsed, people began to think about dials and winding crowns.

Source: „Geschichte der Pforzheimer Uhrenindustrie" by Wolfgang Pieper, Pforzheim 1992, p. 170.


----------



## readyandgame

They're a great company that produces good watches! I like their work ethic, must be nice to work in there...


----------



## De Wolfe

I mean you don't have to like every watch brand out there, thats normal.

Nomos is like Seiko in Japan (some of their line), Longiness (for example) in Switzerland, they are a entry to a countries watchmaking at relatively good quality and a fair entry price (to some). 

Its basically German simplicity with smart engineering.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

*I truly love Nomos. 
*
The minimalistic and clean design makes the watch very versitale. I can understand if people don't like minimalistic watches for a higher price, because they link expensive watches with a heavy overloaded design, but that's exactly what some people don't want. They want high quality and understatement instead. Turn around your Nomos and you can see what craftmanship is hiding behind your understated watch.

My favorite model is the Ahoi. The matte (very dark) blue dial of my Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Date fits perfectly to blue and black clothes and color matching straps. The rose-golden hands and dark yellowish typography complement the blue dial perfectly. I'm changing the strap on my Nomos very often. Here I have my 3 favourites: Canvas, Suede- and Vintage leather strap. :-!

(Except the Autobahn, with its stylised face and pointless affectations it breaks the link to the aesthetics and concentration on rationality. imho :think


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

joeabroad said:


> I'm very curious about this from a historical point of view. Has anyone found a direct tie between the Bauhaus and Weber & Baral? For example, is it known if Herr Weber or another employee of Weber & Baral studied personally at the Bauhaus? That would be cool to know.


I never understood why this type of dial is considered Bauhaus. 
To me it seems that the dial is not very functional and there is no connection between the Bauhaus school and the original designers of the dial.

A true Bauhaus style watch is the Max Bill.


----------



## barutanseijin

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I never understood why this type of dial is considered Bauhaus.
> To me it seems that the dial is not very functional and there is no connection between the Bauhaus school and the original designers of the dial.
> 
> A true Bauhaus style watch is the Max Bill.


The dial is functional in that it helps you read the time. That's all it needs to do.

On top of that, there doesn't need to be any direct personal connection for the dial to be Bauhaus influenced. See how the numerals stick to geometric forms? That's how the Bauhaus taught its students to form letters and numerals.


----------



## jsg22

WatchBandit.com said:


> *I truly love Nomos.
> *
> The minimalistic and clean design makes the watch very versitale. I can understand if people don't like minimalistic watches for a higher price, because they link expensive watches with a heavy overloaded design, but that's exactly what some people don't want. They want high quality and understatement instead. Turn around your Nomos and you can see what craftmanship is hiding behind your understated watch.
> 
> My favorite model is the Ahoi. The matte (very dark) blue dial of my Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Date fits perfectly to blue and black clothes and color matching straps. The rose-golden hands and dark yellowish typography complement the blue dial perfectly. I'm changing the strap on my Nomos very often. Here I have my 3 favourites: Canvas, Suede- and Vintage leather strap. :-!
> 
> (Except the Autobahn, with its stylised face and pointless affectations it breaks the link to the aesthetics and concentration on rationality. imho :think
> 
> View attachment 13663279


I have almost pulled the trigger on this watch several times. Love it. I like most of what Nomos offers, but this particular one is my favorite. Seems super versatile and so clean.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

barutanseijin said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why this type of dial is considered Bauhaus.
> To me it seems that the dial is not very functional and there is no connection between the Bauhaus school and the original designers of the dial.
> 
> A true Bauhaus style watch is the Max Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> The dial is functional in that it helps you read the time. That's all it needs to do.
> 
> On top of that, there doesn't need to be any direct personal connection for the dial to be Bauhaus influenced. See how the numerals stick to geometric forms? That's how the Bauhaus taught its students to form letters and numerals.
Click to expand...

The positioning of the numerals is not very functional and makes it more difficult to read the time...


----------



## barutanseijin

Marcus_Corvus said:


> The positioning of the numerals is not very functional and makes it more difficult to read the time...


What about the positioning? That there are only even numbers?

I find the Lange/Nomos dial easier to read and more attractive than the Stowa version because the dial is less crowded.

That said, like you, i prefer the Max Bill numerals dial.


----------



## joeabroad

Sorry for the hijacking—A better question might be, who first used the word “Bauhaus” to describe this font? Unlike the Stowa Back to Bauhaus which is a clear design homage to Victor Caruso, I’m not able to find an actual example of a Bauhaus designer making numbers like those on the Nomos, the Antea, and many others. Whatever, it’s been a pretty effective marketing device and oft-copied.

I also prefer the Max Bill, although at least 30 years passed between his teenage experience at the Bauhaus and his iconic clock designs. So I wouldn’t call that Bauhaus, either.


----------



## barutanseijin

joeabroad said:


> Sorry for the hijacking-A better question might be, who first used the word "Bauhaus" to describe this font? Unlike the Stowa Back to Bauhaus which is a clear design homage to Victor Caruso, I'm not able to find an actual example of a Bauhaus designer making numbers like those on the Nomos, the Antea, and many others. Whatever, it's been a pretty effective marketing device and oft-copied.


To be perfectly pedantic, the b2b flat out uses the numbers from Benguiat & Caruso's Bauhaus typeface, so it's not really a homage to Caruso & Benguiat. (Of course, the Bauhaus typeface is itself an "homage" to Bayer's universal type.)

At any rate, Bauhaus principles were in the air in the early 20th century; they didn't come from nowhere. You see some of the same ideas in Cubism or the Russian avant-garde. (Look at Lissitsky's book designs.) It's not too hard to imagine a designer in the late 1920s using at least some of these same design principles to come up with a watch dial.

As for what's on the Tangente, the use of right angles & and semi-circular arcs adheres to Bauhaus lettering principles. Clarity was the main thing for the Bauhaus. They were fighting against the busyness of traditional German Gothic lettering and the visual static of all those capital letters. The numbers on the Tangente are definitely clear even if they aren't purely geometric. (There are some serifs on the ones for example). In my estimation, the Lange/Tangente dial is at least kind of Bauhaus even if it's not pure Bauhaus.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

In any case the Nomos Tangente seems to be an almost 1:1 copy of the Lange model.
I am surprised Lange didn't sued Nomos for that.


----------



## StufflerMike

Marcus_Corvus said:


> In any case the Nomos Tangente seems to be an almost 1:1 copy of the Lange model.
> I am surprised Lange didn't sued Nomos for that.


This question has been answered already, and not for the first time.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Marcus_Corvus said:


> In any case the Nomos Tangente seems to be an almost 1:1 copy of the Lange model.
> I am surprised Lange didn't sued Nomos for that.


Leaving aside the nebulous issues of intellectual property protection across many decades, one must face the fact that IP no longer has an owner. The modern ALS dates from 1992, the same year the Tangente was introduced, two years after Nomos was founded. The prior ALS company was nationalized by the DDR and is no more.

The Tangente is one of my favorite Nomos models due to the beauty of the Weber-derived dials, but it's true it's not original to Nomos, and that may be part of the reason I own three Clubs but no Tangentes. I'd still snap up a 35mm Tangente Ruthenium if I ever came across it at a good price though. b-)


----------



## Baham

Marcus_Corvus said:


> In any case the Nomos Tangente seems to be an almost 1:1 copy of the Lange model.
> I am surprised Lange didn't sued Nomos for that.


Jeez I'll be glad when you have finally picked this bone clean and moved on to Dadaism


----------



## Fantasio

But he might own a watch which represents true dadaism, unlike some other brand. :roll:



Baham said:


> Jeez I'll be glad when you have finally picked this bone clean and moved on to Dadaism


----------



## RazorFrazer

I've got a really good price for a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve, think I should jump on it ? Other option would be maybe a JLC or Another omega sportswatch .. maybe a new or older seamaster.


----------



## Fellows

I love them, particularly Tangente and Tangomat in smaller sizes. Beautifully balanced, bright, legible, and unpretentious.


----------



## MrDagon007

RazorFrazer said:


> I've got a really good price for a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve, think I should jump on it ? Other option would be maybe a JLC or Another omega sportswatch .. maybe a new or older seamaster.


The Metro offers a unique avant garde design, though best to check if you like its sveltiness on your wrist


----------



## equimike

My Nomos Club no date is one of my favorites--simple, clean and can be dressed up or down (to a degree). Also light, comfortable to wear and, perhaps surprisingly, gets noticed and complimented a lot.


----------



## fericirea

I'm currently having a really hard time figuring which Ahoi Neomatik to buy. If anyone has any more pictures or thoughts on white vs. atlantik, let me know!

I love NOMOS and what they're doing. They are one of the very few maisons that have so elegantly blended watchmaking, which in the post-quartz era has been _*so*_ intertwined with "heritage" and "tradition", with modern, more relaxed, less pomp sensibilities. I love that they embrace post-1970 developments in design with their excellent usage of post-Internet typefaces. Compared to NOMOS, I feel like every other watchmaker is either 1) stuck with sensibilities that haven't changed since the '70s, 2) making "homages" to Rolex, which itself has been _*ultra *_ stuck without a single meaningful achievement in half a century in design or horology, or 3) restoring even older "vintage" styles in the race of who is older and has more history. Look at the watch designs, and I say everything has been done before ad nauseum, except for NOMOS.

NOMOS, to me, is single handedly rebranding watchmaking into something new, light, and relaxed. And this philosophy is not just in their watches. Look at their website--modernly functional and clean, read their copy--relaxed, generously explanatory, friendly English, look at the way they do business--direct sales, put your watches into a cart and order it there, very Tesla. Every other Maison is PVD bound at the molecular level to the old (I blame Rolex and its success for a big part of this) in a struggle to establish identity, while ironically, it's NOMOS that has probably the single most compelling and cohesive identity by looking forward.


----------



## craigr812

Having recently purchased a Nomos Zurich Datum after being interested in the brand and several of their models for a few years, I find it almost unthinkable how so many on this forum can (more or less) detest Nomos and what they are doing. I'm not going to restate what everyone has already said in support of Nomos since the beginning of this thread, but I wholeheartedly agree with the majority of the positive comments in favor of the brand. Yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I don't expect everyone to have the same feeling or the brand as I do, but I feel there are too many folks out there who see Nomos and other "similar" brands as a threat to their sensibilities where heritage is king and nothing short of 100 years of watchmaking history will do.

Yes, Nomos is not the norm and the Zurich will never be on the same level as a Rolex Datejust in the eye of the masses, but considering I had the funds to buy the Zurich Datum or the Datejust (or other models from heritage brands) and chose the Nomos, that says more than anything else I can write.


----------



## Raff

I never liked or 'got' Nomos until recently, when I bought a Club manual wind. I absolutely love it and have decided since to set my sights on the Ahoi blue dial auto. I don't know what it is but everytime I look at the dial I think 'wow that's nice'. I have a Grand Seiko SBGH267 and as different as the dials are, I think they're both gorgeous and love them both equally. one costs £1080 and the other £5600.


----------



## TudorKnight

For me, I really appreciate the simplicity of Nomos. And like most have said, it really comes down to personal preference. My days sometimes move fast with work and life and I find myself looking for more simplicity in my life.


----------



## Earthjade

To me, Nomos is like a Swatch for people that have thousands of dollars to spend.


----------



## MrDagon007

Earthjade said:


> To me, Nomos is like a Swatch for people that have thousands of dollars to spend.


Isn't a Rolex also?


----------



## craigr812

Earthjade said:


> To me, Nomos is like a Swatch for people that have thousands of dollars to spend.


How do you figure? What are the comparisons you make between the two?


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

I like them because I am part of the "In-house" bandwagon. Also that I scored a Nomos Tangente 35mm LNIB for $1k usd flat lol.


----------



## Sheppie

I will try an analogy. Do you have a favorite musical artist whom you love their work? Then you go back to their earlier work and it find it sounds, well, too busy. You can tell that they are really trying. But they try to cram too much in. To hit a check list of all the points. It feels like they are deathly afraid of silence. When you listen to their later songs, as they matured as an artist, you realize what you like is what they don't put it in. They managed to figure out the right balance of lyrics, noise, and even silence. You can hear it when they perform live too. That later confidence to slow things down, and know that not every second has to have noise. And not every instrument has to be played.

To me, it is a sign of genius when something isn't there, but you don't notice.

That is how I felt when I saw and bought by Nomos Ahoi. They didn't clutter it up just because they could. It has exactly what it needs, exactly how it needs it, and nothing more.

I really don't want to say it because it sounds so damn cliche. But I think I have to.... Sometimes less is more.


----------



## autofiend

Earthjade said:


> To me, Nomos is like a Swatch for people that have thousands of dollars to spend.


You could replace "Nomos" here with any other luxury watch brand. A Swatch and a Nomos have about 0 similar traits other than they're both watches, are round and have 3 hands.


----------



## harry_flashman

It definitely grew on me, and then after seeing Nomos in person thought they were really unique... like an Eames Plastic Side Chair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

I absolutely love their dials. The Club Dunkel and Orion in particular are just perfection in dial design imho. 

I just don't like polished cases.  has anyone bead-blasted a Club? I am not joking...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

I love my Ahoi Datum


----------



## cerulean_depths

Earl Grey said:


> I absolutely love their dials. The Club Dunkel and Orion in particular are just perfection in dial design imho.


Agree.


----------



## RPF

This is a LE gold Hamilton. 40mm. Price? $5.5k









This is an Oris Culture Classic. 42mm. Price? $1k

What's the similarity between them?

The date windows are exactly the same distance from the center pivot.

Why? Because the majority of watches are using 25mm movements in oversized cases, so the date windows are limited by the movement.

These are examples of watches designed around the case and dial, with the movement slapped in as an afterthought.

Nomos does things the other way. They design watches around the movements, and if one isn't available, they make a new caliber.









This is the new Tangente. 41mm. Notice the date is right at the edge of the dial and the thin bezel? You cannot do that with an ETA 2824 or 2895. Nomos used a brand-new 35mm movement to achieve the visual aesthetics. The case, on reflection, is an afterthought. This is why Nomos gets so much street cred for their portfolio from enthusiasts. They really offer something rare in the under $5k range.


----------



## melb

Earl Grey said:


> I just don't like polished cases. 😞 has anyone bead-blasted a Club? I am not joking...


Put an ad on airtasker 😁


----------



## awarren82

Brand hype is not something that can be understood! So don't bother trying!


----------



## gregmcv

They have come up in many of my searches as a great watch. Just not my style.


----------



## jonathanp77

I choose which style of watch to wear mostly based on where or what I will most likely be doing for the day. Then I choose a specific watch from the collection.

Since majority of my watches could be considered mainly as having a sport/tool/casual aesthetic, my outnumbered two Nomos pieces serve as my go to for those occasions (but probably most likely based on my mood lol) when I just want a clean simple elegant piece.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

I longed for this watch for quite a while and when a LNIB model came up locally, I grabbed it. When I received it I noticed the pusher Pen and little case were missing. Seller wasn’t sure he ever received them. I contacted Nomos, they immediately offered to send me a new one and I had it in hand in less than a week from Germany.

So, having dealt with many watches and watch companies, one thing I can state is that Nomos has top notch customer service and is very responsive to its customer queries. That doesn’t exist with some of the larger, more established brands.

Plus they make a clean, beautiful product! 😊


----------



## efawke

Nomos makes several models I’d love to own. Unfortunately they’re out of my price range, but after experiencing a couple in the flesh (Ludwig and Club), “cheap” is not a word I’d associate with them in any way. Simple, yes, but absolutely high quality watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

I don’t understand it
Either. Just not my style


----------



## joeabroad

I actually like most of their designs. What puts me off is the fanboy aspect associated with Nomos--look at all the "wow geez which Nomos should I buy?" threads. I'm just a contrarian by nature.


----------



## barutanseijin

joeabroad said:


> I actually like most of their designs. What puts me off is the fanboy aspect associated with Nomos--look at all the "wow geez which Nomos should I buy?" threads. I'm just a contrarian by nature.


Where can one go in watchdom and be fanboy free? There are vast herds of Rolex, Speedy and Seiko fanboys. Even Invicta has a cult.


----------



## joeabroad

barutanseijin said:


> Where can one go in watchdom and be fanboy free? There are vast herds of Rolex, Speedy and Seiko fanboys. Even Invicta has a cult.


Quite right. I'm thinking that the ur-watch here is the Nomos SpeedySub.


----------



## karesz501

I have asked this many times from myself over the past years and there was something that always kept me from buying. I have admired their simplicity and then the in-house calibers with exceptional design around them.

But still not buying, as there was always something else that I was truly dying for and in love.

However, I was eyeballing their Tetra collection (squared cases) a lot, eventualy to an extent that it became apparent to my fiancè and thus my family surprised me with one for my 40th birthday in January. Couldn't be happier about it


----------



## only_sleeping

I've coveted a Nomos Glashutte watch for several years, and have bounced around between wanting different models - a Tangente, Club, Orion, Metro - but always Nomos (I've already got a Speedmaster). I'm approaching a big birthday, and decided I was going to take the opportunity to treat myself and pull the trigger on nice German watch.

I visited a AD this week to look over the models they had, check the sizing, etc, and was disappointed to say the least. In the metal, these watches were...really, really ordinary in comparison to the images I'd seen online. The deal breaker for me was the off-white dials, which had a kind of pearlescent sheen to them which made them look quite cheap - I'd already read somewhere that the blue dials look quite different to the photographs on the Nomos website (and they do!) but I left the AD having written off the all the "white" models too.

I am I only person to feel this underwhelmed after seeing them in the real world?


----------



## Baham

That’s interesting. I’ve always found the off-white, parchment white tone of the light colored Nomos dials rather endearing. Tangente, Orion, and Club. The Metro dial is, a more white white which it seems works better with the the red and green color elements. Blued hands, subtly textured parchment white dial. All a question of taste I guess.


----------



## bunnswatch

I like 1 NOMOS watch and lover another.

Like: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/autobahn/autobahn-neomatik-41-date-midnight-blue-1302

Love: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/zurich/zurich-world-time-midnight-blue-807

Everything else is waste of $$$


----------



## Baham

bunnswatch said:


> I like 1 NOMOS watch and lover another.
> 
> Like: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/autobahn/autobahn-neomatik-41-date-midnight-blue-1302
> 
> Love: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/zurich/zurich-world-time-midnight-blue-807
> 
> Everything else is waste of $$$


A master of logic and rhetoric. Tally Ho!


----------



## Batchelor22

A new strap for my Zurich.


----------



## sonyman99

I have never held one in the flesh so I am not in a position to comment on the quality of Nomos watches. I am sure they are built to a high standard. To me though, the design and look of Nomos watches are quite meh and instantly forgettable. 

I understand that simple and classic has its place. I just think there are many other watches in the price range that do simple and classic in a more appealing way. I appreciate that’s a personal thing, it’s just not a brand that inspires me.


----------



## weisscomposer

Seems like one millimeter makes quite a difference...

This is the 18mm Fluco suede leather strap in blue on a Nomos Tangente 38 date, which has lug width of 19mm.






























In terms of design and materials, this strap is a match for the "velour" straps Nomos sells on their website. It seems, however, that the exact match 19mm versions are exclusive to Nomos, as I can only find Fluco in 18mm or 20mm.

Other differences are that the Fluco comes with a more generic buckle whereas with Nomos you get a branded one, that the inside of the strap isn't branded "Nomos," and that the Fluco sells for less than half the cost of the Nomos ones.

As for width... well, yeah I get that 18mm isn't 19mm, but I was still surprised by just how much gap there is between the strap and the lugs. Part of me wonders if a 20mm can be squeezed into the 19mm space. The blue color looks pretty good to my eyes and it would be nice to have more options than just the various shades of brown and gray Nomos offers.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## veggfodur

I really do love the simplicity in the design but would never pay that price for it!


----------



## karesz501

My Tetra on a (phenome)NATO. This is my only square watch, and I love how well it wears 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

weisscomposer said:


> Seems like one millimeter makes quite a difference...
> 
> This is the 18mm Fluco suede leather strap in blue on a Nomos Tangente 38 date, which has lug width of 19mm.
> 
> View attachment 13940911
> 
> View attachment 13940915
> 
> View attachment 13940917
> 
> View attachment 13940919
> 
> 
> In terms of design and materials, this strap is a match for the "velour" straps Nomos sells on their website. It seems, however, that the exact match 19mm versions are exclusive to Nomos, as I can only find Fluco in 18mm or 20mm.
> 
> Other differences are that the Fluco comes with a more generic buckle whereas with Nomos you get a branded one, that the inside of the strap isn't branded "Nomos," and that the Fluco sells for less than half the cost of the Nomos ones.
> 
> As for width... well, yeah I get that 18mm isn't 19mm, but I was still surprised by just how much gap there is between the strap and the lugs. Part of me wonders if a 20mm can be squeezed into the 19mm space. The blue color looks pretty good to my eyes and it would be nice to have more options than just the various shades of brown and gray Nomos offers.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I use 20mm straps on my Nomos Orion. It looks better than the 18.

The "bunching" is minimal if any. I think you could shave it down at the springbar if necessary. It's only .5 mm per side.


----------



## John Price

I was told by a local watch maker that fitting a smaller width (such as your 18mm in a 19mm space) is a bit risky as the spring bar is more exposed and not supported as well and thus can lead to failure prematurely. I don't know how true that is but seemed sensible. I'd be hesitant to use a too narrow strap and would try what SaoDavi suggests or get a proper fitted strap.


----------



## weisscomposer

Thanks for the strap advice!

I immediately put the 18mm away after taking those pics. I never wore the watch with it on and now it'll never get used... oh well. I ordered a 20mm version to test out. It should arrive this week and I'll post some comparison pics. Hopefully the pics will be a good reference point for other Nomos fans curious to see what the 18mm and 20mm Fluco and 19mm Nomos-branded Fluco straps look like on the actual watch.

I also wanted to share the data I've collected on timing runs since I got the watch. This is for a Tangente 38 Date:









The overall -1.7 spd average over 80 days is really impressive. How the watch varies wildly from week to week, however, is a little stranger haha.

For those curious, I consistently fully wind the watch every morning, wear it all day, and store it dial-up overnight.


----------



## Croatan128

true story: 4 watch guys sitting at dinner. We were discussing the topic of this very thread with sensitivity for one of the guys at the table. I was wearing a Squale beater. To my left a gent with a Submariner. Across from him a vintage Sinn EZM 1 and across from me a Nomos. Waitress asks Nomos owner where he got his Swatch. Game over.


----------



## weisscomposer

Croatan128 said:


> true story: 4 watch guys sitting at dinner. We were discussing the topic of this very thread with sensitivity for one of the guys at the table. I was wearing a Squale beater. To my left a gent with a Submariner. Across from him a vintage Sinn EZM 1 and across from me a Nomos. Waitress asks Nomos owner where he got his Swatch. Game over.


Some of us like flying under the radar!


----------



## SaoDavi

weisscomposer said:


> Seems like one millimeter makes quite a difference...
> 
> This is the 18mm Fluco suede leather strap in blue on a Nomos Tangente 38 date, which has lug width of 19mm.
> 
> View attachment 13940911
> 
> View attachment 13940915
> 
> View attachment 13940917
> 
> View attachment 13940919
> 
> 
> In terms of design and materials, this strap is a match for the "velour" straps Nomos sells on their website. It seems, however, that the exact match 19mm versions are exclusive to Nomos, as I can only find Fluco in 18mm or 20mm.
> 
> Other differences are that the Fluco comes with a more generic buckle whereas with Nomos you get a branded one, that the inside of the strap isn't branded "Nomos," and that the Fluco sells for less than half the cost of the Nomos ones.
> 
> As for width... well, yeah I get that 18mm isn't 19mm, but I was still surprised by just how much gap there is between the strap and the lugs. Part of me wonders if a 20mm can be squeezed into the 19mm space. The blue color looks pretty good to my eyes and it would be nice to have more options than just the various shades of brown and gray Nomos offers.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Here's a pic of my Nomos Orion (19mm lugs) with a 20mm strap. It looks fine to me and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## mozo

There was a YouTube video from Nomos a number of years ago that I clicked on by accident. It blew me away and started my fascination with watches, leading to me collecting timepieces and ultimately to hobby watchmaking.






I don't own a Nomos but would wear one proudly.


----------



## franksf

Personally, this is my second nomos and this is my most elegant piece in my collection. There is something very classy and unique in every Nomos watches. They surely stand out in any collection and if your mood or situation or appearance of the day calls for it, you will be highly rewarded. 
The design of this new Ludwig keeps amazing me. From the number where the Roman would have been placed to the mix and match of the Battons and numbers to the case unique shape...I could go on and on.....so YES!! I love nomos! As much as i love IWC pilots and Rolex sports watches....yes I just said that ;-)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

On my hand again, back to the rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

karesz501 said:


> On my hand again, back to the rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually don't associate Nomos/Bauhaus designs with a NATO, but that isn't all that bad.

That's the thing I have noticed about Nomos watches. They work with a large variety of strap styles.


----------



## Hammermountain

Love Nomos! I mean just look at this thing. Laid-back class, and works in most about every context.


----------



## briang583

OSUMBA2003 said:


> When you say that Nomos reminds you of Daniel Wellington, what you should be saying is Daniel Wellington reminds you of Nomos.
> 
> By analogy, it's like saying a Rolex reminds you of a Steinhart.


Every time I see a watch with the typical Rolex design I think to myself "I hope that's a Steinhart and not another fake"


----------



## briang583

Everyone loves a great watch car analogy right.............right?

Poor design - complicated - expensive








Good design - Simple - Cheap


----------



## SeriousBoy

For me, NOMOS's design is ok, I can see why people love/hate that. Personally, the only Bauhaus design's watch really kick me is The Junghans Form A

But the price, especially their new models, are way too high. For 3k-ish dollars, I can even get a pre-owned Rolex.


----------



## shadash

SeriousBoy said:


> For me, NOMOS's design is ok, I can see why people love/hate that. Personally, the only Bauhaus design's watch really kick me is The Junghans Form A
> 
> But the price, especially their new models, are way too high. For 3k-ish dollars, I can even get a pre-owned Rolex.


Speaking for myself, I'd rather have something unique and young-ish than a used DJ, which is what I imagine my grandfather would wear. (No offense to DJ lovers.)


----------



## ILuvSubs

I think the price of Nomos's models reflect the R&D that goes into developing their in-house movements. Nomos's appeal is that it's a relatively new, small-ish brand that's been able to combine a watch with a nice design with in-house movements, at a relatively affordable price.

In recent times, Nomos seems to be creeping up in price point and moving towards the price points of more established brands (such as Omega). It would be interesting to know what their strategy is... The value proposition of Nomos is not as strong when they start moving into higher price points, where there is greater competition and they lose their niche.



SeriousBoy said:


> For me, NOMOS's design is ok, I can see why people love/hate that. Personally, the only Bauhaus design's watch really kick me is The Junghans Form A
> 
> But the price, especially their new models, are way too high. For 3k-ish dollars, I can even get a pre-owned Rolex.


----------



## Cubex

I own a 45mm Captain Cook but I also own a Max Bill Chronoscope. Not every occasion should command attention. Sometimes you want to fly under the radar albeit in style and don't think you can do better than a German made Bauhaus style watch. 
With that being said, I wouldn't pay that much money for Nomos when I can buy Stowa Antea and Junghans Max Bill for half the price in pre-owned market. 
But if I had a collection full for expensive watches then Nomos would be my goto fly under the radar classy watch.


----------



## Fantasio

Having handled all of these, my personal opinion is that there's a justification for the price difference.



Cubex said:


> I wouldn't pay that much money for Nomos when I can buy Stowa Antea and Junghans Max Bill for half the price in pre-owned market.


----------



## Fantasio

Having handled all of these, my personal opinion is that there's a justification for the price difference.



Cubex said:


> I wouldn't pay that much money for Nomos when I can buy Stowa Antea and Junghans Max Bill for half the price in pre-owned market.


----------



## DiverBob

flyingpicasso said:


> What drives me to Nomos is the same thing that drives you away--the simple, classic styling. But where you see cheap and lazy, I see classic proportions and design discipline. I also love their independence, manufacturing prowess, marketing genius, and sense of humor. Simple does not always equal lazy, and not all printed dials are created equal. I'm quite happy with my Nomos, but understand they do not appeal to everyone.


I agree. Nomos makes some really nice simple/classic watches.


----------



## SaoDavi

Fantasio said:


> Having handled all of these, my personal opinion is that there's a justification for the price difference.


I agree. In a side by side comparison with the Max Bill, the Nomos is clearly superior.


----------



## 41Mets

How about this beauty?


----------



## smalleq

41Mets said:


> How about this beauty?


You wear it well!


----------



## 41Mets

smalleq said:


> You wear it well!


Thanks. Only nomos that had ever sat in my wrist well and comfortably.


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers

Nomos is a good starting brand for those who are new into german watches, have quite a few simple and nice designs.
But recently the prices have been creeping upwards even for their entry level models.
You either love it or hate it.


----------



## karesz501




----------



## cooper99

NOMOS MAKES YOU WORK TO FATHOM THEIR DESIGN....IT IS NOT A BOLD STATEMENT OR FILLED WITH DISTRACTIONS..THE DIAL WORK IS A STUDY IN GEOMETRY..LINES AND PROPORTIONS

THE TETRA ABOVE IS ALL ABOUT 90 DEGREE ANGLES...THE MORE YOU STUDY ..THE MORE YOU APPRECIATE...GEOMETRY IS NOT EASY TO MASTER...LIKE THE TETRA AND TANGENTE...TWO DISTNCT SHAPES SHARING DESIGN CONCEPTS...THAT IS WHAT NOMOS IS.... CONCEPTUAL CREATIONS PUT INTO PRACTICE

YEAH... NOMOS IS A CHALLENGE TO LIKE/LOVE. BUT ONCE UNDERSTOOD..EVOLVES INTO DEEP APPRECIATION.. AS IN THE AHOI WITH THAT DEEP BLUE DIAL MIRRORING DEEP OCEAN..DRAM


----------



## Prahasaurus

FeynmanTimekeepers said:


> Nomos is a good starting brand for those who are new into german watches, have quite a few simple and nice designs.
> But recently the prices have been creeping upwards even for their entry level models.
> You either love it or hate it.


I've never understood the "Nomos = starter watch" mindset. I think at its roots this sentiment is a bit snobbish, to be honest. Although I realize many say this. I suppose it's because of the price, which is relatively affordable.

But leaving price aside, Nomos is making their own movements, something you don't even find in many high end brands, at least for their less expensive watches (IWC comes to mind). Of course Nomos are not going to compete on history with Jaeger-LeCoultre on movements. But Nomos is doing everything right when it comes to movements, what else can you ask from them, really?

Nomos is pushing the envelope for design. Yes, some hits and some misses, but they are not afraid to take chances. Compare that with most high end watch brands, which are putting out the same design, or a lightly modified version of the same design, year after year (Royal Oak, anyone?)...

I also think Nomos is looking to create high quality, mechanical watches that normal people can afford. Ok, maybe not necessarily fast food workers, but architects, engineers, marketing managers, perhaps even plumbers for the weekend (they are nicely paid, after all). It seems to be in their genes to make watches for more than just the rich. So it's not about a "starter" watch, but watches designed for a certain segment.

I would compare it to the Bauhaus movement. Yes, a lot has been written about their Bauhaus _designs_. But Bauhaus was also about bringing good design to the masses, and the manufacturing process was part of that. And this is what Nomos is trying to do.

I am downsizing my collection now, and will be selling a few luxury watches. I've decided to keep a couple of Jaeger-LeCoultre watches (my wonderful Reverso for special events, and also my Master Control for the rare occasions I need to wear a suit). But I need a daily carry, an all around watch that will be on my wrist 90% of the time: work, weekend, holidays, etc. For that I'll purchase a Nomos Club. I had thought for a while that I'd buy an Explorer 1, 36mm. But the more I thought about it, the more I realized Nomos is the brand I want on my wrist the majority of time. Not because it's a "starter" watch, which is absurd. Not because I can't afford anything else. But because just about everything about Nomos appeals to me.


----------



## heb

Same here. Merely shoulder shrugs.


----------



## jhwarthog

I find them weirdly appealing in the fact that they kind of look like a fashion watch so it is kind of low key when wearing. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## izecius

I love Nomos. I have average sized wrists, and most of their stuff under 38mm fits me well. When i discovered the Tangente a decade ago after looking into proper watches away from fashion watches, i loved it immediately. I saved money for years to buy myself one. I don't love every model. The Club, Minimatik and Autobahn don't appeal to me at all, the rest i really like. I own a Tangente currently and may be adding a Tetra soon, but i am sure the Metro will also be part of my collection in the future. I like hand winding them, for me they are like vintage watches but timeless design and build quality.

Also when i wear watches, people around my age in the 30's or younger in the 20's look on my wrist. Don't know how it is for everyone, but i could not wear a Rolex without people noticing around me. I don't want my watches to earn attention, i want to enjoy them myself. I gravitate towards watches rather unknown to most non watch enthusiasts, and Nomos fits that bill perfectly. I look for beauty in the ordinary, and try to find brands and styles suiting me, rather than going for the blockbuster watches and hot sellers, they just don't give me satisfaction. I can wear a Nomos and 99% of the people around me think it is an ordinary watch (except for the watch guys and guys who recognise quality and craftmanship). They are light, legible, run well and make me happy. Their customer service is great as well, i love that i can just send them my watch directly for a revision and they answer questions quickly. I am a fan, they are down to earth and genuine in my eyes. I keep my collection relatively compact and at least one Nomos (the Tangente) will always be a part of it.


----------



## comstar

I completely see why people love Nomos...I tried to like them but just doesn't work on my wrist for some reason. I need some chunk.


----------



## Contaygious

comstar said:


> I completely see why people love Nomos...I tried to like them but just doesn't work on my wrist for some reason. I need some chunk.


This is how I felt until I saw the neomatik. It is bigger an perfect for me. Try that one!


----------



## Prahasaurus

izecius said:


> Also when i wear watches, people around my age in the 30's or younger in the 20's look on my wrist. Don't know how it is for everyone, but i could not wear a Rolex without people noticing around me. I don't want my watches to earn attention, i want to enjoy them myself. I gravitate towards watches rather unknown to most non watch enthusiasts, and Nomos fits that bill perfectly. I look for beauty in the ordinary, and try to find brands and styles suiting me, rather than going for the blockbuster watches and hot sellers, they just don't give me satisfaction. I can wear a Nomos and 99% of the people around me think it is an ordinary watch (except for the watch guys and guys who recognise quality and craftmanship). They are light, legible, run well and make me happy. Their customer service is great as well, i love that i can just send them my watch directly for a revision and they answer questions quickly. I am a fan, they are down to earth and genuine in my eyes. I keep my collection relatively compact and at least one Nomos (the Tangente) will always be a part of it.


I agree with you regarding the design of Nomos. Some (not all) of their designs really makes me happy, and that's the feeling I want when I look down on my wrist.

But just to clarify, having worn many "luxury" watches throughout my life (I'm over 50), 99.999% of people have no clue what brand you are wearing, and can't really distinguish a luxury watch from a good quality quartz watch mass produced in China. Unless you are wearing a Rolex. In that case, people will notice...

So it's not just Nomos that flies under the radar, it's every luxury watch brand with the exception of Rolex for 99.999% of the population. If you love Jaeger-LeCoultre, for example, don't worry that wearing it will bring attention to you. It won't. People may compliment its looks on occasion, but few will realize it's a higher quality watch than a Rolex, and on par in terms of price.

I've disdained ostentatious displays of luxury my entire life. On the other hand, I like to have things that please me, that are well designed, well engineered. So I've always looked for good value watches that would fly under the radar. Over time, I learned that any watch will fly under the radar, provided it's not a Rolex! So it was always easier than I thought... 

Nomos seems to me to be a watch company that is trying to bring quality craftsmanship to a much wider audience. Let's keep it real, they will never complete with the volumes of a Rolex. But they are also after a different segment, and purposely so. If that appeals to you, then it's another reason to support the brand. On the other hand, if you are looking for exclusivity, then look elsewhere.

That's actually the irony when comparing Nomos to Rolex. Nomos seeks to address a wider segment: watch buyers who respect good engineering (Nomos in-house movements), value innovative design, and appreciate the Nomos manufacturing process can bring this entire package to you at a relatively affordable price.

Rolex, on the other hand, is about exclusivity. You don't have 5000 USD? Then don't even think about purchasing a Rolex new. And yet, in terms of volumes, Rolex makes so many more watches than Nomos! But that is a reflection of how many people in the world crave exclusivity, and view Rolex as a brand (I think the only brand) that signals to the masses that you can afford a luxury watch.


----------



## ImolaRed

cageracer said:


> Some people like Breitlings too, that I'll never understand!


That was a low blow man. Breitling is the direct opposite of nomos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I am indifferent to Nomos. It strikes me as a German attempt at Daniel Wellington by way of the Bauhaus school. Overpriced and over engineered to end up looking not all that dissimilar from DW or a mall watch. Eh.


----------



## Prahasaurus

Tanjecterly said:


> I am indifferent to Nomos. It strikes me as a German attempt at Daniel Wellington by way of the Bauhaus school. Overpriced and over engineered to end up looking not all that dissimilar from DW or a mall watch. Eh.


Nomos a German attempt at Daniel Wellington!?! LOL! Good one!

I can see the Nomos executives and master designers at their Berlin design headquarters with a blown-up picture of a DW watch on the wall, wondering how they will ever match the horological greatness of Daniel Wellington.


----------



## ImolaRed

I get if people don’t get the subtle design but why post it here? It’s like somebody registering onto this site to tell everyone that they don’t like watches and think all you need is your phone. What’s the point? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I'd suggest you look at the title of the thread......


----------



## Fantasio

I'm confused, please educate me how Nomos (or Daniel Wellington) watches are over engineered. :-s



Tanjecterly said:


> Overpriced and *over engineered to end up looking not all that dissimilar from DW* or a mall watch. Eh.


----------



## weisscomposer

Tanjecterly said:


> It strikes me as a German attempt at Daniel Wellington by way of the Bauhaus school. Overpriced and over engineered to end up looking not all that dissimilar from DW or a mall watch. Eh.


Daniel Wellington was founded in 2011. Nomos was founded in 1990. So I'm not really sure if this post is an attempt at an old, worn-out joke or if it's trying to be serious...


----------



## shadash

Tanjecterly said:


> I am indifferent to Nomos. It strikes me as a German attempt at Daniel Wellington by way of the Bauhaus school. Overpriced and over engineered to end up looking not all that dissimilar from DW or a mall watch. Eh.


And the Submariner is a Swiss attempt at the Invicta Pro Diver by way of the dive watch aesthetic, right?


----------



## Tanjecterly

Guys, you are being too literal. I said it *looks* like, not that it actually is.

Perhaps my overall criticism is with the Bauhaus school which I find to be extremely boring. But that's just me. YMMV. I can see that there are Nomos fans here. Enjoy it. I'm out.


----------



## TgeekB

Tanjecterly said:


> Guys, you are being too literal. I said it *looks* like, not that it actually is.
> 
> Perhaps my overall criticism is with the Bauhaus school which I find to be extremely boring. But that's just me. YMMV. I can see that there are Nomos fans here. Enjoy it. I'm out.


Nomos fan (have 2).

Bauhaus fan (reading a book about Walter Gropius and architecture right now. My ancestors are from Dessau)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prahasaurus

Tanjecterly said:


> Guys, you are being too literal. I said it *looks* like, not that it actually is.
> 
> Perhaps my overall criticism is with the Bauhaus school which I find to be extremely boring. But that's just me. YMMV. I can see that there are Nomos fans here. Enjoy it. I'm out.


Firstly, I think you were simply trolling to compare Nomos to DW. But if you are making a serious comment about how "boring" you find Nomos designs, OK. Obviously this is subjective, and everyone can have their own opinions on what appeals to them.

I think it's wrong to think of Nomos = Bauhaus, however, as if they are carrying the Bauhaus mantle for the watch community. The reality is Bauhaus is arguably the most influential design school of the 20th century, and the principles of Bauhaus design are now everywhere. It's so prevalent, it's probably just taken for granted. Just look at the entire Apple product portfolio, to give one example. Ikea is a massive temple to Bauhaus design, and has any other furniture manufacturer had a greater impact on interior architecture over the past generation? Bauhaus is like capitalism, it's just everywhere and taken for granted.

Nomos is just more open than most about paying their respects to this movement, probably because of the history of Bauhaus, especially its roots in Germany. But again, Bauhaus is more than just about aesthetic. It's about design that enables manufacturing. Think of how Nomos can produce high quality watches with in-house movements at very affordable prices. That is at the core of what Bauhaus aimed to be.

I would go so far as to say if you you don't like Bauhaus, you really don't like modern design. I don't think you can untangle the two now.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I like modern design. I just don't like *this* version of modern design. And, no, I wasn't trolling. It may have been tongue in cheek but there's some truth in what I said.

Like the original OP who started this thread, I don't understand the love for Nomos. But it's clear that there are many who do. YMMV.


----------



## MrDagon007

"Montredo's editorial team is on a mission to find out which watch to wear on a date. To this end, we surveyed 100 women, aged 20 - 39, for their opinions on watches that they would like to see on a man's wrist."

Here is the full article: https://www.montredo.com/en-gb/what-watch-to-wear-on-a-date/

I thought it was my personality that did the trick, but no, it was my Tangente!


----------



## Baham

Maybe. But don’t most men dress ( wear a watch ) to impress and attract other men, not women?


----------



## LoProfile

Baham said:


> Maybe. But don't most men dress ( wear a watch ) to impress and attract other men, not women?


The only time my wife has complimented my watch without my asking how it looked, I was wearing my Nomos Orion...go figure.


----------



## LoProfile

Baham said:


> Maybe. But don't most men dress ( wear a watch ) to impress and attract other men, not women?


The only time my wife has given me a compliment about my watch, I was wearing my Nomos Orion...go figure. Otherwise, she don't look twice.


----------



## cooper99

Nomos is not garish..not in your face ... it is a combination of geometry ..about lines and shapes and open space..sometimes I thin that Nomos design is just too subtle...in y case I wear the 708 Club...at first was disturbed by the glare factor of the dial...now after wearing daily ..the glare is a non issue and the design is all the more engaging to me..what appears to be minimal or sketchy is in reality a well thought out infusion of space and balance...yeah geometry at its best


----------



## HarrisLam

Prahasaurus said:


> But just to clarify, having worn many "luxury" watches throughout my life (I'm over 50), 99.999% of people have no clue what brand you are wearing, and can't really distinguish a luxury watch from a good quality quartz watch mass produced in China. Unless you are wearing a Rolex. In that case, people will notice...


And people only notice Rolex because of its well-renowned classical design of the submarine models. From a distance farther than 2 feet, guy would excitedly ask if you have a Rolex on your wrist while it really could have been a Seiko, or really, any other half-decent submariner alternative like Steinhart and Christopher Ward.

Never mind heritage and in-house movements, people just in general don't know much about watches, man....

And that's okay. I'm one of those who like to enjoy my own watch(es). If you notice it and can carry a conversation about brands that you personally like, that's great as we can have a little chat, but it's still fine if you don't. I don't mind keeping it to myself. If I were the type to show off, it's not difficult to figure out what brands I should be buying to be honest...



Prahasaurus said:


> Nomos a German attempt at Daniel Wellington!?! LOL! Good one!
> 
> I can see the Nomos executives and master designers at their Berlin design headquarters with a blown-up picture of a DW watch on the wall, wondering how they will ever match the horological greatness of Daniel Wellington.


Never mind that guy, Nomos definitely came first with their Orion design so



Prahasaurus said:


> Firstly, I think you were simply trolling to compare Nomos to DW. But if you are making a serious comment about how "boring" you find Nomos designs, OK. Obviously this is subjective, and everyone can have their own opinions on what appeals to them.
> 
> I think it's wrong to think of Nomos = Bauhaus, however, as if they are carrying the Bauhaus mantle for the watch community. The reality is Bauhaus is arguably the most influential design school of the 20th century, and the principles of Bauhaus design are now everywhere. It's so prevalent, it's probably just taken for granted. Just look at the entire Apple product portfolio, to give one example. Ikea is a massive temple to Bauhaus design, and has any other furniture manufacturer had a greater impact on interior architecture over the past generation? Bauhaus is like capitalism, it's just everywhere and taken for granted.
> 
> Nomos is just more open than most about paying their respects to this movement, probably because of the history of Bauhaus, especially its roots in Germany. But again, Bauhaus is more than just about aesthetic. It's about design that enables manufacturing. Think of how Nomos can produce high quality watches with in-house movements at very affordable prices. That is at the core of what Bauhaus aimed to be.
> 
> I would go so far as to say if you you don't like Bauhaus, you really don't like modern design. I don't think you can untangle the two now.


Contrary to your thoughts, I'm actually okay with comparing Nomos to DW (just not the way that guy did it). In fact, I've done that numerous times myself. Strictly in terms of dial design, the standard models of DW do share striking similarities with the Nomos Orion (but obviously if there should be any copying going on, it would be DW who's copying). I guess being an owner of a DW helps in staying neutral when stating my opinion.

That said, what's attractive about both dial designs (apart from the movement advantage of Orion) is the cleanness and simplicity. People who are usually drawn to more complicated and "exciting" designs might find them boring. This I will not object. It's basically just different people having different tastes. What they dislike is exactly what I like, all the extra numbers and markings and sub-dials that they like are exactly things that I can do without on my dial.

With that being said, while DW's design is a lot more mono-tone (but at its price point, it enjoys a good enough fashion market so nobody needs to worry), Nomos actually has a much wider range of designs. If Orion is "boring", how about Tangente with addition of numbers and some colors? If that's not enough, what about the Metro line, the Club line or the Tetra line for some fun? And if all of the above fails, how about some good ol' German specialty, the anti-symmetrical Lambda?

After all, personal tastes are, as the term suggests, personal, but I think no fan of Nomos would force others to like the brand, but even as an outsider, it's important to think in other peoples' shoes and acknowledge the fact that a lot of other people might like something they themselves don't. Obviously that guy hadn't been doing that.


----------



## HarrisLam

LoProfile said:


> The only time my wife has complimented my watch without my asking how it looked, I was wearing my Nomos Orion...go figure.


Many women are attracted to neat and clean men.

Well groomed and cleanly shaved (or maybe a small stylish beard), white dress shirt and rolled-up sleeves with a simplistic watch on the wrist.

It doesn't take much more. Simplicity just works on men.


----------



## Prahasaurus

HarrisLam said:


> Contrary to your thoughts, I'm actually okay with comparing Nomos to DW (just not the way that guy did it). In fact, I've done that numerous times myself. Strictly in terms of dial design, the standard models of DW do share striking similarities with the Nomos Orion (but obviously if there should be any copying going on, it would be DW who's copying). I guess being an owner of a DW helps in staying neutral when stating my opinion.
> 
> That said, what's attractive about both dial designs (apart from the movement advantage of Orion) is the cleanness and simplicity. People who are usually drawn to more complicated and "exciting" designs might find them boring. This I will not object. It's basically just different people having different tastes. What they dislike is exactly what I like, all the extra numbers and markings and sub-dials that they like are exactly things that I can do without on my dial.
> 
> With that being said, while DW's design is a lot more mono-tone (but at its price point, it enjoys a good enough fashion market so nobody needs to worry), Nomos actually has a much wider range of designs. If Orion is "boring", how about Tangente with addition of numbers and some colors? If that's not enough, what about the Metro line, the Club line or the Tetra line for some fun? And if all of the above fails, how about some good ol' German specialty, the anti-symmetrical Lambda?


This is a great comment. I hope I didn't come off as snobby in my post on DW versus Nomos. You are right, any watch can be compared to any other, it's a fair comparison. And I appreciate great design, especially when it can be brought to the masses through affordability.


----------



## HarrisLam

Prahasaurus said:


> This is a great comment. I hope I didn't come off as snobby in my post on DW versus Nomos. You are right, any watch can be compared to any other, it's a fair comparison. And I appreciate great design, especially when it can be brought to the masses through affordability.


Don't worry, no hard feelings. At this point I'm totally used to "enthusiasts" calling DW all kinds of names, including worthless, trash, etc.

In terms of raw physical value, they aren't wrong. I just can't get over the fact that almost none of them is willing to admit that DW at least did *something* right. Something more than mere marketing. To me, that "something" was the clean designs.

(and that much is obvious, I mean, what else could it be? the mediocre leather straps? Or was it the easily scratched acrylic screen?)

You can't win simply with marketing. You can't sell this many watches with just some hot models wearing the watches in posters and commercials and all of a sudden a herd of brainwashed sheeps would just buy every DW in stock regardless of looks and quality. Doesn't work like that. Never mind what's inside the watch, you must at least convince people that the look it provides is worth the asking price and to many, it does. That's how the brand became mass appealing.

Yeah yeah yeah, the Chinese Quartz movement isn't even worth a dollar, but that's never the point of that brand. You are essentially buying a modestly priced (modest, but not honest, for some who like to argue), neat looking accessory that compliments your dressing attire, that also happens to tell time. People who bought them don't care about the "true value" of the watch, nor were they supposed to.

Nomos on the other hand has a lot of other things going for them. Great German house, great in-house movements at relatively competitive pricing, made its name in the global watch market as reliable and even respectable. The Orion line might have been the source of inspiration for DW watches, but is that a bad thing? Not at all! In fact, it is solid proof that this kind of simplistic designs work at the $150-200 range, even if the interior is worthless, it wins hearts of the masses with the design alone. And then at the $2000-3000 range, a very similar design wins again, this time in a respectable brand, with reliable in-house movements and great polish and everything.

I'm cool with that. I love the simplistic designs from both brands, and I know that I'm not the only one.


----------



## nams134

treiz1337 said:


> I don't understand the love for Nomos... The overall design looks too simple, so simple that it looks cheap and lazy. Its as they are trying to do the least amount work to a watch with out designing anything. I.E. by using the most simple design. While I appreciate simplicity in looks, I am not fond of the printed cheap dials. They remind me of Daniel Wellington's watches. There is perhaps one Nomos that I would consider, the Zürich Weltzeit. While other brands have simple look and design, they have applied indices, sandwich dials, curves on bezel, different polishing, unique case lines, ect. So what is it that drives you to Nomos?


I dont understand either. after going trough so much praise and reviews, i tried it several times at several ADs but its just plain! i dont care about in house or eta or sellita, the watch needs to speak to me and none of nomos ever does that to me! plus theres no history to the brand. i even consider Germany's Laco pilot better than nomos.


----------



## ACamp55

I know I'm a little late but I have to agree! Nomos IS as plain as DW and I don't see the appeal of Bauhaus but I GUESS that appeals to some who want plain dials. I'm not crazy about dials that have too much going on but I also don't like completely plain, cheap looking watches. With Nomos I'd feel like I'm wearing a DW or MVMT knockoff watches from China!


----------



## shadash

ACamp55 said:


> I know I'm a little late but I have to agree! Nomos IS as plain as DW and I don't see the appeal of Bauhaus but I GUESS that appeals to some who want plain dials. I'm not crazy about dials that have too much going on but I also don't like completely plain, cheap looking watches. With Nomos I'd feel like I'm wearing a DW or MVMT knockoff watches from China!











Nomos is many things, but plain, cheap-looking, or a DW/MVMT knockoff from China is not one of them.


----------



## rashomon

Apart from loving the design ethic of this company ... I'm also loving their customer care.

I requested some literature recently and got a bag full of great stuff to drool over ...


----------



## X2-Elijah

ACamp55 said:


> With Nomos I'd feel like I'm wearing a DW or MVMT knockoff watches from China!


You might be wearing them wrong. Imo, nothing plain about Nomos dials...


----------



## fenomeno

ACamp55 said:


> I know I'm a little late but I have to agree! Nomos IS as plain as DW and I don't see the appeal of Bauhaus but I GUESS that appeals to some who want plain dials. I'm not crazy about dials that have too much going on but I also don't like completely plain, cheap looking watches. With Nomos I'd feel like I'm wearing a DW or MVMT knockoff watches from China!


Oh wow. That is pushing it. I have the Nomos Club Sport 42 and it is nothing close to MVMT. Some of the most iconic watches of all time have the simplest designs, but they are still designs. Not only that, the materials used make a difference, not to mention the movement. The Nomos I own has the awesome 6101 movement. Completely built in-house. MVMT? Seriously lol


----------



## micmicmichael

rashomon said:


> Apart from loving the design ethic of this company ... I'm also loving their customer care.
> 
> I requested some literature recently and got a bag full of great stuff to drool over ...
> 
> View attachment 14595023
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595025
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595027
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595029


wow, how did u get these? just sent an email and got them for free?


----------



## Armyscout28

NOMOS has won like 12 different design awards and makes their own (and really thin) movements so yeah they're worth the praise they get lol.


----------



## cageracer

ImolaRed said:


> That was a low blow man. Breitling is the direct opposite of nomos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah that was kinda my point. Everyone has different tastes and styles. I wouldn't wander into the Breitling forum (or for that matter Panerai, another look and style I detest) and question their choices though.


----------



## Impeccable Watches

Just bought a ludwig 35 for my gf for her xmas gift, after feeling the nomos in the hand I think its an excellent entry level watch brand that could easily be someone's only watch. 
The design especially lends itself as a great pick for people who aren't typical "watch" people.

Is there a way to tell if the Ludwig I bought is using the Alpha movement or the older movements?
It exhibition back matches other more recent pieces, and its not a gold color like the older models.


----------



## Impeccable Watches

Just bought a ludwig 35 for my gf for her xmas gift, after feeling the nomos in the hand I think its an excellent entry level watch brand that could easily be someone's only watch. 
The design especially lends itself as a great pick for people who aren't typical "watch" people.

Is there a way to tell if the Ludwig I bought is using the Alpha movement or the older movements?
It exhibition back matches other more recent pieces, and its not a gold color like the older models.


----------



## robi1138

I don't get how anyone considers Nomos entry level. Unless you get the Club Campus, anything that's at least 38mm is going to cost $2,000 minimum like the Tangente. Then the prices increase dramatically for what look to be the same watch with slightly different dials or maybe a date complication. Next thing you know you're up to $4,000 for a tiny 38mm watch that while it may look elegant hardly justifies the price. 

Of course trying to justify the price of any watch is foolhardy but in my opinion, Nomos offers basically the same watch, with a few exceptions, over and over again. The designs (or I should say design) are very nice and I'm sure finishing is top notch but their overall collection is wholly unimaginative. 

Like a lot of Swiss brands too, eventually you're paying twice as much for the name. Yeah, you've got so-called in-house movements and whatever other justification they see fit to tout but I think Nomos in particular is generally priced well above their offerings. But then again, I feel the same about GO, Lange, and every "luxury" Swiss brand.

The Tangente is a nice watch with a justifiable price but then everything else becomes ridiculous. And their watches are so damn small to boot...38mm is labeled as "large" by them. If you like them, go for it, but I think there a lot better German value for money watches out there. They remind me of my boss's $7,000 Omega which looks no better and is hardly "better finished" than any sub $2,000 watch I own.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> I don't get how anyone considers Nomos entry level. Unless you get the Club Campus, anything that's at least 38mm is going to cost $2,000 minimum like the Tangente. Then the prices increase dramatically for what look to be the same watch with slightly different dials or maybe a date complication. Next thing you know you're up to $4,000 for a tiny 38mm watch that while it may look elegant hardly justifies the price.
> 
> Of course trying to justify the price of any watch is foolhardy but in my opinion, Nomos offers basically the same watch, with a few exceptions, over and over again. The designs (or I should say design) are very nice and I'm sure finishing is top notch but their overall collection is wholly unimaginative.
> 
> Like a lot of Swiss brands too, eventually you're paying twice as much for the name. Yeah, you've got so-called in-house movements and whatever other justification they see fit to tout but I think Nomos in particular is generally priced well above their offerings. But then again, I feel the same about GO, Lange, and every "luxury" Swiss brand.
> 
> The Tangente is a nice watch with a justifiable price but then everything else becomes ridiculous. And their watches are so damn small to boot...38mm is labeled as "large" by them. If you like them, go for it, but I think there a lot better German value for money watches out there. They remind me of my boss's $7,000 Omega which looks no better and is hardly "better finished" than any sub $2,000 watch I own.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


First, you can say this about most watches can't you?
Also, what does size have to do with it? Do you buy watches by the cm?

We all know, deep down, this is a game. All watches tell time. Past that, it's justifying paying more for looks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> First, you can say this about most watches can't you?
> Also, what does size have to do with it? Do you buy watches by the cm?
> 
> We all know, deep down, this is a game. All watches tell time. Past that, it's justifying paying more for looks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Say what about most watches? I said a lot of things. If you're talking about the cost of any watch versus a $10 Casio then of course, but there's also value to having a nicely made watch with a Swiss movement. But once it gets beyond a certain point you enter the realm of vastly diminishing returns where the justification for exorbitant prices is "fine finishing", the name, so called in-house movements, and the cache said name carries. Unless there is some very fancy, expensive complication or precious metals involved, then anything beyond around $3000 enters this realm...roughly speaking.

No, I buy watches by the millimeter, as in case size. And watch manufacturers price watches by the millimeter, as in case size. Personally I consider 38 mm to be dinky but anything larger is going to be even more expensive, which makes the pricing from Nomos even more out there.

There's a lot more to justifying a more expensive Swiss or German watch than just the looks. There is construction, finishing, nice movements, heritage, etc. All of these things make a watch more valuable to some, including myself, and hence the prices go up. But like I said before, you invariably reach a point of diminishing returns where you're not paying for any additional true value other than the name.

You could have two identical watches made where one gets a common name (Stowa, Sinn, etc) and the other gets a premium name (Nomos, GO, etc) and invariably the premium one will cost twice as much. And although identical, someone will invariably insist that the finishing on the premium brand is that much better. There's not a watch that I've owned in the $1,000 to $2,000 range that hasn't had impeccable finishing and some with beautifully decorated movements to boot.

So yes it's all a game but you have to draw the line somewhere unless you're filthy rich and don't care. And while I can afford more expensive watches, I have found little above the $3,000 range that offers any more intrinsic value other than the name then watches in the $1,000 to $2,500 range. Even many of Sinn's watches are priced ridiculously for what you get compared to the competition or even Sinn's other models. I bought one because I've always wanted one (and love it) but will probably never buy another because frankly they're overpriced. But at least it does have some unique features you won't find in other brands and wasn't ridiculously expensive. But I don't go around saying how great the finish is or what a bargain it was or how great Sinn is. Nomos, on the other hand, has very overpriced watches for the most part, one basic design, and small cases yet many gush over them like they're something more than what they are, which is simply a very nice watch...nothing more, nothing less.

There are plenty of other brands that are even more ridiculously priced but at least many of those have a long history to them and a name that actually does carry some weight (beyond just watch freaks like us) to somewhat justify their prices.

I've not even ruled out getting a Nomos (like I said the basic Tangente at $2,000 is reasonable) but to make the brand sound like some great bang for the buck simply because other brands cost even more, is nuts.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> Say what about most watches? I said a lot of things. If you're talking about the cost of any watch versus a $10 Casio then of course, but there's also value to having a nicely made watch with a Swiss movement. But once it gets beyond a certain point you enter the realm of vastly diminishing returns where the justification for exorbitant prices is "fine finishing", the name, so called in-house movements, and the cache said name carries. Unless there is some very fancy, expensive complication or precious metals involved, then anything beyond around $3000 enters this realm...roughly speaking.
> 
> No, I buy watches by the millimeter, as in case size. And watch manufacturers price watches by the millimeter, as in case size. Personally I consider 38 mm to be dinky but anything larger is going to be even more expensive, which makes the pricing from Nomos even more out there.
> 
> There's a lot more to justifying a more expensive Swiss or German watch than just the looks. There is construction, finishing, nice movements, heritage, etc. All of these things make a watch more valuable to some, including myself, and hence the prices go up. But like I said before, you invariably reach a point of diminishing returns where you're not paying for any additional true value other than the name.
> 
> You could have two identical watches made where one gets a common name (Stowa, Sinn, etc) and the other gets a premium name (Nomos, GO, etc) and invariably the premium one will cost twice as much. And although identical, someone will invariably insist that the finishing on the premium brand is that much better. There's not a watch that I've owned in the $1,000 to $2,000 range that hasn't had impeccable finishing and some with beautifully decorated movements to boot.
> 
> So yes it's all a game but you have to draw the line somewhere unless you're filthy rich and don't care. And while I can afford more expensive watches, I have found little above the $3,000 range that offers any more intrinsic value other than the name then watches in the $1,000 to $2,500 range. Even many of Sinn's watches are priced ridiculously for what you get compared to the competition or even Sinn's other models. I bought one because I've always wanted one (and love it) but will probably never buy another because frankly they're overpriced. But at least it does have some unique features you won't find in other brands and wasn't ridiculously expensive. But I don't go around saying how great the finish is or what a bargain it was or how great Sinn is. Nomos, on the other hand, has very overpriced watches for the most part, one basic design, and small cases yet many gush over them like they're something more than what they are, which is simply a very nice watch...nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> There are plenty of other brands that are even more ridiculously priced but at least many of those have a long history to them and a name that actually does carry some weight (beyond just watch freaks like us) to somewhat justify their prices.
> 
> I've not even ruled out getting a Nomos (like I said the basic Tangente at $2,000 is reasonable) but to make the brand sound like some great bang for the buck simply because other brands cost even more, is nuts.


That's quite a rant so I'll just leave it at this. Nomos makes their own movements in-house and their cases are thin because of the movements. Not too many companies have pulled this off. This, in my opinion, makes an elegant watch.

Here's a link to an article about them. I hope it helps you to understand what goes into making watches from this small company in Glashutte.









Inside The Manufacture: A Visit To NOMOS Glashütte, From Design To Production (VIDEO)


We go inside the German manufacture to get the full story of how the Neomatik came to life.




www.hodinkee.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> That's quite a rant so I'll just leave it at this. Nomos makes their own movements in-house and their cases are thin because of the movements. Not too many companies have pulled this off. This, in my opinion, makes an elegant watch.
> 
> Here's a link to an article about them. I hope it helps you to understand what goes into making watches from this small company in Glashutte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside The Manufacture: A Visit To NOMOS Glashütte, From Design To Production (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> We go inside the German manufacture to get the full story of how the Neomatik came to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Okay so I read the article and even looked up more information on their in-house movements. I'll admit that the duw 3001 is pretty impressive. I guess it all comes down to how much you value a true in-house movement which that one seems to be. And by in-house movement I'm referring to design as well as manufacturer. 
Apparently it cost a lot of money to design and manufacture so it's no surprise that their watches are expensive, though certainly not at the level of many other luxury manufacturers. So by that standard I guess you could say that Nomos does offer a lot of value for the money by comparison. Maybe it's just that I'm not that into the whole in house movement trend as many of them are simply derivatives of existing ETA movements. I understand the position that nomos was in when ETA stopped allowing their movements to be used outside of the Swatch group. They could either manufacture their own or go the Sellita route. I think it's very commendable to make your own movement but I question the necessity of it when it's only going to increase prices and there are already tried and true Swiss movements to be bought. I guess you're not going to reinvent the wheel at this point so maybe it's naive to expect it to be something wholly original rather than an improvement on existing designs.

Like I said earlier I think that they are very nice watches and I do have more appreciation for them and their movements thanks to the article, but since I'm not overly concerned about in-house movements, their watches still seem overpriced to me.


----------



## StufflerMike

I do not understand why members here don't do their homework. NOMOS decided to part with using Peseux 7001 movements long time before (quote) „ETA stopped allowing their movements to be used outside of the Swatch group" (end quote). It started with the Alpha, now we have 6 handwound movement and 7 automatic movements. Nomos also produced the CW1 and CW2 which have been exclusively used by Wempe in their Wempe Chronometerwerke line-up. Nomos also developed what they call the „swing system". Competitors in Germany did not even tried to take the risk. The DUW 2002 - among other technical gimmicks - features a twin mainspring barrel with a power reserve of 3,5 days. No Sinn, no Tutima, no Laco, no Stowa, no Dekla, no Tourby, no&#8230;&#8230;.. (fill in the gap) is/was able and capable to produce something similar.

Btw: ETA did not stopped allowing their movements to be used outside of the Swatch Group. This is a very shortened view of what has really happened at the Swatch Group since October 2013 due to a Comco (Swiss Competition Commission) Decision. The final report consists of 148 pages and can be read here (only German but Google Translate will do the trick):



https://www.weko.admin.ch/dam/weko/en/dokumente/2021/swatch_group_lieferstopp_ablauf_lieferverpflichtung_verfuegung_vom_13_juli_2020.pdf.download.pdf/Swatch%20Group%20Lieferstopp_Ablauf%20Lieferverpflichtung_Verfügung%20vom%2013.7.2020.pdf


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> Okay so I read the article and even looked up more information on their in-house movements. I'll admit that the duw 3001 is pretty impressive. I guess it all comes down to how much you value a true in-house movement which that one seems to be. And by in-house movement I'm referring to design as well as manufacturer.
> Apparently it cost a lot of money to design and manufacture so it's no surprise that their watches are expensive, though certainly not at the level of many other luxury manufacturers. So by that standard I guess you could say that Nomos does offer a lot of value for the money by comparison. Maybe it's just that I'm not that into the whole in house movement trend as many of them are simply derivatives of existing ETA movements. I understand the position that nomos was in when ETA stopped allowing their movements to be used outside of the Swatch group. They could either manufacture their own or go the Sellita route. I think it's very commendable to make your own movement but I question the necessity of it when it's only going to increase prices and there are already tried and true Swiss movements to be bought. I guess you're not going to reinvent the wheel at this point so maybe it's naive to expect it to be something wholly original rather than an improvement on existing designs.
> 
> Like I said earlier I think that they are very nice watches and I do have more appreciation for them and their movements thanks to the article, but since I'm not overly concerned about in-house movements, their watches still seem overpriced to me.


I give you credit for reading the article, most people would have probably skipped it.

I am not an in-house movement fanatic. I have several watches with eta, etc. My Tangente is a beautifully made watch that had thought and care put into it which makes it worth the price&#8230;.to me.

Think of it this way; compare a mass produced product from Walmart to a similar product that was hand made by a craftsman. You can say the hand made one is overpriced but I don't mind, once in a while, paying for a product that I know was not just thrown together. The good thing about this hobby is we have a large selection to choose from.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138

I have done my homework and am aware of everything you wrote except Wempe using Nomos' movement. As for why Nomos decided to start making in-house movements much earlier, is inconsequential. I question the decision of using in-house movements (exclusively, I believe) to begin with. No, no one else took the risk because it's a very expensive proposition and they would price out the majority of their customers.

Nomos wanted to be a manufacture and be able to write "Glashutte" on their watches...good for them, mission accomplished. And I'm sure they're proud of their accomplishments, as they should be. But had they continued with ETA and eventually Sellita (like most manufacturers) then they would have a much less expensive watch whose movement has been proven for years and is used in plenty of "luxury" watches. And an in-house movement is not necessarily better, so what was the point other than to become a true manufacture, a "luxury" brand, and pass on the R&D and manufacturing costs to the customer? No one begrudges the majority of German watch manufacturers for not making their own movements. Swiss watch movements are top of the line, world renowned movements, not some cheap bargain contraption that begged to be redesigned. They could have spent the money on producing a watch that doesn't look like all their other watches. Instead they spent millions redesigning a perfectly good movement, kept the same singular watch design they've had for years, and increased the price exponentially. If that's what you're into, so be it. I'm not.

I'm not begrudging Nomos as a brand...they make beautiful watches. I'm begrudging the heaps of lavish praise indiscriminately showered upon them, as the title of the thread states.


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> I give you credit for reading the article, most people would have probably skipped it.
> 
> I am not an in-house movement fanatic. I have several watches with eta, etc. My Tangente is a beautifully made watch that had thought and care put into it which makes it worth the price&#8230;.to me.
> 
> Think of it this way; compare a mass produced product from Walmart to a similar product that was hand made by a craftsman. You can say the hand made one is overpriced but I don't mind, once in a while, paying for a product that I know was not just thrown together. The good thing about this hobby is we have a large selection to choose from.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I understand what you're saying and agree completely, except for the Walmart reference. That would apply to a Japanese movement in a Japanese watch. An ETA/Selitta is considerably more upscale and revered and is used in top watch brands. That's how I see it anyway.

I agree that the Nomos looks beautiful, it really does. But so do many other less expensive German watches. If the watch is it worth it to you, then that is all that matters. For me, it's just not worth the upcharge.

And as I just stated above, I'm not critiquing Nomos as a brand...I'm critiquing the stratospheric regard they are held in here. I think they deserve praise for their technological accomplishments and I love the design, but the unbridled praise heaped upon them implies other German watches aren't as nicely made, which is not the case. There's only so much finishing that can go into a watch before there's no improvement to be made.

Maybe I overreacted but it's like people going on and on about how great the Yankees are...and I'm a Yankees fan! Well, I was when I cared about baseball, lol.

Anyway, no insult intended. I think Nomos watches are very nice indeed, just not necessarily twice or three times as nice as some other German brands.

P.S. That article was worth the read, thank you. My appreciation of Nomos has definitely increased ?


----------



## Buramu

In light of all the recent "Homage" threads on the forum: in my opinion Nomos live up to the literal meaning of the word homage: a respectful, reverent tribute to a highly influential art/design movement. These guys fully understand the essence of Bauhaus, and not only manage to revive the style (Tangente), but also know how to design their own stuff in the spirit of the movement (Orion, Minimatik, Metro etc).

That's why - as a designer - I have a ton of respect for the restrained designs of Nomos.


----------



## smalleq

robi1138 said:


> Next thing you know you're up to $4,000 for a tiny 38mm watch that while it may look elegant hardly justifies the price.


Have you actually tried on a Nomos? Calling a 38mm Nomos tiny makes me think you haven't. While it's not huge either, a 38mm Nomos (particularly, the non-club ones) is essentially all dial and wears as big as 40 or 41mm watches from other brands.


----------



## mrplow25

smalleq said:


> Have you actually tried on a Nomos? Calling a 38mm Nomos tiny makes me think you haven't. While it's not huge either, a 38mm Nomos (particularly, the non-club ones) is essentially all dial and wears as big as 40 or 41mm watches from other brands.


The long lugs of the tangente 38 makes the watch wear bigger than a 40mm watch. I had to sell it to get the 35mm version instead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Buramu said:


> In light of all the recent "Homage" threads on the forum: in my opinion Nomos live up to the literal meaning of the word homage: a respectful, reverent tribute to a highly influential art/design movement. These guys fully understand the essence of Bauhaus, and not only manage to revive the style (Tangente), but also know how to design their own stuff in the spirit of the movement (Orion, Minimatik, Metro etc).
> 
> That's why - as a designer - I have a ton of respect for the restrained designs of Nomos.


I don't disagree, but Stowa, Junghans, and others do the same. And Nomos' other "designs" are merely derivatives of the Tangente. Very well done and appealing but not overly original.


----------



## robi1138

smalleq said:


> Have you actually tried on a Nomos? Calling a 38mm Nomos tiny makes me think you haven't. While it's not huge either, a 38mm Nomos (particularly, the non-club ones) is essentially all dial and wears as big as 40 or 41mm watches from other brands.


I meant dinky by modern watch standards...they call 38mm "large".

And I have a 41mm Stowa Antea that is perfect for me, also essentially all dial. A 39mm would have been pushing it for me and 38 is just too small for my taste. 7.25" wrist btw.


----------



## robi1138

mrplow25 said:


> The long lugs of the tangente 38 makes the watch wear bigger than a 40mm watch. I had to sell it to get the 35mm version instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 41mm Stowa Antea's lugs are 50mm and wear fine for me


----------



## StufflerMike

And there are Tangente (and other) models with a diameter of 41mm and/or 42mm.


----------



## Jbrowland

Heljestrand said:


> I personally admire them as exceptional objects but they do not appeal to me as a potential owner either.


This.

There are a few affordable companies who can produce Bahaus style watches at higher than average standards and without looking like a cheap Daniel Wellington. Not easy to do and not many do it well. I am personally perfectly okay buying a $200 Sternglas Naos or a $500 Junghans Form C quartz to scratch the Bahaus itch. But then again, it's just an itch for me, not a burning hole. So I get it. I can also see why some love them for what they are doing In house.


----------



## Jbrowland

Toothbras said:


> For me, Nomos are like Sting. I don't like their watches, but the fact that they're making them? I respect that


To be clear, Sting, not The Police. These are two VERY different things.


----------



## smalleq

robi1138 said:


> I meant dinky by modern watch standards...they call 38mm "large".
> 
> And I have a 41mm Stowa Antea that is perfect for me, also essentially all dial. A 39mm would have been pushing it for me and 38 is just too small for my taste. 7.25" wrist btw.


You like large watches, that's okay. For a majority of people, a 38mm Tangente is not tiny. I gave up on my love affair with a 40mm Ahoi that I had for three years after I realized that it was just too big for me (7" wrist here). A 41mm Antea is a big watch. The dial of a 41mm Antea is almost the same size as the dial on a 47mm Panerai.

You've complained that the larger the Nomos the higher in price it goes. For their manual wound watches using the Alpha movement, its a slight bump for each size, from $1760 for the 33mm to $1900 for the 35mm to $2030 for the 38mm Tangente. Probably an artificially larger spread than necessary, but standard enough for the industry.

It is fair to lament that the larger watches are all much more expensive, but its for a couple reasons that make sense. Their manual wind watches are based off the Peseux movement, which isn't really scalable over 38mm without bringing the sub second dial too far from the edge. They could use a Unitas based movement like the the Antea, but its likely thicker than they wanted for their watches. The thickest manual wind Nomos is the 38.5mm Club at 8.5mm. Relatedly, as mentioned earlier, their larger models also have the nicer movements in them. A Tangente Update 41 is just about the same diameter as your Antea, but is nearly 2mm thinner with a much nicer automatic movement (in-house for whatever that's worth), an interesting date function and a better dial design (at least IMO). I would wager to say that it is an objectively nicer watch. Whether it's >2x the retail price of the Antea nicer to you or anybody else is definitely a fair question though. This of course is basically the crux of the hobby though, the law of diminishing returns really rears it's ugly head for most watches.

That said, there are some fantastic preowned deals available on the larger Neomatik watches and Club Automats. I think I paid like $2400 for a Tangente Update a couple years ago, very much worth the price IME, ultimately too big for me though.


----------



## robi1138

StufflerMike said:


> And there are Tangente (and other) models with a diameter of 41mm and/or 42mm.


Yes, with only the Club below $3,000 and the Tangente running between $4k and $5k...no thanks


----------



## robi1138

Jbrowland said:


> This.
> 
> There are a few affordable companies who can produce Bahaus style watches at higher than average standards and without looking like a cheap Daniel Wellington. Not easy to do and not many do it well. I am personally perfectly okay buying a $200 Sternglas Naos or a $500 Junghans Form C quartz to scratch the Bahaus itch. But then again, it's just an itch for me, not a burning hole. So I get it. I can also see why some love them for what they are doing In house.


I prefer the middle ground like Stowa with their Antea...a German watchmaker with a long history (including Bauhaus style watches), that make top notch German watches, use Swiss movements and don't charge three times the going rate to cover the expense of their in-house movement. Simple, beautiful, true...seems like I've heard that somewhere before.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> I prefer the middle ground like Stowa with their Antea...a German watchmaker with a long history (including Bauhaus style watches), that make top notch German watches, use Swiss movements and don't charge three times the going rate to cover the expense of their in-house movement. Simple, beautiful, true...seems like I've heard that somewhere before.


Nothing wrong with that.

Hopefully, now, you better understand why some people like Nomos though and won't think it's baseless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138

smalleq said:


> You like large watches, that's okay. For a majority of people, a 38mm Tangente is not tiny. I gave up on my love affair with a 40mm Ahoi that I had for three years after I realized that it was just too big for me (7" wrist here). A 41mm Antea is a big watch. The dial of a 41mm Antea is almost the same size as the dial on a 47mm Panerai.
> 
> You've complained that the larger the Nomos the higher in price it goes. For their manual wound watches using the Alpha movement, its a slight bump for each size, from $1760 for the 33mm to $1900 for the 35mm to $2030 for the 38mm Tangente. Probably an artificially larger spread than necessary, but standard enough for the industry.
> 
> It is fair to lament that the larger watches are all much more expensive, but its for a couple reasons that make sense. Their manual wind watches are based off the Peseux movement, which isn't really scalable over 38mm without bringing the sub second dial too far from the edge. They could use a Unitas based movement like the the Antea, but its likely thicker than they wanted for their watches. The thickest manual wind Nomos is the 38.5mm Club at 8.5mm. Relatedly, as mentioned earlier, their larger models also have the nicer movements in them. A Tangente Update 41 is just about the same diameter as your Antea, but is nearly 2mm thinner with a much nicer automatic movement (in-house for whatever that's worth), an interesting date function and a better dial design (at least IMO). I would wager to say that it is an objectively nicer watch. Whether it's >2x the retail price of the Antea nicer to you or anybody else is definitely a fair question though. This of course is basically the crux of the hobby though, the law of diminishing returns really rears it's ugly head for most watches.
> 
> That said, there are some fantastic preowned deals available on the larger Neomatik watches and Club Automats. I think I paid like $2400 for a Tangente Update a couple years ago, very much worth the price IME, ultimately too big for me though.


I don't disagree with a word you said...ok, one...read on. I know larger watches cost more, it's not a surprise to me. And I would think (not having seen one in person) that a Tangente is probably nicer than the Antea. But I don't see the difference as being that huge at all (to me the dials and hands look virtually identical), let alone 3x's better.

But I don't agree at all, actually, that an in-house movement is better...far from it. It's very complex to design and build, should be admired and praised, but I've never read anything that says with certainty that it's better (more accurate, more durable, etc.). I'd personally rather have a very nicely decorated ETA or Selitta movement than pay thousands more for an in-house movement whose designer now needs to recoup the costs associated with R&D, production, advertising, etc. I mean we're not comparing a BMW to a Honda here...we're comparing a BMW to a Mercedes, in my view. The Swiss know how to make watch movements...you're only going to improve upon it fractionally.

But you're absolutely right about diminishing returns rearing it's ugly head. I understand that my point of diminishing returns is different from yours and everyone else's...most people I know can't believe I spend hundreds on a watch, let alone thousands. I push the envelope to where I'm not only comfortable but what I, after 2 decades of buying watches, deem reasonable and "worth it". I started out with $100 quartz Seikos that I thought were the epitome of watches, learned about mechanical watches, bought automatic Seikos and Orients, moved up to Hamilton, and then Oris. I don't ever (and probably never will) wear any of those having moved up to Ball, Baume, Fortis, Stowa, Sinn (I don't flip watches btw). I've looked at more expensive watches that I could afford but haven't seen much value in any of them beyond approximately $3,000. There are always exceptions, but above that amount you're (generally) paying for the name and/or an in-house movement whose very existence defies logic unless that's your thing. Obviously it is not mine, and with good reason. But since Nomos uses nothing but in-house movements (I believe), I don't feel they offer anything of substantive value to me for what they charge. Maybe someday I'll look at in-house movements differently but until someone makes a movement that blows an ETA or Sellita out of the water, I can't justify a watch that costs 3x's that of a comparable competitor even if, giving the benefit of the doubt, is maybe 50% better at best.


----------



## StufflerMike

robi1138 said:


> I prefer the middle ground like Stowa with their Antea...a German watchmaker with a long history (including Bauhaus style watches), that make top notch German watches, use Swiss movements and don't charge three times the going rate to cover the expense of their in-house movement. Simple, beautiful, true...seems like I've heard that somewhere before.


I own a lot of Stowa watches plus two Schauer, have moderated the Stowa forum for almost 20 years, visited both manufacturers a couple of times, saw their production facilities and what they do In terms of „Watchmaking". Based on what I learned over the last 20 years is that Nomos plays in a higher class than Stowa does. Whilst Nomos was capable of establishing their own swing system Stowa only did cosmetic modifications (if they did it in-house at all) which is as well valid for the Durowe 7440 which unfortunately did not make it into a serial production. In my humble opinion, sorry to say, no Stowa can hold the candle to a Nomos. Not going to compare Damasko with Nomos or Damasko with Stowa but their in-house movements (H35-1, A35-1) retail for +/- €3000 as well. This, imho, shows that the deeper the production, the more expensive the product becomes. Stowa hasn't this production depth for some reason and selling online only is an important point if it comes to pricing.


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Hopefully, now, you better understand why some people like Nomos though and won't think it's baseless.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I never said it was baseless. Misplaced, maybe, but that's just my opinion...I like Nomos! If I were given one, I would wear it a lot and be proud of it. What I said, as I just wrote above in another post, is that I can't justify in my heart or head almost $4k for a 41mm Tangente simply because it's a little nicer than an Antea and has an in-house movement. If you can, that's fine.

But as I've been trying to say from the beginning, it's the heaps of praise that are lavished upon Nomos that I take issue with because, to me, they're not THAT much better than a lot of other watches for a fraction of the cost. I just agree with the OP that they're overhyped, that's all. And they're often overhyped in such a way that implies anything less than a Nomos is déclassé. I know that's not what is (always) meant but that's how it often comes off. I resent the implication not because I don't own a Nomos but because I think it's BS. I can afford a Nomos, that's not the issue. But other people coming here for the first time looking for their first German watch or seeking advice on a new German watch purchase are often told unconditionally to buy a Nomos like its the Holy Grail of value, and I don't think it is. They do hold their value, I'll give you that, better than other watches but if you're like me and don't flip watches I don't think that Nomos is the way to go most of the time for most people. I would sooner recommend Stowa, Sinn, Guinand, Dekla, Damasko, Laco, etc. Not because they're better but because you're getting a very nice German watch for a reasonable price.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> I never said it was baseless. Misplaced, maybe, but that's just my opinion...I like Nomos! If I were given one, I would wear it a lot and be proud of it. What I said, as I just wrote above in another post, is that I can't justify in my heart or head almost $4k for a 41mm Tangente simply because it's a little nicer than an Antea and has an in-house movement. If you can, that's fine.
> 
> But as I've been trying to say from the beginning, it's the heaps of praise that are lavished upon Nomos that I take issue with because, to me, they're not THAT much better than a lot of other watches for a fraction of the cost. I just agree with the OP that they're overhyped, that's all. And they're often overhyped in such a way that implies anything less than a Nomos is déclassé. I know that's not what is (always) meant but that's how it often comes off. I resent the implication not because I don't own a Nomos but because I think it's BS. I can afford a Nomos, that's not the issue. But other people coming here for the first time looking for their first German watch or seeking advice on a new German watch purchase are often told unconditionally to buy a Nomos like its the Holy Grail of value, and I don't think it is. They do hold their value, I'll give you that, better than other watches but if you're like me and don't flip watches I don't think that Nomos is the way to go most of the time for most people. I would sooner recommend Stowa, Sinn, Guinand, Dekla, Damasko, Laco, etc. Not because they're better but because you're getting a very nice German watch for a reasonable price.


Ok.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

StufflerMike said:


> I own a lot of Stowa watches plus two Schauer, have moderated the Stowa forum for almost 20 years, visited both manufacturers a couple of times, saw their production facilities and what they do In terms of „Watchmaking". Based on what I learned over the last 20 years is that Nomos plays in a higher class than Stowa does. Whilst Nomos was capable of establishing their own swing system Stowa only did cosmetic modifications (if they did it in-house at all) which is as well valid for the Durowe 7440 which unfortunately did not make it into a serial production. In my humble opinion, sorry to say, no Stowa can hold the candle to a Nomos. Not going to compare Damasko with Nomos or Damasko with Stowa but their in-house movements (H35-1, A35-1) retail for +/- €3000 as well. This, imho, shows that the deeper the production, the more expensive the product becomes. Stowa hasn't this production depth for some reason and selling online only is an important point if it comes to pricing.


I don't disagree that Stowa is essentially an assembler of watches that make cosmetic modifications. But the vast majority of German made watches fall into that category, which I'm fine with. Dekla makes everything in house except the movement and still offers a very affordable watch.

I also don't disagree that Nomos is in a class above Stowa and Dekla but I find it hard to believe that they "can't hold a candle" to a Nomos. If that's your opinion, then so be it. I can't dispute it because I've not actually held a Nomos but I've held other luxury watches that are twice or three times the price of a Nomos and often wondered what the hype was about. They are no doubt nice watches but not THAT much better than any of the good watches I own.

So much of it seems to come down to the in-house movement which for some adds considerable value but to me is more of a prestige thing than anything else and fairly unnecessary in the scheme of things.

But my last comment on the topic, as we're just beating a dead horse here, is that I don't agree with the stratospheric status that Nomos is given in relation to other german-made watches. They are undoubtedly "better" than anything that I own based on what you and everyone else has said and everything that I've read and all the pictures I've seen but I don't think that having an in-house movement makes the watch any better. Yes it's nice and interesting to have a watch with an in-house movement but I'm also not going to pay that much for a Damasko simply because they have one as well. I'd sooner trust an ETA and let someone else decorate it nicely.


----------



## neatokino

Weighing in a little late here, but: I have a number of German watches (Sinn, Junghans, Guinand), love them all for their simplicity, strong sense of design, and a nod to history. When traveling in Austria a couple years back, I impulse bought a blue Nomos Tetra. It sees relatively little wrist time, but I love it mainly because it is completely unlike any other watch I have (it's square and blue), yet like all the other German watches, it's beautifully designed, not ostentatious, is simple, and well built. No regrets here.


----------



## MrDagon007

Didn’t read all the comments just some of the later ones.
Have the tangente update, a friend has the stowa in bauhaus style. 
There is no comparison really. Stowa looks okay but is positively thick and clunky on the wrist vs the svelte tangente. The rustic unitas in the Stowa is charming but really can’t compare to the thin precision that exudes from looking through the nomos caseback. Not to mention the clever 2 directions date mechanism in the nomos.

Btw I also have Sinn and Damasko. The Nomos is my go to posh watch. The others are for casual wear.

I like these good quality, precisely engineered German watches. Clean design, no nonsense.


----------



## robi1138

MrDagon007 said:


> Didn't read all the comments just some of the later ones.
> Have the tangente update, a friend has the stowa in bauhaus style.
> There is no comparison really. Stowa looks okay but is positively thick and clunky on the wrist vs the svelte tangente. The rustic unitas in the Stowa is charming but really can't compare to the thin precision that exudes from looking through the nomos caseback. Not to mention the clever 2 directions date mechanism in the nomos.
> 
> Btw I also have Sinn and Damasko. The Nomos is my go to posh watch. The others are for casual wear.
> 
> I like these good quality, precisely engineered German watches. Clean design, no nonsense.


I know I said I was done but I have a couple of things to add...your comments made me realize a few things.

When I started with watches 20 years ago (those Seiko quartz watches I mentioned), I was told thin was better. Quartz dress watches are very thin. As I got into mechanicals, the thickness increased dramatically and I became accustomed to it, even liking it. Being tall and definitely not thin, I could pull it off. Even the "clunky" Stowa as you put it, doesn't look that thick to me. In addition, I am generally into more casual watches, not luxury or posh watches, so the Stowa Antea is my dressy watch. And although I have a white collar job, the dressiest I ever get is khakis and a button down shirt, usually just a polo shirt...so the Antea is perfect for this.

However, if I were a skinny, shorter guy who wore suits, the Antea would be too casual where as the Tangente on a leather strap would be ideal. In this respect, I can understand better that Stowa "doesn't hold a candle to Nomos". Nomos is much thinner, more refined and elegant compared to all the competition. So I get it now. Although the Antea looks beautiful to me, it is in another class then a Nomos. Point taken.

Which brings me to my last point which is that Nomos is truly a luxury brand I guess, something I don't look at very much or apparently appreciate as much as others do. That being said, because of their minimalist design, I tended to view them as an overpriced basic watch as opposed to a reasonably priced luxury watch... and I suspect that I'm not the only one that has done that, but who knows. I know that's a matter of semantics but when Nomos is talked about in "common" watch discussions, they don't seem to offer a very good bang for your buck compared to other brands. Because the design is similar to Stowa and others, they are often suggested when someone is looking for a decent, nice watch and I think that's where my negativity towards them came up because they are comparatively very expensive. But as a luxury watch they definitely offer more than similarly priced luxury brands. I avoid luxury brands as they tend to be overpriced for what you're getting and simply sell themselves on the name but I guess lumping Nomos in with those other luxury brands is a mistake. For an elegant, refined watch with an in-house movement, $4,000 really isn't bad in the scheme of things. Still not going to go out and get one but if my tastes ever lean towards more elegant watches, Nomos will be on my short list of watches to look at as I'm already a fan of the general design and more fully appreciate what they offer

Consider me a convert then. Took me a while to get here but I appreciate all the comments that made me look at things a little bit differently. Thanks!


----------



## robi1138

P.S. Now I'm browsing the Nomos models on their website...damn you all!! 🤪


----------



## MrDagon007

robi1138 said:


> P.S. Now I'm browsing the Nomos models on their website...damn you all!!


Having quite the salami sized arm myself, I went for the relativey large Tangente 41 update, being well proportioned on me.
Was a 5 year anniversary watch present from my wife, though I could choose it. Also in the running were the previous Oyster Perpetual, a Cartier Drive and a panerai, latter 2 with discount. This appealed with distance most to me.
I put it now on a soft natural rubber strap with alligator structure imprinted which is comfy in sticky hot humid hong kong where i now live, yet it still looks posh.


----------



## smalleq

robi1138 said:


> But I don't agree at all, actually, that an in-house movement is better...far from it. It's very complex to design and build, should be admired and praised, but I've never read anything that says with certainty that it's better (more accurate, more durable, etc.).


I don't think having an in-house movement makes for an inherently better watch or that just any in-house movement is inherently better than anything available off the shelf, but I do think the DUW6101 is a "better" movement in both the technological and horological sense than a 6498. Its thinner, automatic, with a higher beat rate and an advanced date change system. At the least it's definitely a more interesting movement and of course you have to pay for that, but how much value any of this has to anybody is of course subjective.

Plenty of fair arguments for why it might be better practice to use a 6498 and/or 2428/sellita alternative, including potential robustness, ease of repairing and of course price, but without enough data out there to say that there are any real deficiencies with the Nomos movements, I think you can call it a better movement.


----------



## smalleq

robi1138 said:


> Which brings me to my last point which is that Nomos is truly a luxury brand I guess, something I don't look at very much or apparently appreciate as much as others do. That being said, because of their minimalist design, I tended to view them as an overpriced basic watch as opposed to a reasonably priced luxury watch... and I suspect that I'm not the only one that has done that, but who knows. I know that's a matter of semantics but when Nomos is talked about in "common" watch discussions, they don't seem to offer a very good bang for your buck compared to other brands. Because the design is similar to Stowa and others, they are often suggested when someone is looking for a decent, nice watch and I think that's where my negativity towards them came up because they are comparatively very expensive. But as a luxury watch they definitely offer more than similarly priced luxury brands. I avoid luxury brands as they tend to be overpriced for what you're getting and simply sell themselves on the name but I guess lumping Nomos in with those other luxury brands is a mistake. For an elegant, refined watch with an in-house movement, $4,000 really isn't bad in the scheme of things. Still not going to go out and get one but if my tastes ever lean towards more elegant watches, Nomos will be on my short list of watches to look at as I'm already a fan of the general design and more fully appreciate what they offer
> 
> Consider me a convert then. Took me a while to get here but I appreciate all the comments that made me look at things a little bit differently. Thanks!


I think that's very fair and I the other thing to keep in mind is that how Nomos is talked about in "common" watch discussions is still very much relevant for those of us who don't have big wrists. The manual wind Clubs, Tangentes, Orions, etc...are still relevant in those discussions to people who don't need anything bigger than a 38mm watch, Nomos just currently doesn't have the same kind of value, at least at retail, for the larger wristed gents out there.


----------



## robi1138

smalleq said:


> I think that's very fair and I the other thing to keep in mind is that how Nomos is talked about in "common" watch discussions is still very much relevant for those of us who don't have big wrists. The manual wind Clubs, Tangentes, Orions, etc...are still relevant in those discussions to people who don't need anything bigger than a 38mm watch, Nomos just currently doesn't have the same kind of value, at least at retail, for the larger wristed gents out there.


Agreed, but the other manufacturers of "common" watches also go down in price as the size decreases so it's all relative I guess anyway. Maybe Nomos falls somewhere between that common and luxury niche that very few fit into legitimately.

I also never thought that a 7- 1/4" wrist size was very big but as I mentioned before it also has a lot to do with your general build.


----------



## smalleq

robi1138 said:


> I also never thought that a 7- 1/4" wrist size was very big but as I mentioned before it also has a lot to do with your general build.


Yeah, I guess it'd be more accurate for the "gents with preferences for larger watches".


----------



## robi1138

smalleq said:


> Yeah, I guess it'd be more accurate for the "gents with preferences for larger watches".


I'm not saying it's not big, just that it seemed to be average around here. I do prefer larger watches though. Not huge, but larger definitely.


----------



## atcq

I needed a dress watch. Wanted a white/silver dial so for me it came down to Nomos v Junghans - specifically Orion White v Max Bill.

At the time, I went Nomos. I got a great deal on the 33mm at the time and the sapphire glass decided it. Given my relatively small wrist, I still went for it thinking it’s all dial. it arrived and size issues aside (to be honest it was still a bit small for me), in person I didn’t connect with the design like I thought. Maybe the long lugs?

That was a couple of years ago. Haven’t bought a watch since, still need that dress watch. As of 10 mins ago, found a great deal on the Max Bill Handaufzug (34mm) model now with Sapphire glass. Made me think - I always preferred the design of the Junghans but sapphire glass swung it.

So now I’ve just bought the Max Bill.


----------



## john_marston

@robi1138 Sounds like more a rant about (petite) luxury watches in general rather than Nomos in particular.

Unlike Stowa, Nomos is very eager to play along side the 'big boys', and are happy to ramp up costs to do so. Diminishing returns and all that. Going from an 8/10 watch to a 9/10 is going to double the price, as will going from 9 to 9.5.

I actually am in the same camp as you. I handled a Stowa 390 and Nomos Tangente 38 side by side, and don't think it justifies the ~70% price increase. In fact, I felt the Stowa felt a bit more premium in part to being more 'substantial' (which you and I like but perhaps others dislike) and the more coloured dial. But this is of course not taking into account the movement and more in-house production of Nomos.

Anyway, having handled a bunch of them I feel like I can close the book on Nomos, but still love them. 'Luxury' just isn't for me, and certainly not gonna pay ~€3000 for any of the ~40mm models. I still appreciate them from afar and glad to see you also appreciate them more after a couple of pages.


----------



## robi1138

john_marston said:


> @robi1138 Sounds like more a rant about (petite) luxury watches in general rather than Nomos in particular.
> 
> Unlike Stowa, Nomos is very eager to play along side the 'big boys', and are happy to ramp up costs to do so. Diminishing returns and all that. Going from an 8/10 watch to a 9/10 is going to double the price, as will going from 9 to 9.5.
> 
> I actually am in the same camp as you. I handled a Stowa 390 and Nomos Tangente 38 side by side, and don't think it justifies the ~70% price increase. In fact, I felt the Stowa felt a bit more premium in part to being more 'substantial' (which you and I like but perhaps others dislike) and the more coloured dial. But this is of course not taking into account the movement and more in-house production of Nomos.
> 
> Anyway, having handled a bunch of them I feel like I can close the book on Nomos, but still love them. 'Luxury' just isn't for me, and certainly not gonna pay ~€3000 for any of the ~40mm models. I still appreciate them from afar and glad to see you also appreciate them more after a couple of pages.


Agree 100% with everything you said...it just took me many posts to fully realize and articulate the focus of my negativity. I do, like you said, have a much greater appreciation for this particular luxury brand anyway...at least they offer some things beyond just a luxury name. Still too rich for my personal needs and tastes though 😉


----------



## CM HUNTER

They are based in Glashuette. Glashuette has standards to go by or you can't claim it. Not hard to understand that going in-house was the plan from the jump given where they decided to be based.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Nomos is a 100% robot made watch. Made by some the most advanced stuff on the planet. Past anything Asia can come up with. It a very technicalogical watch. 

They do make a couple of model by hand but the prices reflect it.


----------



## smalleq

Grasshopperglock said:


> Nomos is a 100% robot made watch. Made by some the most advanced stuff on the planet. Past anything Asia can come up with. It a very technicalogical watch.
> 
> They do make a couple of model by hand but the prices reflect it.


The watchmaker I met who was hand finishing the ratchet wheel of an Alpha movement when I went on the tour will be surprised to find out he is a robot.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

smalleq said:


> The watchmaker I met who was hand finishing the ratchet wheel of an Alpha movement when I went on the tour will be surprised to find out he is a robot.


And according to my hours and hours of research. They're robot ~made~. Their models in precious metals are the hand ~made~ watches.

No worries. Rolex is headed that way. So is Damasko. Nomos has been running with big boys. Damasko seems to be chasing the same manufacturing process. Coming out with their own in house.

Nomos is more then some guy at table polishing a part. Besides, the tour would have sucked if all you saw was the robots. Gotta have some handmade feelings.

Rule #1 is this game. Is getting you to buy one. Nothing else matters.


----------



## smalleq

Grasshopperglock said:


> And according to my hours and hours of research. They're robot ~made~. Their models in precious metals are the hand ~made~ watches.
> 
> No worries. Rolex is headed that way. So is Damasko. Nomos has been running with big boys. Damasko seems to be chasing the same manufacturing process. Coming out with their own in house.
> 
> Nomos is more then some guy at table polishing a part. Besides, the tour would have sucked if all you saw was the robots. Gotta have some handmade feelings.
> 
> Rule #1 is this game. Is getting you to buy one. Nothing else matters.


Well we saw the machines as well, it was the first stop on the tour. Parts are generally rough cut and partially finished by machine. Specific parts are entirely finished by hand and then the movements are hand assembled. I'm sure @StufflerMike can confirm this as he's been to visit Nomos more recently than I have. And Rolex is more than heading that way, they are leading the pack. Even their part picking is done by automation.


----------



## StufflerMike

smalleq said:


> Well we saw the machines as well, it was the first stop on the tour. Parts are generally rough cut and partially finished by machine. Specific parts are entirely finished by hand and then the movements are hand assembled. I'm sure @StufflerMike can confirm this as he's been to visit Nomos more recently than I have. And Rolex is more than heading that way, they are leading the pack. Even their part picking is done by automation.


I could if I would. But not gonna wasting my time.


----------



## CM HUNTER

You mean all that traditional Glashuette finishing isn't done by hand? Those are some really talented robots.

Who knew Glashuette allowed a new standard?


----------



## PiguetPolo

Grasshopperglock said:


> Nomos is a 100% robot made watch. Made by some the most advanced stuff on the planet. Past anything Asia can come up with. It a very technicalogical watch.


Seems someone spent too much time in the hyperbolec chamber.


----------



## WizardofWatch

So I guess that folks who find Nomos overpriced due to their simplicity must find this watch absolutely outrageous?!


----------

